# مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث



## egyptchristian (24 أبريل 2007)

أخوتي الأحباء ...
يشرفني جداً أن أنضم إلى منتداكم الرائع.
عظات قداسة البابا تحتوي على كنوز كثيرة. سأحاول بنعمة ربنا أن أرفعها على المنتدى لفائدة وتعزية الجميع. صلوا من أجل ضعفي. 








فهرس
*أ*
الله يعمل وبعمل في هدوء 25 / 03 / 1980
الله القوي 23 / 05 / 1980
أنتظر الرب، لنفرح بالرب 02 / 05 /1980
 أنا لحبيبي و حبيبي لي 19 / 09 / 1980
 الإيمان و غير الإيمان 03 / 10 / 1980
الأسرة المسيحية 10 / 11 / 1980
أعظم مواليد النساء 05 / 12 / 1980
 الأولويات في حياتنا 02 / 01 / 1981
الله هو المخلص 09 / 01 / 1981
أسمح أن نكمل كل بر 16 / 01 / 1981
 الأسرة الروحية السعيدة 20 / 03 / 1981
أنت و الله 27 / 03 / 1981
 المسيح النائم يعمل لأجلك 01 / 05 / 1981
اهتمام المسيح بالكنيسة 22 / 05 / 1981
أبانا الذي في السماوات 02 / 07 / 1981
 أخطاء اللسان 11 / 07 / 1981
أغفر لنا جـ1 06 / 08 / 1981
أغـفـر لـنـا جـ2 13 / 08 / 1981
 الكتاب المقدس 16 / 12 / 1985
 الإستعداد لأسبوع الألام 23 / 04 /1986
 أباؤنا الرسل 25 / 06 / 1986
الله دائما يعطي 17 / 08 / 1986
 الإنسان كيف يكون ضد نفسه 17 / 09 / 1986
إنذارات من الله 08 / 10 / 1986
الأفعال شبه الشر 22 / 10 / 1986
امتحنوا كل شئ 29 / 10 / 1986
 الإيمان 15 / 07 / 1987
إن عشنا فللرب نعيش 26 / 08 / 1987
 انتظار الرب 23 / 09 / 1987
الله الرؤوف 21 / 10 / 1987
أنبثاق الروح القدس 27 / 10 / 1987
 الله الطيب 25 / 11 / 1987
 الله يبدأ العمل دائما 03 / 02 / 1988
آداب الحديث و المناقشة 24 / 02 / 1988
 الأربعين يوماً بعد القيامة 04 / 05 / 1988
الروح القدس 25 / 05 / 1988
إن عشنا فللرب نعيش 20 / 07 / 1988
 المسيح هو الرأس و الكنيسة هي الجسد 14 / 09 / 1988
 اتبعني 02 / 11 / 1988
السيد المسيح و تلاميذه 23 / 11 / 1988
 إذا لم يكن له أصل جف 22 / 02 / 1989
 الأكاليل 05 / 04 / 1989
 الإختبار 02 / 08 / 1989
 إن أهملنا خلاصاً هذا مقداره 03 / 01 / 1990
أبواب دخلها المسيح لأجلنا 24 / 01 / 1990
الله هو الأول 31 / 01 / 1990
 آداب الحضور إلي الكنيسة 07 / 03 / 1990
 الرب قدس الموت بموته 04 / 04 / 1990
المسيح مع تلاميذه 09 / 05 / 1990
 الروح القدس 30 / 05 / 1990
انطفاء الروح 06 / 06 / 1990
أحيانا تكون السرعة حكمة 20 / 06 / 1990
الأباء الرسل 11 / 07 / 1990
 أهمية القلب 26 / 09 / 1990
الإرادة أو العزيمة 03 / 10 / 1990
 الكتاب المقدس وتحديات العصر 12 / 12 / 1990
المسيح جاء لخاصته 19 / 12 / 1990
 أخطاء الكلام 20 / 03 / 1991
الإتضاع و المواهب و العطايا 01 / 05 / 1991
 أتحبني 05 / 06 / 1991
الله و الإنسان بين الحرية والخلاص 03 / 07 / 1991
الأباء الرسل القديسين 10 / 07 / 1991
 الإنسان الناجح 07 / 08 / 1991
 الكتاب المقدس والرجاء 11 / 12 / 1991
 أنا هو الأول و الآخر 18 / 03 / 1992
الأربعين يوماً بعد القيامة 29 / 04 / 1992
 المسيح مع تلاميذه 13 / 05 / 1992
الأفكار 22 / 07 / 1992
 إنذار من الله 21 / 10 / 1992
إن لم ترجعوا و تصيروا مثل الأطفال 25 / 11 / 1992
 الكتاب المقدس 16 / 12 / 1992
 الله و الإنسان 05 / 05 / 1993
 الأباء الرسل 15 / 07 / 1993
 أما أنا فخير لي 04 / 08 / 1993
أولاد الله ظاهرون 22 / 09 / 1993
أسباب ضعف الحياة الروحية 06 / 10 / 1993
 الرب يقاوم المستكبرين 24 / 11 / 1993
الكتاب المقدس 15 / 12 / 1993
 إبراهيم أبو الآباء و الأنبياء 13 / 04 / 1994
 أذكر يا رب إجتماعاتنا 13 / 07 / 1994
أبديتك 03 / 08 / 1994
 آداب التخاطب 31 / 08 / 1994
أرميا النبي 07 / 12 / 1994
 الرب معك 11 / 01 / 1995
المسيح وتعامله مع الشيطان 08 / 03 / 1995
تعامل المسيح مع الشيطان2 15 / 03 / 1995
أحبهم حتى المنتهى 05 / 04 / 1995
 المسيح جاء يسدد ديوننا 12 / 04 / 1995
 أهمية الوقت و العمل فيه 12 / 07 / 1995
الإنسان الداخلي 19 / 07 / 1995
الله و الإنسان 11 / 10 / 1995
الذين يهربون من الله 22 / 10 / 1995
 الله الطيب 08 / 11 / 1995
الله القدوس 15 / 11 / 1995
الله الخالق 22 / 11 / 1995
الله القوي 29 / 11 / 1995
الله جميل و يحب الجمال 20 / 12 / 1995
الله المدبر الحكيم في تدبيره 27 / 12 / 1995
الإعداد للميلاد 03 / 01 / 1996
الله إله الضعفاء 10 / 01 / 1996
الله غير المحدود 17 / 01 / 1996
 الله الحنان الرؤوف 14 / 02 / 1996
الله الغفور 21 / 02 / 1996
الله الديان العادل 28 / 02 / 1996
الله الممجد العظيم و الله المتواضع 06 / 03 / 1996
 الله طويل الأناة و غفور 20 / 03 / 1996
المسيح مع تلاميذه في الأسبوع الأخير 03 / 04 / 1996
الله هو إله الكل 24 / 04 / 1996
الله و الإنسان 01 / 05 / 1996
الامتحانات 15 / 05 / 1996
 أبائنا الرسل 05 / 06 / 1996
أرميا النبي 26 / 06 / 1996
أيوب الصديق 03 / 07 / 1996
إبراهيم أبو الأباء 10 / 07 / 1996
انتظار الرب 17 / 07 / 1996
آمين تعالى أيها الرب يسوع 31 / 07 / 1996
 السيد المسيح جاء يفتقد شعبه 01 / 01 / 1997
 الله في حياتك و في صلواتك 09 / 04 / 1997
الآم السيد المسيح 16 / 04 / 1997
 الأمور المختصة بملكوت الله 21 / 05 / 1997
 الأباء الرسل الإثني عشر 18 / 06 / 1997
 الإستمرار و الاستقرار في الحياة 06 / 08 / 1997
 الله هو الذي يبدأ 26 / 11 / 1997
 أبي يعمل حتي الأن و أنا أعمل أيضاً 18 / 02 / 1998
اشتريتم بثمن 25 / 02 / 1998
افتح يا رب عيني الغـــلام 01 / 04 / 1998
 الاستعداد لعيد القيامة 08 / 04 / 1998
المسيح و تلاميذه بعد القيامة 22 / 04 / 1998
اذهبوا عني لا أعرفكم 13 / 05 / 1998
 اجعلني كخاتم علي قلبك و كخاتم لساعدك 08 / 07 / 1998
الاختيار 22 / 07 / 1998
الأطياب في سفر نشيد الأنشاد 05 / 08 / 1998
 الأرض الخربة الخاوية 04 / 11 / 1998
 الاستعداد 16 / 12 / 1998
 الروح القدس 25 / 05 / 1999
الذين نخسوا في قلوبهم 16 / 06 / 1999
الاختبارات 23 / 06 / 1999
 أعياد القديسين 14 / 07 / 1999
الذي يرتئي فوق ما ينبغي 29 / 09 / 1999
اسلكوا بتدقيق 06 / 10 / 1999
 ادخلوا من الباب الضيق 24 / 11 / 1999
الخطوة الأولي في الخطية 29 / 12 / 1999
الدروس المستفادة من سفر يونان 23 / 02 / 2000
احبوا أعدائكم 15 / 03 / 2000
 احترزوا من الأنبياء الكذبة 05 / 04 / 2000
أحب خاصته حتي المنتهي 24 / 05 / 2000
 أمام الله الديان 28 / 06 / 2000
أكون فيهم 05 / 07 / 2000
احترام الأخرين 09 / 08 / 2000
 الاهتمام بالنفس الواحدة 04 / 10 / 2000
اعمل حسابك 11 / 10 / 2000
أخطاء الكلام 25 / 10 / 2000
 أعطني قلبك 08 / 11 / 2000
الأسرة في الكتاب المقدس 29 / 11 / 2000
أبونا إبراهيم ج 1 13 / 12 / 2000
أبونا إبراهيم ج 2 20 / 12 / 2000
أبونا إبراهيم ج 3 27 / 12 / 2000
 الى متى يا رب تنسانى (youtube)
الاضطراب و الخوف (youtube)
 الله يجرح و يعصب (youtube)
الله قوى (youtube)
إجذبنى ورائك (youtube)
امام الديان العادل (youtube)
 اية احساسك بربنا (youtube)
ارادة الرب (youtube)
أين الانسحاق (youtube)
 الله إله الضعفاء (youtube)
 الرب يحفظ دخولك و خروجك (youtube)
الأباء السواح 1975
 الالتزام 1975
انا سوداء وجميلة 1975
انا سوداء وجميلة2 1975
انا سوداء وجميلة3 1975
انى اقوم واطوف 1975
 اختى العروس 1976
اسمك دهن مهراك 1976
 الروح القدس النارى 1976
الروح القدس الوديع 1976
الله اله الضعفاء 1976
الله بين المحبة والمخافة 1976
الله يستطيع كل شئ 1976
 انا لحبيبى 1976
اين ترعى اين تربض 1976
 ارجعوا الى ارجع اليكم 1977
اسباب قساوة القلب 1977
الاستعداد للصوم 1977
الله البادى 1977
الله الذى يعمل 1977
الله دائما يعمل 1977
الله فى الكنيسة 1977
الله يبدء بالعمل 1977

*ب*
البعد عن مصادر الأخطاء 10 / 10 / 1980
باركت طبيعتي 28 / 11 / 1980
 البركة 23 / 01 /1981
 البركة 28 / 09 / 1988
 البركة في بدء العام الجديد 26 / 12 / 1990
 البر من الداخل 02 / 12 / 1992
 بين محبة الله و جحود الإنسان 03 / 11 / 1993
 البر الذاتي 18 / 05 / 1994
بالروح و الحق و العمل 06 / 07 / 1994
 البنوة لله و تحرير الإنسان 21 / 01 / 1998
 البناء الداخلي للإنسان 15 / 07 / 1998
 بهتوا من تعليمه 14 / 06 / 2000
 بعد الموت مفيش فرصة (youtube)
 باركى يا نفسى الرب (youtube)
 البركة (youtube)

*ت*
التجارب الفاشلة 06 / 03 / 1981
 التجسد و الفداء 23 / 07 / 1985
 التجربة علي الجبل جـ1 26 / 03 / 1986
التجربة علي الجبل جـ2 09 / 04 / 1986
 تعالوا إلي يا جميع المتعبين 15 / 10 / 1986
 تأملات في عيد الغطاس 14 / 01 / 1987
 تاريخ الكنيسة 24 / 11 / 1987
 التأمل 09 / 03 / 1988
 تعب الأعصاب 17 / 08 / 1988
التأخير أو التأجيل 12 / 10 / 1988
 تأثير البيئة 30 / 11 / 1988
 تعظم نفسي الرب 21 / 12 / 1988
التأثير 15 / 02 / 1989
 التجديد 08 / 03 / 1989
تركت محبتك الأولي 22 / 03 / 1989
التسيب 12 / 04 / 1989
 تعليق البابا علي الرحلة لبلاد المهجر 13 / 12 / 1989
التجارب و الضيقات 28 / 02 / 1990
 التساهل مع الخطية 29 / 08 / 1990
توجيه الطاقات 10 / 10 / 1990
 تفضل غيرك على نفسك 14 / 11 / 1990
تعليق البابا على الرحلة لألمانيا 28 / 11 / 1990
 التواضع في العقيدة و الطقوس 08 / 05 / 1991
 التأمل في السماء 12 / 06 / 1991
 التأمل في الحياة الروحية 09 / 10 / 1991
 التداريب الروحية 13 / 11 / 1991
تأملات في الغطاس 15 / 01 / 1992
 تصالحوا مع الله 28 / 10 / 1992
 تجربة جناح الهيكل 10 / 03 / 1993
 التجلي 18 / 08 / 1993
 تأملات في سفر يونان 23 / 02 / 1994
 تركت لكم مثالا 22 / 02 / 1995
تجربة الملك 22 / 03 / 1995
التأمل في مزمور إلى متى يا رب تنساني 29 / 03 / 1995
 توبني يا رب فأتوب 05 / 07 / 1995
تحليل الغروب 26 / 07 / 1995
 تسبحة السيدة العذراء 06 / 12 / 1995
 التوبة بمناسبة توبة نينوى 07 / 02 / 1996
تواضع الله 13 / 03 / 1996
التجديد بمناسبة العام الجديد 25 / 12 / 1996
 التخزين الروحي 12 / 03 / 1997
 التكامل في الفضائل 09 / 07 / 1997
التعامل مع الناس 16 / 07 / 1997
 التدريبات الروحية 29 / 10 / 1997
تصالحوا مع الله 19 / 11 / 1997
 التخلي 01 / 07 / 1998
 تكونوا لي شهوداً 21 / 04 / 1999
تصالحوا مع الله 12 / 05 / 1999
 تكملة مزمور - رضيت يا رب عن أرضك 28 / 07 / 1999
 تأملوا طيور السماء و زنابق الحقل 16 / 02 / 2000
 تعب الأعصاب 07 / 06 / 2000
 تكامل الفضائل 21 / 06 / 2000
تواضع الله 12 / 07 / 2000
 تعالوا إلىّ يا جميع المتعبين (youtube)
 توبنى يارب فأتوب (youtube)
 ترنيمة حرمت الجبال (youtube)
التجارب والضيقات (youtube)
 التوبة (youtube)
 التواضع والكبرياء 1976
 تأملات فى التجربة على الجبل 1976
تأملات فى الميلاد 1976
تأملات فى الميلاد2 1976
تأملات فى الميلاد3 1976
تأملات فى الميلاد4 1976
تأملات فى سفر الرؤيا 1976
تبتهج روحى 1976
 تواضع الله 1976
التثليث والتوحيد 1977
التجربة 1977
التجربة فى حياة الانسان 1977
التداريب الروحية 1977
التساهل مع الخطية 1977

*ث*
 ثمار الروح 18 / 12 / 1985
 الثبات في الله 17 / 07 / 1991
 الثمر 04 / 11 / 1992
الثبات في الله 19 / 06 / 1996
 الثمر (youtube)
 الثبات فى الله 1975
الثبات فى الله 1976

*ج*
جلسة مع الآب 29 / 02 / 1980
 الجدية في الحياة الروحية 22 / 07 / 1987
 الجبل و الخلوة 10 / 02 / 1988
 الجسد 08 / 07 / 1992
 جاء يطلب و يخلص ما قد هلك 24 / 02 / 1999

*ح*
الحفظ الإلهي الذي يحيط بالنفس 18 / 01 / 1980
  الحروب الروحية 07 / 03 / 1980
حياة التسليم و الطاعة مع الله 14 / 08 / 1981
 حياة الكاهن الروحية 1985
حياة الإنتصار 17 / 07 / 1985
 حروب الفتور الروحي 25 / 07 / 1985
حياة مارمينا العجايبي 13 / 11 / 1985
الحياة بالروح 20 / 11 / 1985
 الحق و الإدانة جـ1 05 / 11 / 1986
الحق و الإدانة جـ2 12 / 11 / 1986
 حياة التدقيق 12 / 08 / 1987
حياة الأمانة 19 / 08 / 1987
حياة القداسة 02 / 09 / 1987
 حياة الانتصار و كيف تكون؟ 09 / 09 / 1987
حياة الكمال 16 / 09 / 1987
 حفظ الله للإنسان 04 / 11 / 1987
 الحياة مع الله 22 / 06 / 1988
 حياة القداسة 09 / 11 / 1988
 حياة الإنتصار 21 / 03 / 1990
 الحياة الثابتة في الله 08 / 08 / 1990
 حتي المسيح كان له مقاومون 08 / 04 / 1992
 الحياة ما هي و كيف تكون 15 / 07 / 1992
الحق 12 / 08 / 1992
 حياة داود النبي 01 / 02 / 1995
 حول القيامة - الملائكة و المسيح 03 / 05 / 1995
 حكمة الله 27 / 03 / 1996
 حسد الشيطان 26 / 02 / 1997
 حسبما قسم الله لكل واحد نصيباً من الإيمان 10 / 06 / 1998
حوار مع الله 24 / 06 / 1998
 الحنطة و الزوان 02 / 09 / 1998
 حبة الخردل 07 / 10 / 1998
 الحياة الطاهرة هي هبة من الله 09 / 06 / 1999
 حياتك مع الله (youtube)
حوار مع الله (youtube)
 الحصاد كثير والفعلة قليلون (youtube)
 حياة يشوع 1975
 الحلول الإلهية 1976
 حبيبى ابيض واحمر 1976
حياة القوة فى المسيحية 1976
حياة مارمرقس 1976
الحب الالهى 1977

*خ*
خرج و هو لا يعلم 26 / 09 / 1980
 الخوف 05 / 02 / 1986
الخطيئة الثانية 16 / 04 / 1986
 الخلاص جـ1 01 / 12 / 1987
الخلاص جـ2 08 / 12 / 1987
خرافة إنجيل برنابا جـ1 29 / 11 / 1988
خرافة إنجيل برنابا جـ2 06 / 12 / 1988
 خرافة إنجيل برنابا جـ3 12 / 12 / 1988
 الخدمة 28 / 06 / 1989
 الخطايا الأمهات 29 / 05 / 1991
 الخطية 25 / 12 / 1991
 خطية القسوة 12 / 02 / 1992
 الخدمة و أثرها الروحي 24 / 06 / 1992
 الخوف و السلام القلبي 14 / 10 / 1992
 خطية الذات 13 / 10 / 1993
 الخطية لها أولاد و كذلك الفضيلة 02 / 02 / 1994
 خذوا لنا الثعالب الصغيرة المفسدة للكروم 03 / 12 / 1997
 الخدمة في الطريق 20 / 05 / 1998
 الخيانة 19 / 04 / 2000
 الخدمة 19 / 07 / 2000
الخلاص 1977

 *د*
دون أن نطلب 14 / 11 / 1980
 داود النبى 09 / 05 / 1981
 داود النبي جـ1 09 / 03 / 1994
داود النبي جـ2 16 / 03/ 1994
 دوامة الحياة 29 / 07 / 1998
الدعوة 13 / 10 / 1999
الدعوة الإلهية 18 / 10 / 2000

ذ
 الذبائح و أسبوع الآلام 20 / 04 / 1994
 الذات و الكبرياء 20 / 09 / 2000
 الذكاء  7 مارس 2012 (youtube)
 ذكريات المحبة 1975
 الذين ضاعوا داخل الكنيسة 1976

*ر*
الرجوع إلي الله 06 / 06 / 1980
 الرجاء 30 / 09 / 1987
 الروحانية 01 / 03 / 1989
 الروح و الحرف 18 / 07 / 1990
رابح النفوس الحكيم 25 / 07 / 1990
 روحانية الخمسين يوماً 21 / 04 / 1993
 رحلة البابا إلي الخارج 19 / 10 / 1994
 روحانية الأعياد 15 / 01 / 1997
الرحمة بالفقراء 19 / 02 / 1997
الرحمة و الرأفة (youtube)
 ربنا موجود (youtube)
 رابح النفوس 1975
رابح النفوس2 1975
 الروح القدس المعطى 1976

ز
 زيارة اليصابات 1976

*س*
سقوط و قيام كثيرين 19 / 12 / 1980
 السنة الجديدة 25 / 12 / 1985
 السلوك في أسبوع الآلام 30 / 03 / 1988
 السلام و الاطمئنان ج1 28 / 08 / 1996
السلام و الاطمئنان ج2 04 / 09 / 1996
 سؤال عن الإلحاد 05 / 03 / 1997
 السماء 27 / 08 / 1997
 سراج الجسد هو العين 01 / 03 / 2000
سمعتم انه قيل عين بعين 08 / 03 / 2000

*ش*
شاكرين على كل حال 11 / 05 / 1980
 الشركة مع الله 17 / 10 / 1980
شجعوا صغار النفوس 31 / 10 / 1980
 الشبع الروحي في الصوم المقدس 21 / 03 / 1981
الشخصية المتكاملة 03 / 04 / 1981
 الشك 10 / 07 / 1985
 الشركة مع الله 11 / 12 / 1985
 الشر في سوء الإستخدام 05 / 07 / 1989
الشر سبب سوء الفهم 12 / 07 / 1989
 الشك 15 / 08 / 1990
الشخصية المتكاملة 05 / 09 / 1990
 شخصية ملكي صادق 05 / 12 / 1990
 شخصيات الميلاد 02 / 01 / 1991
الشركة مع الله 24 / 04 / 1991
 شروط الخدمة الناجحة 01 / 07 / 1992
 الشهادة للرب 07 / 10 / 1992
 شاول و يوناثان 06 / 04 / 1994
الشركة مع الله و الناس 25 / 01 / 1995
 الشك 29 / 01 / 1997
شخصية يشوع بن نون 05 / 02 / 1997
 الشعور بالمسؤلية 01 / 10 / 1997
الشك 1977


​


----------



## egyptchristian (24 أبريل 2007)

*تابع الفهرس*

*ص*
صانعوا الخير 13 / 06 / 1980
 الصليب في حياتنا 19 / 03 / 1981
 صورة الله 06 / 08 / 1986
 الصوم و الجسد 26 / 07 / 1986
 الصمت و الكلام 17 / 02 / 1988
 الصعود 18 / 05 / 1988
 الصليب 21 / 09 / 1988
 الصلاة 25 / 01 / 1989
 صوم الرسل 17 / 06 / 1992
 الصلاة و عناصرها 20 / 01 / 1993
الصوم و التوبة 24 / 02 / 1993
 صوم الرسل - صوم الخدمة 22 / 06 / 1994
 الصلاة 24 / 01 / 1996
 صلاة نصف الليل - قومو يا بني النور 26 / 03 / 1997
 صموئيل النبي ج 1 10 / 12 / 1997
صموئيل النبي ج 2 17 / 12 / 1997
 صفات الروح القدس 02 / 06 / 1999
 صورة الله 06 / 09 / 2000
 الصليب 27 / 09 / 2000
 الصوم و الصلاة (youtube)
 الصوم 22-2-2012 (YouTube)
صفات الله 1975

*ض*
الضيقات و التجارب 02 / 03 / 1988
 الضمير 07 / 12 / 1988
 ضعف الطبيعة البشرية 19 / 04 / 1989
 الضياع داخل المجال الديني 23 / 05 / 1990
 الضعف و الضعفاء 13 / 06 / 1990
 الضوابط 21 / 06 / 1995
 الضمير 23 / 07 / 1997

*ط*
طول الأناة 01 / 02 / 1981
 الطريق الوسطي خلصت كثيرين 03 / 08 / 1988
 طريق تبدو مستقيمة 24 / 05 / 1989
 طاقات الإنسان 27 / 03 / 1991
 طقوس الأيام الأخيرة من الصوم الكبير 31 / 03 / 1993
الطموح 19 / 05 / 1993
 الطاعة 24 / 05 / 1995

ظ

*ع*
علاقة الإنسان بالله 27 / 07 / 1981
 عيد الصعود 11 / 06 / 1986
 عنصر المنع في الصوم 03 / 12 / 1986
العظة على الجبل 10 / 12 / 1986
العظة على الجبل 17 / 12 / 1986
العظة على الجبل 24 / 12 / 1986
 العظة على الجبل 21 / 01 / 1987
العظة على الجبل 28 / 01 / 1987
العظة على الجبل 04 / 02 / 1987
العظة على الجبل 11 / 02 / 1987
العظة على الجبل 18 / 02 / 1987
العظة على الجبل 25 / 02 / 1987
 العظة على الجبل 04 / 03 / 1987
العظة على الجبل 11 / 03 / 1987
العظة على الجبل 18 / 03 / 1987
العظة على الجبل 25 / 03 / 1987
العظة على الجبل 29 / 04 / 1987
العظة على الجبل 13 / 05 / 1987
العظة على الجبل 20 / 05 / 1987
العظة على الجبل 27 / 05 / 1987
العظة على الجبل 03 / 06 / 1987
العظة على الجبل 10 / 06 / 1987
 العظة على الجبل 17 / 06 / 1987
العظة على الجبل 24 / 06 / 1987
العظة على الجبل 01 / 07 / 1987
العظة على الجبل 08 / 07 / 1987
 عيد الصليب 16 / 03 / 1988
 العمق 24 / 08 / 1988
 عهد الله 26 / 10 / 1988
 عندي عليك أنك تركت محبتك الأولي 15 / 03 / 1989
 علاقتك مع الله 16 / 08 / 1989
 عنصر الفهم في العبادة 24 / 10 / 1990
 العقل 17 / 04 / 1991
عيد الصعود 15 / 05 / 1991
 عمل الروح القدس و عملنا معه 22 / 05 / 1991
عناية الله و حفظه 26 / 06 / 1991
العمق في الحياة 24 / 07 / 1991
 العثرات 18 / 11 / 1992
 عوائق و ليست موانع 09 / 12 / 1992
 عتاب الله لأحبائه 28 / 04 / 1993
 علاقة الله مع الإنسان منذ البدء 27 / 10 / 1993
علاقة الله مع الإنسان - المبادرة من الله 17 / 11 / 1993
 عيد الصعود 08 / 06 / 1994
 عذرا الكاتب و الرجوع من السبي 09 / 11 / 1994
 العهد و النذر 10 / 05 / 1995
 عيون و لا تبصر 28 / 06 / 1995
علاقتي بالله 09 / 08 / 1995
 عيد الأنبا أنطونيوس 31 / 01 / 1996
 العلاقة بين الله و الإنسان 08 / 05 / 1996
 العمل الداخلي 07 / 08 / 1996
 العمل الذي أعطيتني لأعمل 06 / 11 / 1996
 عيد العنصرة 11 / 06 / 1997
 العطاء بين الله و الناس 02 / 07 / 1997
 علي قدر طاقتكم سالموا جميع الناس 02 / 12 / 1998
عيد الأم 17 / 03 / 1999
 العنف 15 / 11 / 2000
 عام جديد 1975
عيد النيروز 1975
 عمل الروح القدس 1976
عيد الصليب 1976
العلاقة مع الله 1977

*غ*
الغضب 12 / 01 / 1986
 الغضب و أسبابه 27 / 08 / 1986
الغضب و علاجه 03 / 09 / 1986
 الغطاس 13 / 01 / 1988
 الغلطة الكبري في الحياة 12 / 05 / 1993
 الغيرة التي هي ليست حسب المعرفة 01 / 12 / 1993
 غلطة العمر 05 / 11 / 1997
 غير ناظرين إلي ما يري بل إلي ما لا يُري 11 / 03 / 1998
 الغيرة 11 / 08 / 1999

*ف*
فلنفرح بالرب 08 / 05 / 1980
 الفوائد الروحية 27 / 02 / 1981
 الفرح بالرب 15 / 05 / 1981
 الفتور الروحي 31/ 07 / 1985
 في البدء خلق الله السموات و الأرض 19 / 10 / 1988
 فضيلة التشجيع 28 / 03 / 1990
 الفرح بالرب 25 / 04 / 1990
 فضائل العذراء 22 / 08 / 1990
 الفهم في القداسات 31 / 10 / 1990
 الفضيلة جـ1 16 / 10 / 1991
الفضيلة جـ2 23 / 10 / 1991
الفضيلة جـ3 30 / 10 / 1991
 الفكر 20 / 11 / 1991
في بداية العام الجديد 01 / 01 / 1992
 الفرح بالرب بمناسبة أفراح القيامة 06 / 05 / 1992
 فوائد النسيان في الأرض و الأبدية 17 / 05 / 1995
 الفرح بالرب 21 / 08 / 1996
 في الرب 30 / 07 / 1997
 الفضائل المتعلقة بالتواضع 22 / 11 / 2000
 الفرح فى الضيقة (youtube)
 فلسفة الألم (youtube)
الفرح فى الضيقة (youtube)
 فى الليل على فراشى 1975
 الفضائل التى تقود بعضها 1976

*ق*
قدسية الصوم و روحانيته 30 / 05 / 1980
 قوة القيامة 08 / 05 / 1981
 قدوس الله رب الصباؤت 25 / 08 / 1981
 القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي 14 / 05 / 1986
 القيامة 24 / 04 / 1988
 القيامة 10 / 05 / 1989
 القوة في المسيحية 09 / 08 / 1989
 القلب و أهميته في الحياة الروحية 27 / 12 / 1989
القوة الحقيقية في المسيحة 14 / 02 / 1990
 القوة في الحياة الروحية 14 / 08 / 1991
 قدوس الله جـ1 23 / 12 / 1992
قدوس الله جـ2 30 / 12 / 1992
 قديسون من الشباب 20 / 10 / 1993
 القيامة 04 / 05 / 1994
 قدوة المسيح لنا 01 / 03 / 1995
 قيامة المسيح 17 / 04 / 1996
 القديسة العذراء مريم 14 / 08 / 1996
 قلوب علي أنواع القساوة 22 / 01 / 1997
 القلق 13 / 08 / 1997
القوة في المسيحية 10 / 09 / 1997
 القديس موسي الأسود 30 / 06 / 1999
القديس بولس الرسولي 07 / 07 / 1999
 قرارت مصيرية 04 / 08 / 1999
 القلق ايام الامتحانات (youtube)
 قدوس الله (youtube)
 قصيدة احبك يارب (youtube)
قصيدة يا الهى (youtube)
قصيدة انت لم تنصت (youtube)
قصيدة قم حطم الشيطان (youtube)
قصيدة حرمت البرارى (youtube)
 قصيده انت يارب (youtube)
 قساوة القلب 1976
قلبا جديد وروحا جديدة 1976

*ك*
كيف تحب الناس 13 / 06 / 1981
 كيف نصل إلى محبة الله؟ 24 / 07 / 1981
 الكهنوت جـ1 22 / 05 / 1985
الـكـهـنـــوت جـ2 29 / 05 / 1985
الـكـهـنـــوت جـ3 12 / 06 / 1985
الـكـهـنـــوت جـ4 12 / 06 / 1985
 كيف نعالج المشاكل 09 / 07 / 1986
 كل شئ مستطاع للمؤمن 14 / 10 / 1987
 الكبرياء 23 / 03 / 1988
 كيف تحصل علي الراحة ؟ 07 / 09 / 1988
 كلمة الله رجاء للجميع 14 / 12 / 1988
كيف تبدأ عام جديد ؟ 28 / 12 / 1988
الكبرياء و العظمة 01 / 02 / 1989
 كيف تنتصر روحيا 12 / 09 / 1990
 كلمة بطريرك روسيا الصمود 02 / 10 / 1991
 كيف نعرف الله جـ1 22 / 01 / 1992
كيف نعرف الله جـ2 29 / 01 / 1992
 كيف نعرف الله جـ3 05 / 02 / 1992
 كيف نحب الله 27 / 05 / 1992
كيف نصل إلي مخافة الله 10 / 06 / 1992
 كيف نواجه المشاكل 16 / 02 / 1994
 كيف تبني شخصيتك 22 / 05 / 1996
 كلام الرسل و قوة كلامهم 25 /06 / 1997
 كونوا راسخين غير متزعزعين 03 / 09 / 1997
الكآبة و الحزن 20 / 08 / 1997
 كونوا راسخين لا متزعزعين 19 / 08 / 1998
 كونوا كاملين 12 / 01 / 2000
الكبرياء و العظمة 02 / 08 / 2000
 كثرة الجهاد فى الصوم 1976
 كل ما يعمل للخير 1976
الكأبة وعلاقتها بالتوبة 1977

*ل*
ليأتي ملكوتك 25 / 01 / 1980
لا شئ إلى جوار الله 14 / 03 / 1980
 له الكل 24 / 10 / 1980
لكي يهيئ للرب 21 / 11 / 1980
 ليكن لى كقولك 12 / 12 / 1980
لا تطفئوا الروح 25 / 01 / 1981
 ليتقدس اسمك 09 / 07 / 1981
ليأت ملكوتك 16 / 07 / 1981
لتكن مشيئتك 23 / 07 / 1981
 لا تطفئوا الروح 27 / 11 / 1985
 لاحظ نفسك 04 / 06 / 1986
 لا تكن راحتك علي تعب الآخرين 27 / 07 / 1988
 لكل أمر تحت السماء وقت 31 / 05 / 1989
 لكي نتذكر 02 / 05 / 1990
 لك القوة و المجد 15 / 04 / 1992
 لم تقاوموا بعد حتي الدم 17 / 02 / 1993
 لوم النفس 29 / 09 / 1993
 لا تدخلنا في تجربة 26 / 10 / 1994
 لستما تعلمان من أي روح أنتما 07 / 06 / 1995
 لايرى 24 / 07 / 1996
 لك وحدك أخطأت و الشر قدامك صنعت 18 / 12 / 1996
 لا تظهروا أمام الله فاريغين 12 / 11 / 1997
 لا تخافوا 18 / 03 / 1998
 ليكن نوراً 18 / 11 / 1998
لا يغلبك الشر 25 / 11 / 1998
 لا تكونوا حكماء عند أنفسكم 09 / 12 / 1998
ليلة رأس السنة 30 / 12 / 1998
 لاتدينوا لكي لا تدانوا 22 / 03 / 2000
لا تخدموا سيدين 31 / 05 / 2000
 لا تفقد الرجاء (youtube)
 لا تخف لانى معك (youtube)
 لك القوة والمجد 1969 (YouTube)
 اللقاء 1976
اللقاء مع الله 1976
اللقاء مع الله2 1976
 ليكن الله هو الهدف 1976

*م*
المحبة لا تطلب ما لنفسها 30 / 01 / 1981
 مجدوا الله في أجسادكم 14 / 03 / 1981
 من ثمار الروح القدس الإيمان 05 / 06 / 1981
 مركز أبائنا الرسل في حياتنا 10 / 07 / 1981
 مخافة الله 12 / 02 / 1986
 معرفة الله 30 / 07 / 1986
 مشاركة الروح و الجسد 19 / 11 / 1986
 المزمور الخمسين جـ1 29 / 06 / 1988
المزمور الخمسين جـ2 06 / 07 / 1988
المزمور الخمسين جـ3 13 / 07 / 1988
 ما هي الراحة ؟ 31 / 08 / 1988
 من هو المسيح ؟ 16 / 11 / 1988
 الميلاد 11 / 01 / 1989
 من له أذنان للسمع فليسمع 29 / 03 / 1989
 من هو الله بالنسبة إليك ؟ 19 / 07 / 1989
مشكلة تعريفات في الكلام مع الله 26 / 07 / 1989
 مسحني لأبشر المساكين 17 / 01 / 1990
 المسؤلية 14 / 03 / 1990
 المحبة الضارة 27 / 06 / 1990
مقاييس و مفاهيم الحياة الروحية 04 / 07 / 1990
 ما هي الحياة 17 / 10 / 1990
الملكوت 07 / 11 / 1990
 الملائكة 19 / 06 / 1991
 من يغلب 31 / 07 / 1991
مؤتمر حبيب جرجس الرسالة في الحياة 21 / 08 / 1991
محاسبة النفس 06 / 11 / 1991
 المعرفة 20 / 05 / 1992
المخافة توصل إلي المحبة 03 / 06 / 1992
 المحبة لا تسقط أبداً 29 / 07 / 1992
المحبة تحتمل كل شئ 05 / 08 / 1992
 معني القوة في المسيحية 30 / 09 / 1992
ما لم تره عين و ما لم تسمع به أذن 11 / 11 / 1992
 المحبة لا تحسد 27 / 01 / 1993
مقاييس الفضيلة 03 / 02 / 1993
 مفهوم الراحة و التعب 26 / 05 / 1993
مفهوم العثرة 09 / 06 / 1993
 مفهوم القوة 16 / 06 / 1993
مفهوم المحبة و الصداقة 23 / 06 / 1993
مفهوم الخطية 30 / 06 / 1993
مفهوم الحق و العدل 07 / 07 / 1993
مفهوم الحرية 21 / 07 / 1993
مفهوم الوداعة 28 / 07 / 1993
 مسحني لأبشر المساكين 12 / 01 / 1994
 موستوياتي في الفضيلة 09 / 02 / 1994
 من الذي يقود الإنسان 11 / 05 / 1994
موسي النبي مع شعب متذمر 01 / 06 / 1994
محبة الله لتلاميذه 15 / 06 / 1994
 ماذا ينفع الإنسان 10 / 08 / 1994
مزامير داود 14 / 12 / 1994
مزامير داود2 21 / 12 / 1994
مشاعرك في بدء عام جديد 28 / 12 / 1994
 ما الذي يحرك الإنسان 31 / 05 / 1995
 محبة من جانب واحد 18 / 10 / 1995
 من مواهب الروح 29 / 05 / 1996
 من ثمار الروح: اللطف 25 / 09 / 1996
من ثمار الروح: الإيمان 09 / 10 / 1996
من ثمار الروح: الوداعة 16 / 10 / 1996
من ثمار الروح: التعفف 30 / 10 / 1996
 الملائكة 12 / 02 / 1997
 المسئولية 19 / 03 / 1997
 موقف كثيرين من المسيح في الآمه 30 / 04 / 1997
 المعاني الروحية و الاهوتية في مجئ المسيح 04 / 06 / 1997
 مذاق الملكوت 15 / 10 / 1997
 محاسبة النفس 24 / 12 / 1997
 الملكوت 29 / 04 / 1998
المسئولية 03 / 06 / 1998
الملائكة 17 / 06 / 1998
 من هذه المشرقة مثل الصباح 12 / 08 / 1998
مثل الفريسي و العشار 26 / 08 / 1998
 مثل الخميرة 30 / 09 / 1998
الملكوت 14 / 10 / 1998
مثل العشر عذاري 21 / 10 / 1998
مثل الزارع 28 / 10 / 1998
مثل الكنز 11 / 11 / 1998
 من بركات الميلاد 13 / 01 / 1999
مثل الغني و لعازر 03 / 03 / 1999
مثل السامري الصالح 10 / 03 / 1999
 متي صعد السيد المسيح 19 / 05 / 1999
معرفة الشر 21 / 07 / 1999
مثل الدرهم المفقود 27 / 10 / 1999
من عمل و علم 03 / 11 / 1999
 من يغضب علي أخيه باطلاً 08 / 12 / 1999
من قال رقاً 15 / 12 / 1999
 من ثمارهم تعرفونهم 12 / 04 / 2000
 المغفرة 13 / 09 / 2000
 من هو الله (youtube)
من هو الله (youtube)
 محبه الله لنا (YouTube)
 المصالحة مع الله 1976
 محاربة الشيطان 1976
محبة الله 1976
مخافة الله ومحبتة 1976
من قيامة المسيح نتعلم 1976
المزامير 1977

*ن*
ناظرين إلى ما لايرى 22 / 02 / 1980
الــنــعــمــة جـ1 30/ 10 / 1985
الــنــعــمــة جـ2 06 / 11 / 1985
 النجاح و وسائله 01 / 10 / 1986
 النعمة 28 / 10 / 1987
 نهاية أمر خير من بدايته 17 / 05 / 1989
 النجاح 07 / 06 / 1989
 النظرة البيضاء و السوداء 20 / 12 / 1989
 النجاح 16 / 05 / 1990
 نوعية الاستجابة و رد الفعل 27 / 11 / 1991
 النمو الروحي 29 / 12 / 1993
 النفس المريحة 25 / 05 / 1994
 النتائج و ردود الأفعال 14 / 06 / 1995
 النتائج و ردود الفعل 28 / 05 / 1997
 نوع من الناس يضيع وقته 08 / 10 / 1997
 نظرة تفائل 31 / 03 / 1999
 النور و الظلمة 26 / 07 / 2000
 النعمة 1975
النعمة2 1975
النعمة3 1975
 النور والظلمة 1976

*هـ*
الهروب من الله 13 / 03 / 1981
الهروب من النفس 10 / 04 / 1981
 الهروب من الله 07 / 02 / 1990
 الهروب من الله 19 / 09 / 1990
 ها أنا أبشركم 09 / 01 / 1991
الهدف و الوسيلة 13 / 03 / 1991
 هكذا الطبيعة البشرية 02 / 03 / 1994
 هل ترك المسيح الكنيسة بصعوده 27 / 05 / 1998
 ها أنا معكم كل الأيام 03 / 05 / 2000
 همسة حب : عن حياة قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث (youtube)

*و*
الوداعة 20 / 08 / 1986
 الوداعة و التقوى 10 / 09 / 1986
 الوسائط الروحية - الصلاة 02 / 12 / 1987
الوسائط الروحية - القراءة و السماع 09 / 12 / 1987
الوسائط الروحية - الاعتراف و التناول 23 / 12 / 1987
الوسائط الروحية - محاسبة النفس 30 / 12 / 1987
 واجبات الأسرة 10 / 08 / 1988
 الوقت في حياتنا 01 / 08 / 1990
 وصايا ليست لك 18 / 12 / 1991
 الوداعة جـ1 25 / 03 / 1992
الوداعة جـ2 01 / 04 / 1992
 الوفاء 07 / 09 / 1994
 الوقت و أهميته في حياة الإنسان 22 / 10 / 1997
 الوكلاء 23 / 09 / 1998
 و بالكيل الذي به تكيلون 29 / 03 / 2000

*ي*
 يفتقد شعبه 26 / 12 / 1980
 يجرح و يعصب 11 / 11 / 1987
 يونان النبي 19 / 02 / 1992
 يعقوب أب الآباء 08 / 12 / 1993
يوسف الصديق 22 / 12 / 1993
 ينبغي أن أكون فيما لأبي 04 / 03 / 1998
يخرج من كنزه جدداً و عتقاء 25 / 03 / 1998
 يشوع و راحاب 06 / 12 / 2000
 يونان النبى 1976

98
 
​


----------



## egyptchristian (24 أبريل 2007)

*الحفظ الإلهي الذي يحيط بالنفس 18 / 01 / 1980 ليأتي ملكوتك 25 / 01 / 1980*

1- العنوان : الحفظ الإلهي الذي يحيط بالنفس
    بتاريخ : 18 / 01 / 1980 

2- العنوان : ليــــأتي ملكـــوتك
    بتاريخ : 25 / 01 / 1980


----------



## egyptchristian (24 أبريل 2007)

*3- ناظرين إلى ما لايرى 22 / 02 / 1980*

العنوان : ناظرين إلى ما لايرى
بتاريخ : 22 / 02 / 1980


----------



## ginajoojoo (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

*ميرسى خالص على المجهود الرائع دة
اكيد هاتبقى استفادة كبيرة
ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## egyptchristian (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

أشكرك ginajoojoo على تشجيعك لضعفي.


----------



## egyptchristian (24 أبريل 2007)

*4- جلسة مع الآب 29 / 02 / 1980*

العنوان : جلســـة مع الآب
بتاريخ : 29 / 02 / 1980


----------



## egyptchristian (24 أبريل 2007)

*5- الحروب الروحية 07 / 03 / 1980*

العنوان : الحـــروب الروحيـــة
بتاريخ : 07 / 03 / 1980


----------



## egyptchristian (24 أبريل 2007)

*6- لا شئ إلى جوار الله 14 / 03 / 1980*

العنوان : لا شئ إلى جوار الله
بتاريخ : 14 / 03 / 1980


----------



## egyptchristian (24 أبريل 2007)

*7- الله يعمل وبعمل في هدوء 25 / 03 / 1980*

العنوان : الله يعمل وبعمل في هدوء
بتاريخ : 25 / 03 / 1980


----------



## egyptchristian (24 أبريل 2007)

*8- أنتظر الرب، لنفرح بالرب 02 / 05 /1980*

العنوان : أنتظر الرب، لنفرح بالرب
بتاريخ : 02 / 05 /1980


----------



## egyptchristian (24 أبريل 2007)

*9- فلنفرح بالرب 08 / 05 / 1980*

العنوان : فـلـنـفــرح بالـــرب
بتاريخ : 08 / 05 / 1980


----------



## egyptchristian (24 أبريل 2007)

*10- شاكرين على كل حال 11 / 05 / 1980*

العنوان : شاكرين على كل حال
بتاريخ : 11 / 05 / 1980


----------



## ginajoojoo (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

*الوعظات كلها جميلة بجد
بس ياريت لو عندك وعظات جديدة.. وخصوصا الوعظات من بعد عودة البابا من رحلة علاجه 
وربنا يعوضك*


----------



## egyptchristian (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*




ginajoojoo قال:


> *الوعظات كلها جميلة بجد
> بس ياريت لو عندك وعظات جديدة.. وخصوصا الوعظات من بعد عودة البابا من رحلة علاجه
> وربنا يعوضك*



اشكرك ginajoojoo على أهتمامك بالموضوع وعلى أقتراحك لتحسين الموضوع. عندي حالياً عظات البابا من سنة 1980 حتى 2000. للآسف ليس لدي بعد العظات الحديثة من 2001 حتى الان. ولكن أفضل مكان لتنزيل عظات قداسة البابا الحديثة هو الموقع الرسمي لقداسة البابا من هنا

http://www.copticpope.org/modules.php?name=Downloads&d_op=viewdownload&cid=11

امامي الان ثلاث اختيارات:
1- ابدأ بعظات 2000 ثم 1999 ... حتى 1980
2- ابدأ بعظات 1980 حتى 2000 (حتى احصل على العظات الحديثة من 2001 حتى الان)
3- أن يطلب الأعضاء عظات البابا في موضوعات معينة ,واحاول بنعمة ربنا ايجاد هذه العظات ووضعها هنا
أتمنى من اعضاء المنتدى الأحباء أن يخبروني أي اختيار يفضلون


----------



## ginajoojoo (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

*موضوعك فعلا حلو ويستاهل
وانا هابتدى برأيى وان شاء الله باقى الاعضاء يكملو
ممكن تبتدى من الاخر للاول وفى نفس الوقت لو حد طلب وعظة معينة كانت عندك يبقى خير وبركة
وربنا يعوضك
وميرسى جدااااااااااااا على الموقع*


----------



## oesi no (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

الف شكر مجهود اكتر من رائع الرب يبارك حياتك 
على فكرة انت حطيت الوعظات فى المكان الصح وهو مركز الصوتيات يعنى مش هيتم نقلها من المكان دة 
واقترح انك تكمل الوعظات زى ما بدأت 
كمل سنة 80 لغاية 2000  وانا هحاول اكمل معاك باقى العظات ​


----------



## egyptchristian (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*



oesi_no قال:


> الف شكر مجهود اكتر من رائع الرب يبارك حياتك
> على فكرة انت حطيت الوعظات فى المكان الصح وهو مركز الصوتيات يعنى مش هيتم نقلها من المكان دة
> واقترح انك تكمل الوعظات زى ما بدأت
> كمل سنة 80 لغاية 2000  وانا هحاول اكمل معاك باقى العظات ​



أشكرك اخي الحبيب oesi_no على كلماتك المحبة وتشجيعك لضعفي واقتراحك وعلى عرضك لمساعدتي. ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ويبارك في حياتك.


----------



## oesi no (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

انا تحت امرك بس من خلال مواقع 
الموقع اللى جاى دة هو موقع كوبتك نت 
فيه عظات قداسة البابا  من سنة 2004 لغاية سنة 2006  
http://www.copticnet.com/Pope%20Shenouda%20Sermons.htm​


----------



## egyptchristian (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*



oesi_no قال:


> انا تحت امرك بس من خلال مواقع
> الموقع اللى جاى دة هو موقع كوبتك نت
> فيه عظات قداسة البابا  من سنة 2004 لغاية سنة 2006
> http://www.copticnet.com/Pope%20Shenouda%20Sermons.htm​



ربنا ميحرمنيش منك ابداً. دة موقع اكثر من روعة وفية عظات كثيرة جداً وحديثة كمان. دة ginajoojoo هتفرح خالص بالموقع دة. اشكرك يا صديقي الحبيب على هذا الكنز.


----------



## ginajoojoo (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

*حقيقى مش عارفة اشكركو ازاى 
ربنا يبارك تعبكو ويعوضكو خير 
شكرا لتعبك oesi_no وميرسى على الموقع الرائع
وشكرا لاهتمامك eygptchristian وانك فاكرنى..انا فعلا فرحت جدا بقسم الوعظات اللى فى الموقع ده
ربنا يخليكو ليا وللمنتدى كله*


----------



## ginajoojoo (1 مايو 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

*ربنا يخليك oesi_no متشكرة جدا ..اوعدك لو احتجت اى حاجة هاطلبها منك
ربنا يكافأك ويعوضك خير*


----------



## ginajoojoo (1 مايو 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

*وبالنسبالك eygptchristian ياريت تستمر فى مشاركتك بالوعظات اللى عندك 
عشان انا معرفش وعظات معينة بالذات..والوعظات اللى عندك مشوقة من اسمائها
ربنا يعوضك خير*


----------



## egyptchristian (1 مايو 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*



ginajoojoo قال:


> *وبالنسبالك eygptchristian ياريت تستمر فى مشاركتك بالوعظات اللى عندك
> عشان انا معرفش وعظات معينة بالذات..والوعظات اللى عندك مشوقة من اسمائها
> ربنا يعوضك خير*



من عيني هو احنا عندنا كام ginajoojoo.  أشكرك اختي الغالية على كلماتك الرقيقة المشجعة.


----------



## egyptchristian (1 مايو 2007)

*11- الله القوي 23 / 05 / 1980*

العنوان : الله القــــــوي
بتاريخ : 23 / 05 / 1980


----------



## egyptchristian (1 مايو 2007)

*12- قدسية الصوم و روحانيته 30 / 05 / 1980*

العنوان : قدسية الصوم و روحانيته
بتاريخ : 30 / 05 / 1980


----------



## egyptchristian (1 مايو 2007)

*13- الرجوع إلي الله 06 / 06 / 1980*

العنوان : الرجوع إلي الله
بتاريخ : 06 / 06 / 1980


----------



## egyptchristian (1 مايو 2007)

*14- صانعوا الخير 13 / 06 / 1980*

العنوان : صــانعــوا الخيـــر
بتاريخ : 13 / 06 / 1980


----------



## egyptchristian (1 مايو 2007)

*15- أنا لحبيبي و حبيبي لي 19 / 09 / 1980*

العنوان : أنا لحبيبي و حبيبي لي
بتاريخ : 19 / 09 / 1980


----------



## egyptchristian (1 مايو 2007)

*16- خرج و هو لا يعلم 26 / 09 / 1980*

العنوان : خرج و هو لا يعلم
بتاريخ : 26 / 09 / 1980


----------



## egyptchristian (1 مايو 2007)

*17- الإيمان و غير الإيمان 03 / 10 / 1980*

العنوان : الإيمان و غير الإيمان
بتاريخ : 03 / 10 / 1980


----------



## egyptchristian (1 مايو 2007)

*18- البعد عن مصادر الأخطاء 10 / 10 / 1980*

العنوان : البعد عن مصادر الأخطاء
بتاريخ : 10 / 10 / 1980


----------



## egyptchristian (1 مايو 2007)

*19- الشركة مع الله 17 / 10 / 1980*

العنوان : الشـــركة مع الله
بتاريخ : 17 / 10 / 1980


----------



## egyptchristian (1 مايو 2007)

*20- له الكل 24 / 10 / 1980*

العنوان : لــــه الكــــل
بتاريخ : 24 / 10 / 1980


----------



## egyptchristian (1 مايو 2007)

*21- شجعوا صغار النفوس 31 / 10 / 1980*

العنوان : شجعوا صغار النفوس
بتاريخ : 31 / 10 / 1980


----------



## egyptchristian (1 مايو 2007)

*22- الأسرة المسيحية 10 / 11 / 1980*

العنوان : الأسرة المسيحية
بتاريخ : 10 / 11 / 1980


----------



## egyptchristian (1 مايو 2007)

*23- دون أن نطلب 14 / 11 / 1980*

العنوان : دون أن نطـــلـــب
بتاريخ : 14 / 11 / 1980


----------



## egyptchristian (1 مايو 2007)

*24- لكي يهيئ للرب 21 / 11 / 1980*

العنوان : لكي يهيئ للـــرب
بتاريخ : 21 / 11 / 1980


----------



## egyptchristian (1 مايو 2007)

*25- باركت طبيعتي 28 / 11 / 1980*

العنوان : باركـــت طـبـيـعـتـي
بتاريخ : 28 / 11 / 1980


----------



## egyptchristian (1 مايو 2007)

*26- أعظم مواليد النساء 05 / 12 / 1980*

العنوان : أعظم مواليد النساء
بتاريخ : 05 / 12 / 1980


----------



## egyptchristian (1 مايو 2007)

*27- ليكن لى كقولك 12 / 12 / 1980*

العنوان : ليكـــن لى كقـــولك
بتاريخ : 12 / 12 / 1980


----------



## egyptchristian (1 مايو 2007)

*28- سقوط و قيام كثيرين 19 / 12 / 1980*

العنوان : سقوط و قيام كثيرين
بتاريخ : 19 / 12 / 1980


----------



## egyptchristian (1 مايو 2007)

*29- يفتقد شعبه 26 / 12 / 1980*

العنوان : يـفـتـقـد شـعـبـه
بتاريخ : 26 / 12 / 1980


----------



## egyptchristian (3 مايو 2007)

*30- الأولويات في حياتنا 02 / 01 / 1981*

العنوان : الأولويات في حياتنا
بتاريخ : 02 / 01 / 1981


----------



## egyptchristian (3 مايو 2007)

*31- الله هو المخلص 09 / 01 / 1981*

العنوان : الله هو الـمـخـلـص
بتاريخ : 09 / 01 / 1981


----------



## egyptchristian (3 مايو 2007)

*32- أسمح أن نكمل كل بر 16 / 01 / 1981*

العنوان : أسمح أن نكمل كل بر
بتاريخ : 16 / 01 / 1981


----------



## egyptchristian (3 مايو 2007)

*33- البركة 23 / 01 /1981*

العنوان : الـــبــــركــــة
بتاريخ : 23 / 01 /1981


----------



## egyptchristian (3 مايو 2007)

*34- لا تطفئوا الروح 25 / 01 / 1981*

العنوان : لا تطفئوا الروح
بتاريخ : 25 / 01 / 1981


----------



## egyptchristian (3 مايو 2007)

*35- المحبة لا تطلب ما لنفسها 30 / 01 / 1981*

العنوان : المحبة لا تطلب ما لنفسها
بتاريخ : 30 / 01 / 1981


----------



## egyptchristian (3 مايو 2007)

*36- طول الأناة 01 / 02 / 1981*

العنوان : طـــول الأنـــاة
بتاريخ : 01 / 02 / 1981


----------



## egyptchristian (3 مايو 2007)

*37- الفوائد الروحية 27 / 02 / 1981*

العنوان : الفوائد الروحية
بتاريخ : 27 / 02 / 1981


----------



## egyptchristian (3 مايو 2007)

*38- التجارب الفاشلة 06 / 03 / 1981*

العنوان : التجارب الفاشلة
بتاريخ : 06 / 03 / 1981


----------



## egyptchristian (3 مايو 2007)

*39- الهروب من الله 13 / 03 / 1981*

العنوان : الهـــروب من الله
بتاريخ : 13 / 03 / 1981


----------



## egyptchristian (3 مايو 2007)

*40- مجدوا الله في أجسادكم 14 / 03 / 1981*

العنوان : مجدوا الله في أجسادكم
بتاريخ : 14 / 03 / 1981


----------



## egyptchristian (3 مايو 2007)

*41- الصليب في حياتنا 19 / 03 / 1981*

العنوان : الصليب في حياتنا
بتاريخ : 19 / 03 / 1981


----------



## egyptchristian (3 مايو 2007)

*42- الأسرة الروحية السعيدة 20 / 03 / 1981*

العنوان : الأسرة الروحية السعيدة
بتاريخ : 20 / 03 / 1981


----------



## egyptchristian (3 مايو 2007)

*43- الشبع الروحي في الصوم المقدس 21 / 03 / 1981*

العنوان : الشبع الروحي في الصوم المقدس
بتاريخ : 21 / 03 / 1981


----------



## egyptchristian (3 مايو 2007)

*44- أنت و الله 27 / 03 / 1981*

العنوان : أنت و الله
بتاريخ : 27 / 03 / 1981


----------



## egyptchristian (3 مايو 2007)

*45- الشخصية المتكاملة 03 / 04 / 1981*

العنوان : الشخصية المتكاملة
بتاريخ : 03 / 04 / 1981


----------



## egyptchristian (3 مايو 2007)

*46- الهروب من النفس 10 / 04 / 1981*

العنوان : الهروب من النفس
بتاريخ : 10 / 04 / 1981


----------



## egyptchristian (3 مايو 2007)

*47- المسيح النائم يعمل لأجلك 01 / 05 / 1981*

العنوان : المسيح النائم يعمل لأجلك
بتاريخ : 01 / 05 / 1981


----------



## egyptchristian (3 مايو 2007)

*48- قوة القيامة 08 / 05 / 1981*

العنوان : قـــوة القيـــامة
بتاريخ : 08 / 05 / 1981


----------



## egyptchristian (3 مايو 2007)

*49- الفرح بالرب 15 / 05 / 1981*

العنوان : الفـــرح بالـــرب
بتاريخ : 15 / 05 / 1981


----------



## oesi no (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

مجهود جبار ربنا يعينكم ​


----------



## egyptchristian (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*



oesi_no قال:


> مجهود جبار ربنا يعينكم ​



أشكرك اخي الحبيب على محبتك الفياضة ولتشجيعك لضعفي.


----------



## egyptchristian (4 مايو 2007)

*50- داود النبى 09 / 05 / 1981*

العنوان : داود الـنـبـــى
بتاريخ : 09 / 05 / 1981


----------



## egyptchristian (4 مايو 2007)

*51- اهتمام المسيح بالكنيسة 22 / 05 / 1981*

العنوان : اهتمام المسيح بالكنيسة
بتاريخ : 22 / 05 / 1981


----------



## egyptchristian (4 مايو 2007)

*52- من ثمار الروح القدس الإيمان 05 / 06 / 1981*

العنوان : من ثمار الروح القدس الإيمان
بتاريخ : 05 / 06 / 1981


----------



## egyptchristian (4 مايو 2007)

*53- كيف تحب الناس 13 / 06 / 1981*

العنوان : كيـــف تحـــب النـــاس
بتاريخ : 13 / 06 / 1981


----------



## egyptchristian (4 مايو 2007)

*54- أبانا الذي في السماوات 02 / 07 / 1981*

العنوان : أبانا الذي في السماوات
بتاريخ : 02 / 07 / 1981


----------



## egyptchristian (4 مايو 2007)

*55- ليتقدس اسمك 09 / 07 / 1981*

العنوان : لـيـتـقـدس اسمـــك
بتاريخ : 09 / 07 / 1981


----------



## egyptchristian (4 مايو 2007)

*56- مركز أبائنا الرسل في حياتنا 10 / 07 / 1981*

العنوان : مركز أبائنا الرسل في حياتنا
بتاريخ : 10 / 07 / 1981


----------



## egyptchristian (4 مايو 2007)

*57- أخطاء اللسان 11 / 07 / 1981*

العنوان : أخطـــاء اللســـان
بتاريخ : 11 / 07 / 1981


----------



## egyptchristian (4 مايو 2007)

*58- ليأت ملكوتك 16 / 07 / 1981*

العنوان : ليـــأت ملكـــوتك
بتاريخ : 16 / 07 / 1981


----------



## egyptchristian (4 مايو 2007)

*59- لتكن مشيئتك 23 / 07 / 1981*

العنوان : لـتـكـن مشـيـئـتـك
بتاريخ : 23 / 07 / 1981


----------



## egyptchristian (4 مايو 2007)

*60- كيف نصل إلى محبة الله؟ 24 / 07 / 1981*

العنوان : كيف نصل إلى محبة الله؟
بتاريخ : 24 / 07 / 1981


----------



## egyptchristian (4 مايو 2007)

*61- علاقة الإنسان بالله 27 / 07 / 1981*

العنوان : علاقة الإنسان بالله
بتاريخ : 27 / 07 / 1981


----------



## egyptchristian (4 مايو 2007)

*62- أغفر لنا جـ1 06 / 08 / 1981*

العنوان : أغـفـر لـنـا جـ1
بتاريخ : 06 / 08 / 1981


----------



## egyptchristian (4 مايو 2007)

*63- أغـفـر لـنـا جـ2 13 / 08 / 1981*

العنوان : أغـفـر لـنـا جـ2
بتاريخ : 13 / 08 / 1981


----------



## egyptchristian (5 مايو 2007)

*64- حياة التسليم و الطاعة مع الله 14 / 08 / 1981*

العنوان : حياة التسليم و الطاعة مع الله
بتاريخ : 14 / 08 / 1981


----------



## egyptchristian (5 مايو 2007)

*65- قدوس الله رب الصباؤت 25 / 08 / 1981*

العنوان : قدوس الله رب الصباؤت
بتاريخ : 25 / 08 / 1981


----------



## egyptchristian (5 مايو 2007)

*66- حياة الكاهن الروحية 1985*

العنوان : حيــاة الكـــاهن الروحيـــة
بتاريخ : 1985


----------



## egyptchristian (5 مايو 2007)

*67- الكهنوت جـ1 22 / 05 / 1985*

العنوان : الـكـهـنـــوت جـ1
بتاريخ : 22 / 05 / 1985


----------



## egyptchristian (5 مايو 2007)

*68- الـكـهـنـــوت جـ2 29 / 05 / 1985*

العنوان : الـكـهـنـــوت جـ2
بتاريخ : 29 / 05 / 1985


----------



## egyptchristian (5 مايو 2007)

*69- الـكـهـنـــوت جـ3 12 / 06 / 1985*

العنوان : الـكـهـنـــوت جـ3
بتاريخ : 12 / 06 / 1985


----------



## egyptchristian (5 مايو 2007)

*70- الـكـهـنـــوت جـ4 12 / 06 / 1985*

العنوان : الـكـهـنـــوت جـ4
بتاريخ : 12 / 06 / 1985


----------



## egyptchristian (5 مايو 2007)

*71- الشك 10 / 07 / 1985*

العنوان : الشــــــــــــك
بتاريخ : 10 / 07 / 1985


----------



## egyptchristian (5 مايو 2007)

*72- حياة الإنتصار 17 / 07 / 1985*

العنوان : حيـــاة الإنتصار
بتاريخ : 17 / 07 / 1985


----------



## egyptchristian (5 مايو 2007)

*73- التجسد و الفداء 23 / 07 / 1985*

العنوان : التجسد و الفداء
بتاريخ : 23 / 07 / 1985


----------



## ginajoojoo (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

:big29: :big29: :big29: :big29: :big29: :big29: :big29: :big29: :big29: :big29: :big29: :big29:   :big29: :big29: :big29: :big29: :big29: :big29: :big29: :big29:                      
* ربنا يباركك
                                                      ويعوض تعبك بكل خير*


----------



## egyptchristian (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

:big35:  أهو أنتي بقه اللي ربنا يبارك ويعوض تعبك بكل خير  :smil12:


----------



## egyptchristian (7 مايو 2007)

*74- حروب الفتور الروحي 25 / 07 / 1985*

العنوان : حروب الفتور الروحي
بتاريخ : 25 / 07 / 1985


----------



## egyptchristian (7 مايو 2007)

*75- الفتور الروحي 31/ 07 / 1985*

العنوان : الفتـــور الروحـــي
بتاريخ : 31/ 07 / 1985


----------



## egyptchristian (7 مايو 2007)

*76- الــنــعــمــة جـ1 30/ 10 / 1985*

العنوان : الــنــعــمــة جـ1
بتاريخ : 30/ 10 / 1985


----------



## egyptchristian (7 مايو 2007)

*77- الــنــعــمــة جـ2 06 / 11 / 1985*

العنوان : الــنــعــمــة جـ2
بتاريخ : 06 / 11 / 1985


----------



## egyptchristian (7 مايو 2007)

*78- حياة مارمينا العجايبي 13 / 11 / 1985*

العنوان : حياة مارمينا العجايبي
بتاريخ : 13 / 11 / 1985


----------



## egyptchristian (7 مايو 2007)

*79- الحياة بالروح 20 / 11 / 1985*

العنوان : الحيـــاة بالروح
بتاريخ : 20 / 11 / 1985


----------



## egyptchristian (7 مايو 2007)

*80- لا تطفئوا الروح 27 / 11 / 1985*

العنوان : لا تطفئوا الروح
بتاريخ : 27 / 11 / 1985


----------



## egyptchristian (7 مايو 2007)

*81- الشركة مع الله 11 / 12 / 1985*

العنوان : الشـــركة مع الله
بتاريخ : 11 / 12 / 1985


----------



## egyptchristian (7 مايو 2007)

*82- الكتاب المقدس 16 / 12 / 1985*

العنوان : الكتــاب المقـــدس
بتاريخ : 16 / 12 / 1985


----------



## egyptchristian (7 مايو 2007)

*83- ثمار الروح 18 / 12 / 1985*

العنوان : ثمـــار الـــروح
بتاريخ : 18 / 12 / 1985


----------



## egyptchristian (7 مايو 2007)

*84- السنة الجديدة 25 / 12 / 1985*

العنوان : السنــــة الجـــديدة
بتاريخ : 25 / 12 / 1985


----------



## egyptchristian (8 مايو 2007)

*85- الغضب 12 / 01 / 1986*

العنوان : الــغــضـــــــب
بتاريخ : 12 / 01 / 1986


----------



## egyptchristian (8 مايو 2007)

*86- الخوف 05 / 02 / 1986*

العنوان : الـــــخــــــــوف
بتاريخ : 05 / 02 / 1986


----------



## egyptchristian (8 مايو 2007)

*87- مخافة الله 12 / 02 / 1986*

العنوان : مــخـــافــة الله
بتاريخ : 12 / 02 / 1986


----------



## egyptchristian (8 مايو 2007)

*88- التجربة علي الجبل جـ1 26 / 03 / 1986*

العنوان : التجربة علي الجبل جـ1
بتاريخ : 26 / 03 / 1986


----------



## egyptchristian (8 مايو 2007)

*89- التجربة علي الجبل جـ2 09 / 04 / 1986*

العنوان : التجربة علي الجبل جـ2
بتاريخ : 09 / 04 / 1986


----------



## egyptchristian (8 مايو 2007)

*90- الخطيئة الثانية 16 / 04 / 1986*

العنوان : الخطيئة الثانية
بتاريخ : 16 / 04 / 1986


----------



## egyptchristian (8 مايو 2007)

*91- الإستعداد لأسبوع الألام 23 / 04 /1986*

العنوان : الإستعداد لأسبوع الألام
بتاريخ : 23 / 04 /1986


----------



## egyptchristian (8 مايو 2007)

*92- القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي 14 / 05 / 1986*

العنوان : القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي
بتاريخ : 14 / 05 / 1986


----------



## egyptchristian (8 مايو 2007)

*93- لاحظ نفسك 04 / 06 / 1986*

العنوان : لاحـــظ نـفـســـك
بتاريخ : 04 / 06 / 1986


----------



## egyptchristian (8 مايو 2007)

*94- عيد الصعود 11 / 06 / 1986*

العنوان : عـيـد الـصـعـــود
بتاريخ : 11 / 06 / 1986


----------



## egyptchristian (8 مايو 2007)

*95- أباؤنا الرسل 25 / 06 / 1986*

العنوان : أبـــاؤنـا الرســـل
بتاريخ : 25 / 06 / 1986


----------



## egyptchristian (8 مايو 2007)

*96- كيف نعالج المشاكل 09 / 07 / 1986*

العنوان : كيف نعالج المشاكل
بتاريخ : 09 / 07 / 1986


----------



## egyptchristian (8 مايو 2007)

*97- معرفة الله 30 / 07 / 1986*

العنوان : مــعــرفــة الله
بتاريخ : 30 / 07 / 1986


----------



## egyptchristian (8 مايو 2007)

*98- صورة الله 06 / 08 / 1986*

العنوان : صــــــورة الله
بتاريخ : 06 / 08 / 1986


----------



## egyptchristian (8 مايو 2007)

*99- الله دائما يعطي 17 / 08 / 1986*

العنوان : الله دائما يعطي
بتاريخ : 17 / 08 / 1986


----------



## egyptchristian (8 مايو 2007)

*100- الوداعة 20 / 08 / 1986*

العنوان : الــــــوداعـــــة
بتاريخ : 20 / 08 / 1986


----------



## egyptchristian (8 مايو 2007)

*101- الغضب و أسبابه 27 / 08 / 1986*

العنوان : الـغـضـب و أسـبـابـه
بتاريخ : 27 / 08 / 1986


----------



## egyptchristian (8 مايو 2007)

*102- الغضب و علاجه 03 / 09 / 1986*

العنوان : الـغـضـب و عـــلاجه
بتاريخ : 03 / 09 / 1986


----------



## egyptchristian (8 مايو 2007)

*103- الوداعة و التقوى 10 / 09 / 1986*

العنوان : الوداعة و التقوى
بتاريخ : 10 / 09 / 1986


----------



## egyptchristian (8 مايو 2007)

*104- الإنسان كيف يكون ضد نفسه 17 / 09 / 1986*

العنوان : الإنسان كيف يكون ضد نفسه
بتاريخ : 17 / 09 / 1986


----------



## egyptchristian (8 مايو 2007)

*105- النجاح و وسائله 01 / 10 / 1986*

العنوان : النجاح و وسائله
بتاريخ : 01 / 10 / 1986


----------



## egyptchristian (8 مايو 2007)

*106- إنذارات من الله 08 / 10 / 1986*

العنوان : إنذارات من الله
بتاريخ : 08 / 10 / 1986


----------



## egyptchristian (8 مايو 2007)

*107- تعالوا إلي يا جميع المتعبين 15 / 10 / 1986*

العنوان : تعالوا إلي يا جميع المتعبين
بتاريخ : 15 / 10 / 1986


----------



## egyptchristian (9 مايو 2007)

*108- الأفعال شبه الشر 22 / 10 / 1986*

العنوان : الأفعال شبه الشر 
بتاريخ : 22 / 10 / 1986


----------



## egyptchristian (9 مايو 2007)

*109- امتحنوا كل شئ 29 / 10 / 1986*

العنوان : امـتـحـنـــوا كل شئ
بتاريخ : 29 / 10 / 1986


----------



## egyptchristian (9 مايو 2007)

*110- الحق و الإدانة جـ1 05 / 11 / 1986*

العنوان : الحق و الإدانة جـ1
بتاريخ : 05 / 11 / 1986


----------



## egyptchristian (9 مايو 2007)

*111- الحق و الإدانة جـ2 12 / 11 / 1986*

العنوان : الحق و الإدانة جـ2
بتاريخ : 12 / 11 / 1986


----------



## egyptchristian (9 مايو 2007)

*112- مشاركة الروح و الجسد 19 / 11 / 1986*

العنوان : مشاركة الروح و الجسد
بتاريخ : 19 / 11 / 1986


----------



## egyptchristian (9 مايو 2007)

*113- الصوم و الجسد 26 / 07 / 1986*

العنوان : الـصـوم و الـجـسـد
بتاريخ : 26 / 07 / 1986


----------



## egyptchristian (9 مايو 2007)

*114- عنصر المنع في الصوم 03 / 12 / 1986*

العنوان : عنصر المنع في الصوم
بتاريخ : 03 / 12 / 1986


----------



## egyptchristian (9 مايو 2007)

*115- العظة على الجبل 10 / 12 / 1986*

العنوان : العظة على الجبل
بتاريخ : 10 / 12 / 1986


----------



## egyptchristian (9 مايو 2007)

*116- العظة على الجبل 17 / 12 / 1986*

العنوان : العظة على الجبل
بتاريخ : 17 / 12 / 1986


----------



## egyptchristian (9 مايو 2007)

*117- العظة على الجبل 24 / 12 / 1986*

العنوان : العظة على الجبل
بتاريخ : 24 / 12 / 1986


----------



## egyptchristian (9 مايو 2007)

*118- تأملات في عيد الغطاس 14 / 01 / 1987*

العنوان : تأملات في عيد الغطاس
بتاريخ : 14 / 01 / 1987


----------



## Coptic Man (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

موضوع اكتر من رائع يا egyptchristian 

ونظرا لاهميته ومدي تنسيقه ومتابعته

تم تثبيته

الرب يبارك حياتك بكل بركة سماوية​


----------



## 000000 (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ginajoojoo (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

:Flower: 
*الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
على تثبيت الموضوع​*


----------



## oesi no (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

مبروك التثبيت 
الموضوع يستحق فعلا 
كنت متوقع فعلا انه هيتثبت من اول ما شوفته 
والاخ مينا قام بالواجب 
سلام ونعمه ​


----------



## egyptchristian (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*



Coptic Man قال:


> موضوع اكتر من رائع يا egyptchristian
> 
> ونظرا لاهميته ومدي تنسيقه ومتابعته
> 
> ...



أشكرك يا ابن ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب على سرعة مساعدتك لي وتشجيعك وتثبيت الموضوع وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك في اورشاليم السمائية.


----------



## egyptchristian (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*



000000 قال:


> مشكوررررررررررررررررررر



نشكر ربنا على نعمة. وشكراً لك على ردك.


----------



## egyptchristian (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*



ginajoojoo قال:


> :Flower:
> *الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
> على تثبيت الموضوع​*



ربنا يباررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررك في حياتك . في الحقيقة الفضل يرجع ليكي في هذا الموضوع لانك انت اول من شجع الموضوع ولولا تعضيضك المستمر لما أستمر الموضوع فشكراً لكي :36_3_11: .و ربنا معاكي في أمتحاناتك وينجحك نجاح باهر.


----------



## egyptchristian (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*



oesi_no قال:


> مبروك التثبيت
> الموضوع يستحق فعلا
> كنت متوقع فعلا انه هيتثبت من اول ما شوفته
> والاخ مينا قام بالواجب
> سلام ونعمه ​



ربنا يبارك فيك ياجورج. ان كان الموضوع استحق التثبيت فهذا بسبب مشاركاتك القيمة جداً. مينا قال ان الموضوع أتثبت بسبب التنسيق والمحتوى. و طريقة التنسيق دي كانت اقتراحك. وان كان على المحتوى فانت في مدخلة واحدة وضعت لنك فية اضعاف أضعاف العظات التي وضعتها والتي ساضعها بنعمة ربنا في المستقبل ان شاء الرب وعشنا ... فشكراً لك :36_3_11:. وربنا ينجحك في امتحاناتك وحياتك.


----------



## egyptchristian (9 مايو 2007)

*119- العظة على الجبل 21 / 01 / 1987*

العنوان : العظة على الجبل
بتاريخ : 21 / 01 / 1987


----------



## egyptchristian (9 مايو 2007)

*120- العظة على الجبل 28 / 01 / 1987*

العنوان : العظة على الجبل
بتاريخ : 28 / 01 / 1987


----------



## egyptchristian (9 مايو 2007)

*121- العظة على الجبل 04 / 02 / 1987*

العنوان : العظة على الجبل
بتاريخ : 04 / 02 / 1987


----------



## egyptchristian (9 مايو 2007)

*122- العظة على الجبل 11 / 02 / 1987*

العنوان : العظة على الجبل
بتاريخ : 11 / 02 / 1987


----------



## egyptchristian (9 مايو 2007)

*123- العظة على الجبل 18 / 02 / 1987*

العنوان : العظة على الجبل
بتاريخ : 18 / 02 / 1987


----------



## egyptchristian (9 مايو 2007)

*124- العظة على الجبل 25 / 02 / 1987*

العنوان : العظة على الجبل
بتاريخ : 25 / 02 / 1987


----------



## egyptchristian (9 مايو 2007)

*125- العظة على الجبل 04 / 03 / 1987*

العنوان : العظة على الجبل
بتاريخ : 04 / 03 / 1987


----------



## egyptchristian (9 مايو 2007)

*126- العظة على الجبل 11 / 03 / 1987*

العنوان : العظة على الجبل
بتاريخ : 11 / 03 / 1987


----------



## egyptchristian (9 مايو 2007)

*127- العظة على الجبل 18 / 03 / 1987*

العنوان : العظة على الجبل
بتاريخ : 18 / 03 / 1987


----------



## egyptchristian (9 مايو 2007)

*128- العظة على الجبل 25 / 03 / 1987*

العنوان : العظة على الجبل
بتاريخ : 25 / 03 / 1987


----------



## egyptchristian (9 مايو 2007)

*129- العظة على الجبل 29 / 04 / 1987*

العنوان : العظة على الجبل
بتاريخ : 29 / 04 / 1987


----------



## egyptchristian (9 مايو 2007)

*130- العظة على الجبل 13 / 05 / 1987*

العنوان : العظة على الجبل
بتاريخ : 13 / 05 / 1987


----------



## egyptchristian (9 مايو 2007)

*131- العظة على الجبل 20 / 05 / 1987*

العنوان : العظة على الجبل
بتاريخ : 20 / 05 / 1987


----------



## egyptchristian (9 مايو 2007)

*132- العظة على الجبل 27 / 05 / 1987*

العنوان : العظة على الجبل
بتاريخ : 27 / 05 / 1987


----------



## egyptchristian (9 مايو 2007)

*133- العظة على الجبل 03 / 06 / 1987*

العنوان : العظة على الجبل
بتاريخ : 03 / 06 / 1987


----------



## egyptchristian (9 مايو 2007)

*134- العظة على الجبل 10 / 06 / 1987*

العنوان : العظة على الجبل
بتاريخ : 10 / 06 / 1987


----------



## egyptchristian (9 مايو 2007)

*135- العظة على الجبل 17 / 06 / 1987*

العنوان : العظة على الجبل
بتاريخ : 17 / 06 / 1987


----------



## egyptchristian (9 مايو 2007)

*136- العظة على الجبل 24 / 06 / 1987*

العنوان : العظة على الجبل
بتاريخ : 24 / 06 / 1987


----------



## egyptchristian (9 مايو 2007)

*137- العظة على الجبل 01 / 07 / 1987*

العنوان : العظة على الجبل
بتاريخ : 01 / 07 / 1987


----------



## egyptchristian (9 مايو 2007)

*138- العظة على الجبل 08 / 07 / 1987*

العنوان : العظة على الجبل
بتاريخ : 08 / 07 / 1987


----------



## egyptchristian (9 مايو 2007)

*139- الإيمان 15 / 07 / 1987*

العنوان : الإيـــمـــــان
بتاريخ : 15 / 07 / 1987


----------



## egyptchristian (9 مايو 2007)

*140- الجدية في الحياة الروحية 22 / 07 / 1987*

العنوان : الجدية في الحياة الروحية
بتاريخ : 22 / 07 / 1987


----------



## egyptchristian (10 مايو 2007)

*141- حياة التدقيق 12 / 08 / 1987*

العنوان : حيـــاة التــــدقيق
بتاريخ : 12 / 08 / 1987


----------



## egyptchristian (10 مايو 2007)

*142- حياة الأمانة 19 / 08 / 1987*

العنوان : حيـــاة الأمـــانة
بتاريخ : 19 / 08 / 1987


----------



## egyptchristian (10 مايو 2007)

*143- إن عشنا فللرب نعيش 26 / 08 / 1987*

العنوان : إن عشنا فللرب نعيش
بتاريخ : 26 / 08 / 1987


----------



## egyptchristian (10 مايو 2007)

*144- حياة القداسة 02 / 09 / 1987*

العنوان : حيـــاة القـــداســـة
بتاريخ : 02 / 09 / 1987


----------



## egyptchristian (10 مايو 2007)

*145- حياة الانتصار و كيف تكون؟ 09 / 09 / 1987*

العنوان : حياة الانتصار و كيف تكون؟
بتاريخ : 09 / 09 / 1987


----------



## egyptchristian (10 مايو 2007)

*146- حياة الكمال 16 / 09 / 1987*

العنوان : حيـــاة الكمـــال
بتاريخ : 16 / 09 / 1987


----------



## egyptchristian (10 مايو 2007)

*147- انتظار الرب 23 / 09 / 1987*

العنوان : انتظـــار الـــرب
بتاريخ : 23 / 09 / 1987


----------



## egyptchristian (10 مايو 2007)

*148- الرجاء 30 / 09 / 1987*

العنوان : الـرجــــــــاء
بتاريخ : 30 / 09 / 1987


----------



## egyptchristian (10 مايو 2007)

*149- كل شئ مستطاع للمؤمن 14 / 10 / 1987*

العنوان : كل شئ مستطاع للمؤمن
بتاريخ : 14 / 10 / 1987


----------



## 000000 (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

هذا عمل رائع


----------



## egyptchristian (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*



000000 قال:


> هذا عمل رائع



نشكر ربنا على نعمة. اشكرك على ردك.


----------



## egyptchristian (11 مايو 2007)

*150- الله الرؤوف 21 / 10 / 1987*

العنوان : الله الـــــرؤوف
بتاريخ : 21 / 10 / 1987


----------



## egyptchristian (11 مايو 2007)

*151- أنبثاق الروح القدس 27 / 10 / 1987*

العنوان : أنبثاق الروح القدس
بتاريخ : 27 / 10 / 1987


----------



## egyptchristian (11 مايو 2007)

*152- النعمة 28 / 10 / 1987*

العنوان : الــنــعــمـــة
بتاريخ : 28 / 10 / 1987


----------



## egyptchristian (11 مايو 2007)

*153- حفظ الله للإنسان 04 / 11 / 1987*

العنوان : حفظ الله للإنسان
بتاريخ : 04 / 11 / 1987


----------



## egyptchristian (11 مايو 2007)

*154- يجرح و يعصب 11 / 11 / 1987*

العنوان : يجـــرح و يعصـــب
بتاريخ : 11 / 11 / 1987


----------



## egyptchristian (11 مايو 2007)

*155- تاريخ الكنيسة 24 / 11 / 1987*

العنوان : تـــاريخ الكنيسة
بتاريخ : 24 / 11 / 1987


----------



## egyptchristian (11 مايو 2007)

*156- الله الطيب 25 / 11 / 1987*

العنوان : الله الــطــيــب
بتاريخ : 25 / 11 / 1987


----------



## egyptchristian (11 مايو 2007)

*157- الخلاص جـ1 01 / 12 / 1987*

العنوان : الـخـــــلاص جـ1
بتاريخ : 01 / 12 / 1987


----------



## egyptchristian (11 مايو 2007)

*158- الوسائط الروحية - الصلاة 02 / 12 / 1987*

العنوان : الوسائط الروحية - الصلاة
بتاريخ : 02 / 12 / 1987


----------



## egyptchristian (11 مايو 2007)

*159- الخلاص جـ2 08 / 12 / 1987*

العنوان : الـخـــــلاص جـ2
بتاريخ : 08 / 12 / 1987


----------



## egyptchristian (11 مايو 2007)

*160- الوسائط الروحية - القراءة و السماع 09 / 12 / 1987*

العنوان : الوسائط الروحية - القراءة و السماع
بتاريخ : 09 / 12 / 1987


----------



## egyptchristian (11 مايو 2007)

*161- الوسائط الروحية - الاعتراف و التناول 23 / 12 / 1987*

العنوان : الوسائط الروحية - الاعتراف و التناول
بتاريخ : 23 / 12 / 1987


----------



## egyptchristian (11 مايو 2007)

*162- الوسائط الروحية - محاسبة النفس 30 / 12 / 1987*

العنوان : الوسائط الروحية - محاسبة النفس
بتاريخ : 30 / 12 / 1987


----------



## egyptchristian (11 مايو 2007)

*163- الغطاس 13 / 01 / 1988*

العنوان : الــغــطـــــاس
بتاريخ : 13 / 01 / 1988


----------



## egyptchristian (11 مايو 2007)

*164- الله يبدأ العمل دائما 03 / 02 / 1988*

العنوان : الله يبدأ العمل دائما
بتاريخ : 03 / 02 / 1988


----------



## egyptchristian (11 مايو 2007)

*165- الجبل و الخلوة 10 / 02 / 1988*

العنوان : الجبـــل و الخلـــوة
بتاريخ : 10 / 02 / 1988


----------



## egyptchristian (11 مايو 2007)

*166- الصمت و الكلام 17 / 02 / 1988*

العنوان : الـصـمـت و الـكـلام
بتاريخ : 17 / 02 / 1988


----------



## egyptchristian (11 مايو 2007)

*167- آداب الحديث و المناقشة 24 / 02 / 1988*

العنوان : آداب الحديث و المناقشة
بتاريخ : 24 / 02 / 1988


----------



## egyptchristian (11 مايو 2007)

*168- الضيقات و التجارب 02 / 03 / 1988*

العنوان : الضيقات و التجارب
بتاريخ : 02 / 03 / 1988


----------



## egyptchristian (11 مايو 2007)

*169- التأمل 09 / 03 / 1988*

العنوان : الـــتـــأمـــــل
بتاريخ : 09 / 03 / 1988


----------



## egyptchristian (11 مايو 2007)

*170- عيد الصليب 16 / 03 / 1988*

العنوان : عـيـد الـصـلـيـب
بتاريخ : 16 / 03 / 1988


----------



## egyptchristian (11 مايو 2007)

*171- الكبرياء 23 / 03 / 1988*

العنوان : الــكــبـــريـــاء
بتاريخ : 23 / 03 / 1988


----------



## egyptchristian (11 مايو 2007)

*172- السلوك في أسبوع الآلام 30 / 03 / 1988*

العنوان : السلوك في أسبوع الآلام 
بتاريخ : 30 / 03 / 1988


----------



## egyptchristian (11 مايو 2007)

*173- القيامة 24 / 04 / 1988*

العنوان : الــقــيـــامـــة
بتاريخ : 24 / 04 / 1988


----------



## egyptchristian (11 مايو 2007)

*174- الأربعين يوماً بعد القيامة 04 / 05 / 1988*

العنوان : الأربعين يوماً بعد القيامة
بتاريخ : 04 / 05 / 1988


----------



## egyptchristian (11 مايو 2007)

*175- الصعود 18 / 05 / 1988*

العنوان : الـــصـــعــــــود
بتاريخ : 18 / 05 / 1988


----------



## egyptchristian (11 مايو 2007)

*176- الروح القدس 25 / 05 / 1988*

العنوان : الـــروح الــقـــــدس
بتاريخ : 25 / 05 / 1988


----------



## egyptchristian (11 مايو 2007)

*177- الحياة مع الله 22 / 06 / 1988*

العنوان : الـحـيـاة مع الله
بتاريخ : 22 / 06 / 1988


----------



## egyptchristian (11 مايو 2007)

*178- المزمور الخمسين جـ1 29 / 06 / 1988*

العنوان : المزمور الخمسين جـ1
بتاريخ : 29 / 06 / 1988


----------



## egyptchristian (11 مايو 2007)

*179- المزمور الخمسين جـ2 06 / 07 / 1988*

العنوان : المزمور الخمسين جـ2
بتاريخ : 06 / 07 / 1988


----------



## egyptchristian (11 مايو 2007)

*180- المزمور الخمسين جـ3 13 / 07 / 1988*

العنوان : المزمور الخمسين جـ3
بتاريخ : 13 / 07 / 1988


----------



## egyptchristian (11 مايو 2007)

*181- إن عشنا فللرب نعيش 20 / 07 / 1988*

العنوان : إن عشنا فللرب نعيش
بتاريخ : 20 / 07 / 1988


----------



## egyptchristian (11 مايو 2007)

*182- لا تكن راحتك علي تعب الآخرين 27 / 07 / 1988*

العنوان : لا تكن راحتك علي تعب الآخرين 
بتاريخ : 27 / 07 / 1988


----------



## egyptchristian (12 مايو 2007)

*183- الطريق الوسطي خلصت كثيرين 03 / 08 / 1988*

العنوان : الطريق الوسطي خلصت كثيرين
بتاريخ : 03 / 08 / 1988


----------



## egyptchristian (12 مايو 2007)

*184- واجبات الأسرة 10 / 08 / 1988*

العنوان : واجـبـات الأسـرة 
بتاريخ : 10 / 08 / 1988


----------



## egyptchristian (12 مايو 2007)

*185- تعب الأعصاب 17 / 08 / 1988*

العنوان : تـعـب الأعـصـاب 
بتاريخ : 17 / 08 / 1988


----------



## egyptchristian (12 مايو 2007)

*186- العمق 24 / 08 / 1988*

العنوان : الـــعـــمـــــــق
بتاريخ : 24 / 08 / 1988


----------



## egyptchristian (12 مايو 2007)

*187- ما هي الراحة ؟ 31 / 08 / 1988*

العنوان : ما هي الــراحـــــة ؟
بتاريخ : 31 / 08 / 1988


----------



## egyptchristian (13 مايو 2007)

*188- كيف تحصل علي الراحة ؟ 07 / 09 / 1988*

العنوان : كيف تحصل علي الراحة ؟
بتاريخ : 07 / 09 / 1988


----------



## egyptchristian (13 مايو 2007)

*189- المسيح هو الرأس و الكنيسة هي الجسد 14 / 09 / 1988*

العنوان : المسيح هو الرأس و الكنيسة هي الجسد
بتاريخ : 14 / 09 / 1988


----------



## egyptchristian (13 مايو 2007)

*190- الصليب 21 / 09 / 1988*

العنوان : الــصــلــيـــــب 
بتاريخ : 21 / 09 / 1988


----------



## egyptchristian (13 مايو 2007)

*191- البركة 28 / 09 / 1988*

العنوان : الـــبـــــــركـــــــة 
بتاريخ : 28 / 09 / 1988


----------



## egyptchristian (13 مايو 2007)

*192- التأخير أو التأجيل 12 / 10 / 1988*

العنوان : التأخير أو التأجيل 
بتاريخ : 12 / 10 / 1988


----------



## egyptchristian (13 مايو 2007)

*193- في البدء خلق الله السموات و الأرض 19 / 10 / 1988*

العنوان : في البدء خلق الله السموات و الأرض
بتاريخ : 19 / 10 / 1988


----------



## egyptchristian (13 مايو 2007)

*194- عهد الله 26 / 10 / 1988*

العنوان : عــهـــــد الله 
بتاريخ : 26 / 10 / 1988


----------



## egyptchristian (13 مايو 2007)

*195- اتبعني 02 / 11 / 1988*

العنوان : اتــبــعــنــــي
بتاريخ : 02 / 11 / 1988


----------



## egyptchristian (13 مايو 2007)

*196- حياة القداسة 09 / 11 / 1988*

العنوان : حــيـــــاة الــقـــــداســــة
بتاريخ : 09 / 11 / 1988


----------



## egyptchristian (13 مايو 2007)

*197- من هو المسيح ؟ 16 / 11 / 1988*

العنوان : من هو الـمـسـيـح ؟
بتاريخ : 16 / 11 / 1988


----------



## egyptchristian (13 مايو 2007)

*198- السيد المسيح و تلاميذه 23 / 11 / 1988*

العنوان : السيد المسيح و تلاميذه
بتاريخ : 23 / 11 / 1988


----------



## egyptchristian (13 مايو 2007)

*199- خرافة إنجيل برنابا جـ1 29 / 11 / 1988*

العنوان : خرافة إنجيل برنابا جـ1
بتاريخ : 29 / 11 / 1988


----------



## egyptchristian (13 مايو 2007)

*200- تأثير البيئة 30 / 11 / 1988*

العنوان : تـــأثيـر الـبـيـئـة 
بتاريخ : 30 / 11 / 1988


----------



## egyptchristian (13 مايو 2007)

*201- خرافة إنجيل برنابا جـ2 06 / 12 / 1988*

العنوان : خرافة إنجيل برنابا جـ2
بتاريخ : 06 / 12 / 1988


----------



## egyptchristian (13 مايو 2007)

*202- الضمير 07 / 12 / 1988*

العنوان : الــضــمـــيـــــر
بتاريخ : 07 / 12 / 1988


----------



## egyptchristian (13 مايو 2007)

*203- خرافة إنجيل برنابا جـ3 12 / 12 / 1988*

العنوان : خرافة إنجيل برنابا جـ3
بتاريخ : 12 / 12 / 1988


----------



## egyptchristian (13 مايو 2007)

*204- كلمة الله رجاء للجميع 14 / 12 / 1988*

العنوان : كلمة الله رجاء للجميع
بتاريخ : 14 / 12 / 1988


----------



## egyptchristian (13 مايو 2007)

*205- تعظم نفسي الرب 21 / 12 / 1988*

العنوان : تعظم نفسي الرب 
بتاريخ : 21 / 12 / 1988


----------



## egyptchristian (13 مايو 2007)

*206- كيف تبدأ عام جديد ؟ 28 / 12 / 1988*

العنوان : كيف تبدأ عام جديد ؟
بتاريخ : 28 / 12 / 1988


----------



## egyptchristian (13 مايو 2007)

*207- الميلاد 11 / 01 / 1989*

العنوان : الـــمـــيــــــــــلاد
بتاريخ : 11 / 01 / 1989


----------



## egyptchristian (13 مايو 2007)

*208- الصلاة 25 / 01 / 1989*

العنوان : الـــصـــــــلاة
بتاريخ : 25 / 01 / 1989


----------



## egyptchristian (13 مايو 2007)

*209- الكبرياء و العظمة 01 / 02 / 1989*

العنوان : الكبرياء و العظمة 
بتاريخ : 01 / 02 / 1989


----------



## egyptchristian (13 مايو 2007)

*210- التأثير 15 / 02 / 1989*

العنوان : الـــتـــأثـــيـــر
بتاريخ : 15 / 02 / 1989


----------



## egyptchristian (13 مايو 2007)

*211- إذا لم يكن له أصل جف 22 / 02 / 1989*

العنوان : إذا لم يكن له أصل جف
بتاريخ : 22 / 02 / 1989


----------



## egyptchristian (13 مايو 2007)

*212- الروحانية 01 / 03 / 1989*

العنوان : الـــروحـــانـــيـــة
بتاريخ : 01 / 03 / 1989


----------



## egyptchristian (13 مايو 2007)

*213- التجديد 08 / 03 / 1989*

العنوان : الـــتـــجـــديـــد
بتاريخ : 08 / 03 / 1989


----------



## egyptchristian (13 مايو 2007)

*214- عندي عليك أنك تركت محبتك الأولي 15 / 03 / 1989*

العنوان : عندي عليك أنك تركت محبتك الأولي 
بتاريخ : 15 / 03 / 1989


----------



## egyptchristian (13 مايو 2007)

*215- الأكاليل 05 / 04 / 1989*

العنوان : الأكــالــيــل 
بتاريخ : 05 / 04 / 1989


----------



## egyptchristian (13 مايو 2007)

*216- تركت محبتك الأولي 22 / 03 / 1989*

العنوان : تركت محبتك الأولي 
بتاريخ : 22 / 03 / 1989


----------



## egyptchristian (13 مايو 2007)

*217- من له أذنان للسمع فليسمع 29 / 03 / 1989*

العنوان : من له أذنان للسمع فليسمع 
بتاريخ : 29 / 03 / 1989


----------



## egyptchristian (13 مايو 2007)

*218- التسيب 12 / 04 / 1989*

العنوان : الـــتـــســيـــب
بتاريخ : 12 / 04 / 1989


----------



## egyptchristian (13 مايو 2007)

*219- ضعف الطبيعة البشرية 19 / 04 / 1989*

العنوان : ضعف الطبيعة البشرية 
بتاريخ : 19 / 04 / 1989


----------



## egyptchristian (13 مايو 2007)

*220- القيامة 10 / 05 / 1989*

العنوان : الــقــيـــــامــة 
بتاريخ : 10 / 05 / 1989


----------



## egyptchristian (14 مايو 2007)

*221- نهاية أمر خير من بدايته 17 / 05 / 1989*

العنوان : نهاية أمر خير من بدايته 
بتاريخ : 17 / 05 / 1989


----------



## egyptchristian (14 مايو 2007)

*222- طريق تبدو مستقيمة 24 / 05 / 1989*

العنوان : طريق تبدو مستقيمة 
بتاريخ : 24 / 05 / 1989


----------



## egyptchristian (14 مايو 2007)

*223- لكل أمر تحت السماء وقت 31 / 05 / 1989*

العنوان : لكل أمر تحت السماء وقت 
بتاريخ : 31 / 05 / 1989


----------



## egyptchristian (14 مايو 2007)

*224- النجاح 07 / 06 / 1989*

العنوان : الــنــجـــــاح
بتاريخ : 07 / 06 / 1989


----------



## egyptchristian (14 مايو 2007)

*225- الخدمة 28 / 06 / 1989*

العنوان : الـــخــــدمـــــة 
بتاريخ : 28 / 06 / 1989


----------



## egyptchristian (14 مايو 2007)

*226- الشر في سوء الإستخدام 05 / 07 / 1989*

العنوان : الشر في سوء الإستخدام
بتاريخ : 05 / 07 / 1989


----------



## egyptchristian (14 مايو 2007)

*227- الشرسبب سوء الفهم 12 / 07 / 1989*

العنوان : الشرسبب سوء الفهم 
بتاريخ : 12 / 07 / 1989


----------



## egyptchristian (14 مايو 2007)

*228- من هو الله بالنسبة إليك ؟ 19 / 07 / 1989*

العنوان : من هو الله بالنسبة إليك ؟
بتاريخ : 19 / 07 / 1989


----------



## egyptchristian (14 مايو 2007)

*229- مشكلة تعريفات في الكلام مع الله 26 / 07 / 1989*

العنوان : مشكلة تعريفات في الكلام مع الله
بتاريخ : 26 / 07 / 1989


----------



## egyptchristian (14 مايو 2007)

*230- الإختبار 02 / 08 / 1989*

العنوان : الإخـــتـــبـــار
بتاريخ : 02 / 08 / 1989


----------



## egyptchristian (14 مايو 2007)

*231- القوة في المسيحية 09 / 08 / 1989*

العنوان : القوة في المسيحية 
بتاريخ : 09 / 08 / 1989


----------



## egyptchristian (14 مايو 2007)

*232- علاقتك مع الله 16 / 08 / 1989*

العنوان : علاقتك مع الله 
بتاريخ : 16 / 08 / 1989


----------



## egyptchristian (15 مايو 2007)

*233- تعليق البابا علي الرحلة لبلاد المهجر 13 / 12 / 1989*

العنوان : تعليق البابا علي الرحلة لبلاد المهجر 
بتاريخ : 13 / 12 / 1989


----------



## egyptchristian (15 مايو 2007)

*234- النظرة البيضاء و السوداء 20 / 12 / 1989*

العنوان : النظرة البيضاء و السوداء 
بتاريخ : 20 / 12 / 1989


----------



## egyptchristian (15 مايو 2007)

*235- القلب و أهميته في الحياة الروحية 27 / 12 / 1989*

العنوان : القلب و أهميته في الحياة الروحية 
بتاريخ : 27 / 12 / 1989


----------



## egyptchristian (15 مايو 2007)

*236- إن أهملنا خلاصاً هذا مقداره 03 / 01 / 1990*

العنوان : إن أهملنا خلاصاً هذا مقداره
بتاريخ : 03 / 01 / 1990


----------



## egyptchristian (15 مايو 2007)

*237- مسحني لأبشر المساكين 17 / 01 / 1990*

العنوان : مسحني لأبشر المساكين
بتاريخ : 17 / 01 / 1990


----------



## egyptchristian (15 مايو 2007)

*238- أبواب دخلها المسيح لأجلنا 24 / 01 / 1990*

العنوان : أبواب دخلها المسيح لأجلنا
بتاريخ : 24 / 01 / 1990


----------



## egyptchristian (15 مايو 2007)

*239- الله هو الأول 31 / 01 / 1990*

العنوان : الله هـــو الأول 
بتاريخ : 31 / 01 / 1990


----------



## egyptchristian (15 مايو 2007)

*240- الهروب من الله 07 / 02 / 1990*

العنوان : الهروب من الله 
بتاريخ : 07 / 02 / 1990


----------



## egyptchristian (15 مايو 2007)

*241- القوة الحقيقية في المسيحة 14 / 02 / 1990*

العنوان : القوة الحقيقية في المسيحة 
بتاريخ : 14 / 02 / 1990


----------



## egyptchristian (15 مايو 2007)

*242- التجارب و الضيقات 28 / 02 / 1990*

العنوان : التجارب و الضيقات 
بتاريخ : 28 / 02 / 1990


----------



## egyptchristian (15 مايو 2007)

*243- آداب الحضور إلي الكنيسة 07 / 03 / 1990*

العنوان : آداب الحضور إلي الكنيسة 
بتاريخ : 07 / 03 / 1990


----------



## egyptchristian (15 مايو 2007)

*244- المسؤلية 14 / 03 / 1990*

العنوان : الـمـســـــؤلـيـة 
بتاريخ : 14 / 03 / 1990


----------



## egyptchristian (15 مايو 2007)

*245- حياة الإنتصار 21 / 03 / 1990*

العنوان : حـيـاة الإنـتـصـار 
بتاريخ : 21 / 03 / 1990


----------



## gerges_ps2 (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

لوسمحت انا نفسى انزل عظات البابا من سنة 1980الى 1990 مفيش حاجة ردية تنزل


----------



## gerges_ps2 (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

لو سمحت انا عايز عظات البابا من سنة 1980 الى 1990 لانها مبتنزلش  شكرا على المجهود


----------



## gerges_ps2 (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

لو سمحت مفيش حاجة ردية تنزل يا اخى oesi_no  ارجو الاهتمام
ربنا معك


----------



## egyptchristian (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*



gerges_ps2 قال:


> لوسمحت انا نفسى انزل عظات البابا من سنة 1980الى 1990 مفيش حاجة ردية تنزل



أشكرك اخي الحبيب جرجس على اهتمامك. هذه هى طريقة التنزيل:-
1- اضغط على لنك العظة المطلوبة ستفتح لك الأتي






2- اضغط على Download ستفتح لك الأتي





3- اضغط على Save و حدد المكان المناسب على الهارد ديسك لوضع العظة به. وسوف يبدأ التنزيل في الحال كالأتي 





4- فك ضغط الملف ببرنامج winzip 

5- شغل العظة وادعيلي :new6: 

ربنا معك ويبارك حياتك.


----------



## ginajoojoo (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

*ربنا يباركك  بجد على تعبك واهتمامك انك لسة مستمر فى رفع الوعظات 
يمكن انا مابحملش كتير منها نظرا لظروف مذاكرتى عشان الامتحانات ياريت تصلى من اجلى كتيييير
لكن عجبتنى اوى انهارده اداب الحضور للكنيسة واللى الكتير منا يتناساها
ربنا يعوضك خير ...صلى من اجلى
​*


----------



## egyptchristian (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*



ginajoojoo قال:


> *ربنا يباركك بجد على تعبك واهتمامك انك لسة مستمر فى رفع الوعظات ​*
> 
> 
> *يمكن انا مابحملش كتير منها نظرا لظروف مذاكرتى عشان الامتحانات ياريت تصلى من اجلى كتيييير*
> ...



اهلاً أهلاً اهلاً اختي الغالية... ياترى عمله اية في المذكرة ... متخافيش خالص ... ربنا هيكون معاكي ...وان شاء الله هتنجحي باعلى التقديرات...ومتنسيش وعود ربنا ...

*"أَنَا مَعَكُمْ كُلَّ الأَيَّامِ إِلَى انْقِضَاءِ الدَّهْرِ (Mat 28:20)"

"اسْأَلُوا تُعْطَوْا. اطْلُبُوا تَجِدُوا. اقْرَعُوا يُفْتَحْ لَكُمْ. (Mat 7:7)" *

بس أطلبي من ربنا بإيمان فيكون لك ما طلبتي. لما احنا بنفكر في الامتحانات بقدرتنا بنخاف لكن لما نفكر فيها بقدرة ربنا منخفيش ابداً. 
ومتخافيش... كل المنتدى بيصلي ليكي انت وجورج وكل اللي عنده امتحانات... هنا ->
أرجوكم صلوا من أجل كل من لديه أمتحانات 

*"كن مطمئن جداً جداً
  ولا تفكر في الأمر كثيراً
     بل دع الأمر لمن بيده الأمر "  البابا كيرلس السادس*


----------



## egyptchristian (15 مايو 2007)

*246- فضيلة التشجيع 28 / 03 / 1990*

العنوان : فـضـيـلـة الـتـشـجـيـع 
بتاريخ : 28 / 03 / 1990


----------



## egyptchristian (15 مايو 2007)

*247- الرب قدس الموت بموته 04 / 04 / 1990*

العنوان : الرب قدس الموت بموته 
بتاريخ : 04 / 04 / 1990


----------



## egyptchristian (15 مايو 2007)

*248- الفرح بالرب 25 / 04 / 1990*

العنوان : الـفـرح بـالـــرب 
بتاريخ : 25 / 04 / 1990


----------



## egyptchristian (15 مايو 2007)

*249- لكي نتذكر 02 / 05 / 1990*

العنوان : لكي نـتـــذكـــر 
بتاريخ : 02 / 05 / 1990


----------



## egyptchristian (15 مايو 2007)

*250- المسيح مع تلاميذه 09 / 05 / 1990*

العنوان : المسيح مع تلاميذه 
بتاريخ : 09 / 05 / 1990


----------



## egyptchristian (15 مايو 2007)

*251- النجاح 16 / 05 / 1990*

العنوان : الــنــجـــــاح 
بتاريخ : 16 / 05 / 1990


----------



## ginajoojoo (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

ميرسى جدااااااا على كلماتك الرقيقة المشجعة
ميرسى كمان كتييير جدا على اختيارك للوعظات المناسبة


> العنوان : الــنــجـــــاح
> بتاريخ : 16 / 05 / 1990
> العنوان : فـضـيـلـة الـتـشـجـيـع
> بتاريخ : 28 / 03 / 1990
> ...


ربنا يكافأك على تعبك وتشجيعك لاخواتك


----------



## oesi no (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*



gerges_ps2 قال:


> لو سمحت مفيش حاجة ردية تنزل يا اخى oesi_no ارجو الاهتمام
> ربنا معك


اسف على التاخير 
شرح الطريقة بالنسبه للوعظات المرفوعه على الموقع copticnet 
بتحتاج اسم وباص ورد 
الاسم www.copticnet.com
الباص ورد copticnet 
واذا كنت تقصد الموقع المرفوع عليه اغلب العظات الموجودة فى المكتبه 
فقد تم شرحه فى الصفحة السابقة 
وبجد  مجهود اكتر من رائع 
سلام ونعمه


----------



## egyptchristian (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*



ginajoojoo قال:


> ميرسى جدااااااا على كلماتك الرقيقة المشجعة
> ميرسى كمان كتييير جدا على اختيارك للوعظات المناسبة
> 
> ربنا يكافأك على تعبك وتشجيعك لاخواتك


 
أشكرك أختي الغالية على كلماتك المشجعة. ونشكر ربنا أن الوعظات عجبتك.


----------



## egyptchristian (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*



oesi_no قال:


> اسف على التاخير
> شرح الطريقة بالنسبه للوعظات المرفوعه على الموقع copticnet
> بتحتاج اسم وباص ورد
> الاسم www.copticnet.com
> ...


 
أشكرك يا جورج على تعب محبتك. ربنا يعوضك وينجحك باعلى التقديرات لانك انسان محب وتستاهل كل خير.


----------



## egyptchristian (18 مايو 2007)

*252- الضياع داخل المجال الديني 23 / 05 / 1990*

العنوان : الضياع داخل المجال الديني 
بتاريخ : 23 / 05 / 1990


----------



## egyptchristian (18 مايو 2007)

*253- الروح القدس 30 / 05 / 1990*

العنوان : الـــروح الـقـــدس
بتاريخ : 30 / 05 / 1990


----------



## egyptchristian (18 مايو 2007)

*254- انطفاء الروح 06 / 06 / 1990*

العنوان : انـطـفـاء الـروح
بتاريخ : 06 / 06 / 1990


----------



## egyptchristian (18 مايو 2007)

*255- الضعف و الضعفاء 13 / 06 / 1990*

العنوان : الضعف و الضعفاء
بتاريخ : 13 / 06 / 1990


----------



## egyptchristian (18 مايو 2007)

*256- أحيانا تكون السرعة حكمة 20 / 06 / 1990*

العنوان : أحيانا تكون السرعة حكمة
بتاريخ : 20 / 06 / 1990


----------



## egyptchristian (18 مايو 2007)

*257- المحبة الضارة 27 / 06 / 1990*

العنوان : الـمـحـبـة الـضـارة
بتاريخ : 27 / 06 / 1990


----------



## egyptchristian (18 مايو 2007)

*258- مقاييس و مفاهيم الحياة الروحية 04 / 07 / 1990*

العنوان : مقاييس و مفاهيم الحياة الروحية
بتاريخ : 04 / 07 / 1990
​


----------



## egyptchristian (18 مايو 2007)

*259- الأباء الرسل 11 / 07 / 1990*

العنوان : الأبـاء الـرسـل
بتاريخ : 11 / 07 / 1990


----------



## egyptchristian (18 مايو 2007)

*260- الروح و الحرف 18 / 07 / 1990*

العنوان : الـروح و الـحـرف
بتاريخ : 18 / 07 / 1990
​


----------



## egyptchristian (18 مايو 2007)

*261- رابح النفوس الحكيم 25 / 07 / 1990*

العنوان : رابح النفوس الحكيم
بتاريخ : 25 / 07 / 1990


----------



## egyptchristian (18 مايو 2007)

*262- الوقت في حياتنا 01 / 08 / 1990*

العنوان : الوقت في حياتنا
بتاريخ : 01 / 08 / 1990


----------



## egyptchristian (18 مايو 2007)

*263- الحياة الثابتة في الله 08 / 08 / 1990*

العنوان : الحياة الثابتة في الله
بتاريخ : 08 / 08 / 1990


----------



## egyptchristian (18 مايو 2007)

*264- الشك 15 / 08 / 1990*

العنوان : الـــــشـــــــك
بتاريخ : 15 / 08 / 1990


----------



## egyptchristian (18 مايو 2007)

*265- فضائل العذراء 22 / 08 / 1990*

العنوان : فـضـائـل الـــعـــذراء
بتاريخ : 22 / 08 / 1990


----------



## egyptchristian (18 مايو 2007)

*266- التساهل مع الخطية 29 / 08 / 1990*

العنوان : التساهل مع الخطية
بتاريخ : 29 / 08 / 1990


----------



## egyptchristian (18 مايو 2007)

*267- الشخصية المتكاملة 05 / 09 / 1990*

العنوان : الشخصية المتكاملة
بتاريخ : 05 / 09 / 1990


----------



## egyptchristian (18 مايو 2007)

*268- كيف تنتصر روحيا 12 / 09 / 1990*

العنوان : كيف تنتصر روحيا
بتاريخ : 12 / 09 / 1990


----------



## egyptchristian (18 مايو 2007)

*269- الهروب من الله 19 / 09 / 1990*

العنوان : الـهـــروب من الله
بتاريخ : 19 / 09 / 1990


----------



## egyptchristian (18 مايو 2007)

*270- أهمية القلب 26 / 09 / 1990*

العنوان : أهـمـيـة الـقـلـب
بتاريخ : 26 / 09 / 1990


----------



## egyptchristian (18 مايو 2007)

*271- الإرادة أو العزيمة 03 / 10 / 1990*

العنوان : الإرادة أو العزيمة
بتاريخ : 03 / 10 / 1990


----------



## egyptchristian (18 مايو 2007)

*272- توجيه الطاقات 10 / 10 / 1990*

العنوان : تـوجـيـه الـطـاقـات
بتاريخ : 10 / 10 / 1990


----------



## egyptchristian (18 مايو 2007)

*273- ما هي الحياة 17 / 10 / 1990*

العنوان : مــا هــي الـحـيـاة
بتاريخ : 17 / 10 / 1990


----------



## egyptchristian (18 مايو 2007)

*274- عنصر الفهم في العبادة 24 / 10 / 1990*

العنوان : عنصر الفهم في العبادة
بتاريخ : 24 / 10 / 1990


----------



## egyptchristian (18 مايو 2007)

*275- الفهم في القداسات 31 / 10 / 1990*

العنوان : الفهم في القداسات
بتاريخ : 31 / 10 / 1990


----------



## egyptchristian (18 مايو 2007)

*276- الملكوت 07 / 11 / 1990*

العنوان : الـــمـــلـــكـــوت
بتاريخ : 07 / 11 / 1990


----------



## egyptchristian (18 مايو 2007)

*277- تفضل غيرك على نفسك 14 / 11 / 1990*

العنوان : تفضل غيرك على نفسك
بتاريخ : 14 / 11 / 1990


----------



## egyptchristian (18 مايو 2007)

*278- تعليق البابا على الرحلة لألمانيا 28 / 11 / 1990*

العنوان : تعليق البابا على الرحلة لألمانيا
بتاريخ : 28 / 11 / 1990


----------



## egyptchristian (18 مايو 2007)

*279- شخصية ملكي صادق 05 / 12 / 1990*

العنوان : شخصية ملكي صادق
بتاريخ : 05 / 12 / 1990


----------



## egyptchristian (18 مايو 2007)

*280- الكتاب المقدس وتحديات العصر 12 / 12 / 1990*

العنوان : الكتاب المقدس وتحديات العصر
بتاريخ : 12 / 12 / 1990


----------



## egyptchristian (18 مايو 2007)

*281- المسيح جاء لخاصته 19 / 12 / 1990*

العنوان : المسيح جاء لخاصته
بتاريخ : 19 / 12 / 1990


----------



## egyptchristian (18 مايو 2007)

*282- البركة في بدء العام الجديد 26 / 12 / 1990*

العنوان : البركة في بدء العام الجديد
بتاريخ : 26 / 12 / 1990


----------



## egyptchristian (18 مايو 2007)

*283- شخصيات الميلاد 02 / 01 / 1991*

العنوان : شـخـصـيـات الـمـيـلاد
بتاريخ : 02 / 01 / 1991


----------



## egyptchristian (18 مايو 2007)

*284- ها أنا أبشركم 09 / 01 / 1991*

العنوان : هـا أنـا أبـشـركـم
بتاريخ : 09 / 01 / 1991


----------



## egyptchristian (18 مايو 2007)

*285- الهدف و الوسيلة 13 / 03 / 1991*

العنوان : الهدف و الوسيلة
بتاريخ : 13 / 03 / 1991


----------



## egyptchristian (18 مايو 2007)

*286- أخطاء الكلام 20 / 03 / 1991*

العنوان : أخـطـــاء الـــكلام
بتاريخ : 20 / 03 / 1991


----------



## egyptchristian (18 مايو 2007)

*287- طاقات الإنسان 27 / 03 / 1991*

العنوان : طـــاقـــات الإنـــســـــان
بتاريخ : 27 / 03 / 1991


----------



## egyptchristian (18 مايو 2007)

*288- العقل 17 / 04 / 1991*

العنوان : الـــــعـــــقـــــل
بتاريخ : 17 / 04 / 1991


----------



## egyptchristian (18 مايو 2007)

*289- الشركة مع الله 24 / 04 / 1991*

العنوان : الــشـــركة مع الله
بتاريخ : 24 / 04 / 1991


----------



## egyptchristian (18 مايو 2007)

*290- الإتضاع و المواهب و العطايا 01 / 05 / 1991*

العنوان : الإتضاع و المواهب و العطايا
بتاريخ : 01 / 05 / 1991


----------



## egyptchristian (18 مايو 2007)

*291- التواضع في العقيدة و الطقوس 08 / 05 / 1991*

العنوان : التواضع في العقيدة و الطقوس
بتاريخ : 08 / 05 / 1991


----------



## egyptchristian (18 مايو 2007)

*292- عيد الصعود 15 / 05 / 1991*

العنوان : عـــيـــد الـصـعـود
بتاريخ : 15 / 05 / 1991


----------



## egyptchristian (19 مايو 2007)

*293- عمل الروح القدس و عملنا معه 22 / 05 / 1991*

العنوان : عمل الروح القدس و عملنا معه
بتاريخ : 22 / 05 / 1991


----------



## egyptchristian (19 مايو 2007)

*294- الخطايا الأمهات 29 / 05 / 1991*

العنوان : الخطايا الأمهات
بتاريخ : 29 / 05 / 1991


----------



## egyptchristian (19 مايو 2007)

*295- أتحبني 05 / 06 / 1991*

العنوان : أتـــحـــبـــنـــي
بتاريخ : 05 / 06 / 1991


----------



## egyptchristian (19 مايو 2007)

*296- التأمل في السماء 12 / 06 / 1991*

العنوان : التأمل في السماء
بتاريخ : 12 / 06 / 1991


----------



## egyptchristian (19 مايو 2007)

*297- الملائكة 19 / 06 / 1991*

العنوان : الـــمــــــلائـكة
بتاريخ : 19 / 06 / 1991


----------



## egyptchristian (19 مايو 2007)

*298- عناية الله و حفظه 26 / 06 / 1991*

العنوان : عناية الله و حفظه
بتاريخ : 26 / 06 / 1991


----------



## egyptchristian (20 مايو 2007)

*299- الله و الإنسان بين الحرية والخلاص 03 / 07 / 1991*

العنوان : الله و الإنسان بين الحرية والخلاص
بتاريخ : 03 / 07 / 1991


----------



## egyptchristian (20 مايو 2007)

*300- الأباء الرسل القديسين 10 / 07 / 1991*

العنوان : الأباء الرسل القديسين
بتاريخ : 10 / 07 / 1991


----------



## egyptchristian (20 مايو 2007)

*301- الثبات في الله 17 / 07 / 1991*

العنوان : الـثـبـات في الله
بتاريخ : 17 / 07 / 1991


----------



## egyptchristian (20 مايو 2007)

*302- العمق في الحياة 24 / 07 / 1991*

العنوان : العمق في الحياة
بتاريخ : 24 / 07 / 1991


----------



## egyptchristian (20 مايو 2007)

*303- من يغلب 31 / 07 / 1991*

العنوان : مـــن يـــغـــلـــب
بتاريخ : 31 / 07 / 1991


----------



## egyptchristian (20 مايو 2007)

*304- الإنسان الناجح 07 / 08 / 1991*

العنوان : الإنــســـان الـنـاجـــح
بتاريخ : 07 / 08 / 1991
​


----------



## egyptchristian (20 مايو 2007)

*305- القوة في الحياة الروحية 14 / 08 / 1991*

العنوان : القوة في الحياة الروحية
بتاريخ : 14 / 08 / 1991


----------



## egyptchristian (20 مايو 2007)

*306- مؤتمر حبيب جرجس الرسالة في الحياة 21 / 08 / 1991*

العنوان : مؤتمر حبيب جرجس الرسالة في الحياة
بتاريخ : 21 / 08 / 1991


----------



## egyptchristian (20 مايو 2007)

*307- كلمة بطريرك روسيا الصمود 02 / 10 / 1991*

العنوان : كلمة بطريرك روسيا الصمود
بتاريخ : 02 / 10 / 1991


----------



## egyptchristian (20 مايو 2007)

*308- التأمل في الحياة الروحية 09 / 10 / 1991*

العنوان : التأمل في الحياة الروحية
بتاريخ : 09 / 10 / 1991


----------



## egyptchristian (20 مايو 2007)

*309- الفضيلة جـ1 16 / 10 / 1991*

العنوان : الـــفـــضـــيـــلـــة جـ1
بتاريخ : 16 / 10 / 1991


----------



## egyptchristian (20 مايو 2007)

*310- الفضيلة جـ2 23 / 10 / 1991*

العنوان : الـــفـــضـــيـــلـــة جـ2
بتاريخ : 23 / 10 / 1991


----------



## egyptchristian (20 مايو 2007)

*311- الفضيلة جـ3 30 / 10 / 1991*

العنوان : الـــفـــضـــيـــلـــة جـ3
بتاريخ : 30 / 10 / 1991


----------



## egyptchristian (20 مايو 2007)

*312- محاسبة النفس 06 / 11 / 1991*

العنوان : مـحـاسـبـة الـنـفـس
بتاريخ : 06 / 11 / 1991


----------



## egyptchristian (20 مايو 2007)

*313- التداريب الروحية 13 / 11 / 1991*

العنوان : التداريب الروحية
بتاريخ : 13 / 11 / 1991


----------



## egyptchristian (20 مايو 2007)

*314- الفكر 20 / 11 / 1991*

العنوان : الــــفــــكــــر
بتاريخ : 20 / 11 / 1991


----------



## egyptchristian (20 مايو 2007)

*315- نوعية الاستجابة و رد الفعل 27 / 11 / 1991*

العنوان : نوعية الاستجابة و رد الفعل
بتاريخ : 27 / 11 / 1991


----------



## egyptchristian (20 مايو 2007)

*316- الكتاب المقدس والرجاء 11 / 12 / 1991*

العنوان : الكتاب المقدس والرجاء
بتاريخ : 11 / 12 / 1991


----------



## egyptchristian (20 مايو 2007)

*317- وصايا ليست لك 18 / 12 / 1991*

العنوان : وصـايـا لـيـسـت لـك
بتاريخ : 18 / 12 / 1991


----------



## egyptchristian (20 مايو 2007)

*318- الخطية 25 / 12 / 1991*

العنوان : الـــخـــطـــيـــة
بتاريخ : 25 / 12 / 1991


----------



## egyptchristian (21 مايو 2007)

*319- في بداية العام الجديد 01 / 01 / 1992*

العنوان : في بداية العام الجديد 
بتاريخ : 01 / 01 / 1992


----------



## egyptchristian (21 مايو 2007)

*320- تأملات في الغطاس 15 / 01 / 1992*

العنوان : تأملات في الغطاس
بتاريخ : 15 / 01 / 1992


----------



## egyptchristian (21 مايو 2007)

*321- كيف نعرف الله جـ1 22 / 01 / 1992*

العنوان : كيف نعرف الله جـ1
بتاريخ : 22 / 01 / 1992


----------



## egyptchristian (21 مايو 2007)

*322- كيف نعرف الله جـ2 29 / 01 / 1992*

العنوان : كيف نعرف الله جـ2
بتاريخ : 29 / 01 / 1992


----------



## egyptchristian (21 مايو 2007)

*323- كيف نعرف الله جـ3 05 / 02 / 1992*

العنوان : كيف نعرف الله جـ3
بتاريخ : 05 / 02 / 1992


----------



## egyptchristian (22 مايو 2007)

*324- خطية القسوة 12 / 02 / 1992*

العنوان : خـطـيـة الـقـسـوة
بتاريخ : 12 / 02 / 1992


----------



## egyptchristian (22 مايو 2007)

*325- يونان النبي 19 / 02 / 1992*

العنوان : يـونـان الـنـبـي
بتاريخ : 19 / 02 / 1992


----------



## egyptchristian (22 مايو 2007)

*326- أنا هو الأول و الآخر 18 / 03 / 1992*

العنوان : أنا هو الأول و الآخر
بتاريخ : 18 / 03 / 1992
​


----------



## egyptchristian (22 مايو 2007)

*327- الوداعة جـ1 25 / 03 / 1992*

العنوان : الـــوداعـــة جـ1
بتاريخ : 25 / 03 / 1992


----------



## egyptchristian (22 مايو 2007)

*328- الوداعة جـ2 01 / 04 / 1992*

العنوان : الـــوداعـــة جـ2
بتاريخ : 01 / 04 / 1992


----------



## egyptchristian (22 مايو 2007)

*329- حتي المسيح كان له مقاومون 08 / 04 / 1992*

العنوان : حتي المسيح كان له مقاومون 
بتاريخ : 08 / 04 / 1992


----------



## egyptchristian (22 مايو 2007)

*330- لك القوة و المجد 15 / 04 / 1992*

العنوان : لك القوة و المجد 
بتاريخ : 15 / 04 / 1992


----------



## egyptchristian (22 مايو 2007)

*331- الأربعين يوماً بعد القيامة 29 / 04 / 1992*

العنوان : الأربعين يوماً بعد القيامة
بتاريخ : 29 / 04 / 1992


----------



## egyptchristian (22 مايو 2007)

*332- الفرح بالرب بمناسبة أفراح القيامة 06 / 05 / 1992*

العنوان : الفرح بالرب بمناسبة أفراح القيامة
بتاريخ : 06 / 05 / 1992


----------



## egyptchristian (22 مايو 2007)

*333- المسيح مع تلاميذه 13 / 05 / 1992*

العنوان : المسيح مع تلاميذه 
بتاريخ : 13 / 05 / 1992


----------



## egyptchristian (22 مايو 2007)

*334- المعرفة 20 / 05 / 1992*

العنوان : الـــمـــعـــرفـــة 
بتاريخ : 20 / 05 / 1992


----------



## egyptchristian (22 مايو 2007)

*335- كيف نحب الله 27 / 05 / 1992*

العنوان : كـيـف نـحـب الله 
بتاريخ : 27 / 05 / 1992


----------



## egyptchristian (22 مايو 2007)

*336- المخافة توصل إلي المحبة 03 / 06 / 1992*

العنوان : المخافة توصل إلي المحبة 
بتاريخ : 03 / 06 / 1992


----------



## egyptchristian (22 مايو 2007)

*337- كيف نصل إلي مخافة الله 10 / 06 / 1992*

العنوان : كيف نصل إلي مخافة الله 
بتاريخ : 10 / 06 / 1992


----------



## egyptchristian (22 مايو 2007)

*338- صوم الرسل 17 / 06 / 1992*

العنوان : صـــوم الـــرســـل
بتاريخ : 17 / 06 / 1992


----------



## gerges_ps2 (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

شكرا على تعبك معانا


----------



## gerges_ps2 (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

على فكرا انا عندى عظات البابا من سنة 1978 الى2005 وعايز خدمة منك عشان اسعدك مش عارف انزل العظات على الموكع ازاى ممكن الشرح بس كان نقصنى عظات البابا من 1980الى1990 اشكرك على تعبك لانى نزلتها


----------



## egyptchristian (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

انت تأمر يا غالي


----------



## gerges_ps2 (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

انا نفسى اسعدك فى تنزيل باقى العظات ارجو الرد فى اقرب وقط ربنا معك


----------



## egyptchristian (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*



gerges_ps2 قال:


> على فكرا انا عندى عظات البابا من سنة 1978 الى2005 وعايز خدمة منك عشان اسعدك مش عارف انزل العظات على الموكع ازاى ممكن الشرح بس كان نقصنى عظات البابا من 1980الى1990 اشكرك على تعبك لانى نزلتها




متحرمش منك يا غالي

الأول سجل في الموقع مجاناً (6000MB)
1- الموقع هنا http://www.orbitfiles.com/
2- أضغط على Sign up
3- أدخل اميلك وسوف يرسلون لك اميل بالتفاصيل
لو قبلتك مشكلة قول لي


----------



## egyptchristian (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*



gerges_ps2 قال:


> انا نفسى اسعدك فى تنزيل باقى العظات ارجو الرد فى اقرب وقط ربنا معك


 
ياريت ده فكرة رائعة متحرمش منك ربنا يعوضك...
بس ياريت ننظم الموضوع عشان يبقى مسلسل...
انا عندي اقتراح:
ممكن تعمل موضوعان جديدان واحد للعظات ما قبل 1980 واخر من 2001-2005. واثناء رفعك لهذه العظات... ان شاء الرب وعشنا اكون خلصت رفع العظات من 1980-2000. ثم نطلب من احد المشرفين بضم الثلاث موضوعات في موضوع واحد حتى تكون العظات مسلسلة.
لو لك اقتراح اخر أرجو طرحه. ولو يوجد اقتراحات اخرى لدى اعضاء المنتدى أرجو طرحها. ونختارافضلها.


----------



## egyptchristian (23 مايو 2007)

*339- الخدمة و أثرها الروحي 24 / 06 / 1992*

العنوان : الخدمة و أثرها الروحي 
بتاريخ : 24 / 06 / 1992


----------



## egyptchristian (23 مايو 2007)

*340- شروط الخدمة الناجحة 01 / 07 / 1992*

العنوان : شروط الخدمة الناجحة 
بتاريخ : 01 / 07 / 1992


----------



## egyptchristian (23 مايو 2007)

*341- الجسد 08 / 07 / 1992*

العنوان : الــــجــــســــد
بتاريخ : 08 / 07 / 1992


----------



## egyptchristian (23 مايو 2007)

*342- الحياة ما هي و كيف تكون 15 / 07 / 1992*

العنوان : الحياة ما هي و كيف تكون 
بتاريخ : 15 / 07 / 1992


----------



## egyptchristian (23 مايو 2007)

*343- الأفكار 22 / 07 / 1992*

العنوان : الأفـــــكـــــار 
بتاريخ : 22 / 07 / 1992


----------



## egyptchristian (23 مايو 2007)

*344- المحبة لا تسقط أبداً 29 / 07 / 1992*

العنوان : المحبة لا تسقط أبداً 
بتاريخ : 29 / 07 / 1992


----------



## egyptchristian (23 مايو 2007)

*345- المحبة تحتمل كل شئ 05 / 08 / 1992*

العنوان : المحبة تحتمل كل شئ 
بتاريخ : 05 / 08 / 1992


----------



## egyptchristian (23 مايو 2007)

*346- الحق 12 / 08 / 1992*

العنوان : الـــــــحـــــــق 
بتاريخ : 12 / 08 / 1992


----------



## egyptchristian (23 مايو 2007)

*347- معني القوة في المسيحية 30 / 09 / 1992*

العنوان : معني القوة في المسيحية 
بتاريخ : 30 / 09 / 1992


----------



## egyptchristian (23 مايو 2007)

*348- الشهادة للرب 07 / 10 / 1992*

العنوان : الشـهـادة للـــرب 
بتاريخ : 07 / 10 / 1992


----------



## egyptchristian (23 مايو 2007)

*349- الخوف و السلام القلبي 14 / 10 / 1992*

العنوان : الخوف و السلام القلبي 
بتاريخ : 14 / 10 / 1992


----------



## egyptchristian (23 مايو 2007)

*350- إنذار من الله 21 / 10 / 1992*

العنوان : إنــــــذار من الله 
بتاريخ : 21 / 10 / 1992


----------



## egyptchristian (23 مايو 2007)

*351- تصالحوا مع الله 28 / 10 / 1992*

العنوان : تصالحوا مع الله 
بتاريخ : 28 / 10 / 1992


----------



## egyptchristian (24 مايو 2007)

*352- الثمر 04 / 11 / 1992*

العنوان : الـــثـــمـــــر 
بتاريخ : 04 / 11 / 1992


----------



## egyptchristian (24 مايو 2007)

*353- ما لم تره عين و ما لم تسمع به أذن 11 / 11 / 1992*

العنوان : ما لم تره عين و ما لم تسمع به أذن 
بتاريخ : 11 / 11 / 1992


----------



## egyptchristian (24 مايو 2007)

*354- العثرات 18 / 11 / 1992*

العنوان : الـــعـــثــــــرات 
بتاريخ : 18 / 11 / 1992


----------



## egyptchristian (24 مايو 2007)

*355- إن لم ترجعوا و تصيروا مثل الأطفال 25 / 11 / 1992*

العنوان : إن لم ترجعوا و تصيروا مثل الأطفال 
بتاريخ : 25 / 11 / 1992


----------



## egyptchristian (24 مايو 2007)

*356- البر من الداخل 02 / 12 / 1992*

العنوان : البر من الداخل 
بتاريخ : 02 / 12 / 1992


----------



## egyptchristian (24 مايو 2007)

*357- عوائق و ليست موانع 09 / 12 / 1992*

العنوان : عوائق و ليست موانع 
بتاريخ : 09 / 12 / 1992


----------



## egyptchristian (24 مايو 2007)

*358- الكتاب المقدس 16 / 12 / 1992*

العنوان : الكتاب الـمـقـدس 
بتاريخ : 16 / 12 / 1992
​


----------



## egyptchristian (24 مايو 2007)

*359- قدوس الله جـ1 23 / 12 / 1992*

العنوان : قـــــدوس الله جـ1 
بتاريخ : 23 / 12 / 1992


----------



## egyptchristian (24 مايو 2007)

*360- قدوس الله جـ2 30 / 12 / 1992*

العنوان : قـــــدوس الله جـ2 
بتاريخ : 30 / 12 / 1992


----------



## egyptchristian (24 مايو 2007)

*361- الصلاة و عناصرها 20 / 01 / 1993*

العنوان : الصلاة و عناصرها 
بتاريخ : 20 / 01 / 1993


----------



## egyptchristian (24 مايو 2007)

*362- المحبة لا تحسد 27 / 01 / 1993*

العنوان : المحبة لا تحسد 
بتاريخ : 27 / 01 / 1993


----------



## egyptchristian (24 مايو 2007)

*363- مقاييس الفضيلة 03 / 02 / 1993*

العنوان : مقاييس الفضيلة 
بتاريخ : 03 / 02 / 1993


----------



## egyptchristian (24 مايو 2007)

*364- لم تقاوموا بعد حتي الدم 17 / 02 / 1993*

العنوان : لم تقاوموا بعد حتي الدم 
بتاريخ : 17 / 02 / 1993


----------



## egyptchristian (24 مايو 2007)

*365- الصوم و التوبة 24 / 02 / 1993*

العنوان : الصوم و التوبة 
بتاريخ : 24 / 02 / 1993


----------



## egyptchristian (24 مايو 2007)

*366- تجربة جناح الهيكل 10 / 03 / 1993*

العنوان : تجربة جناح الهيكل 
بتاريخ : 10 / 03 / 1993
​


----------



## egyptchristian (24 مايو 2007)

*367- طقوس الأيام الأخيرة من الصوم الكبير 31 / 03 / 1993*

العنوان : طقوس الأيام الأخيرة من الصوم الكبير 
بتاريخ : 31 / 03 / 1993


----------



## egyptchristian (24 مايو 2007)

*368- روحانية الخمسين يوماً 21 / 04 / 1993*

العنوان : روحانية الخمسين يوماً 
بتاريخ : 21 / 04 / 1993


----------



## egyptchristian (27 مايو 2007)

*369- عتاب الله لأحبائه 28 / 04 / 1993*

العنوان : عتاب الله لأحبائه 
بتاريخ : 28 / 04 / 1993


----------



## egyptchristian (27 مايو 2007)

*370- الله و الإنسان 05 / 05 / 1993*

العنوان : الله و الإنسان 
بتاريخ : 05 / 05 / 1993


----------



## egyptchristian (27 مايو 2007)

*371- الغلطة الكبري في الحياة 12 / 05 / 1993*

العنوان : الغلطة الكبري في الحياة 
بتاريخ : 12 / 05 / 1993


----------



## egyptchristian (27 مايو 2007)

*372- الطموح 19 / 05 / 1993*

العنوان : الـــطـــمـــــوح 
بتاريخ : 19 / 05 / 1993


----------



## egyptchristian (27 مايو 2007)

*373- مفهوم الراحة و التعب 26 / 05 / 1993*

العنوان : مفهوم الراحة و التعب 
بتاريخ : 26 / 05 / 1993


----------



## ginajoojoo (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

*انا متابعة موضوعك على طول 
بصراحة مجهود فوق الرائع
بس استنى عليا بعد الامتحانات وانا مش هاسيبلك عظة الا وانا منزلاها عندى على الجهاز
ياريت تذكرنى دايما فى صلاتك..انا لسة هابتدى امتحانات 6_13
وربنا مع كل اللى بيمتحنو​*


----------



## egyptchristian (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*



ginajoojoo قال:


> *انا متابعة موضوعك على طول ​*
> 
> *بصراحة مجهود فوق الرائع*
> *بس استنى عليا بعد الامتحانات وانا مش هاسيبلك عظة الا وانا منزلاها عندى على الجهاز*
> ...


 
اهلاً...اهلاً...اهلاً بأختي الغالية واول من قابلتهم في المنتدى. متحرمش خالص من كلامك الحلو. 
ومتخفيش ربنا هيكون معكي في أمتحاناتك بشفاعة كل القديسين. بس اطلبي انت من ربنا النجاح والتفوق بايمان ويكون ليكي. الطريقة دي مضمونة 100% وعن تجربة. على فكرة حلو اوي التوقيع بتاع ألأمتحانات دة.


----------



## egyptchristian (28 مايو 2007)

*374- مفهوم العثرة 09 / 06 / 1993*

العنوان : مـفـهـوم الـعـثـرة 
بتاريخ : 09 / 06 / 1993


----------



## egyptchristian (28 مايو 2007)

*375- مفهوم القوة 16 / 06 / 1993*

العنوان : مـفـهـوم الـقـوة 
بتاريخ : 16 / 06 / 1993


----------



## egyptchristian (28 مايو 2007)

*376- مفهوم المحبة و الصداقة 23 / 06 / 1993*

العنوان : مفهوم المحبة و الصداقة 
بتاريخ : 23 / 06 / 1993


----------



## egyptchristian (28 مايو 2007)

*377- مفهوم الخطية 30 / 06 / 1993*

العنوان : مـفـهـوم الـخـطـيـة 
بتاريخ : 30 / 06 / 1993


----------



## egyptchristian (28 مايو 2007)

*378- مفهوم الحق و العدل 07 / 07 / 1993*

العنوان : مفهوم الحق و العدل 
بتاريخ : 07 / 07 / 1993


----------



## egyptchristian (28 مايو 2007)

*379- الأباء الرسل 15 / 07 / 1993*

العنوان : الأبـــاء الرســـل 
بتاريخ : 15 / 07 / 1993


----------



## egyptchristian (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

كل عام وجميعكم بخير بمناسبة بدء صيام الرسل


----------



## merola (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

بججججججججججد جامدة جدا انا فية حاجات كتيرة نزلتها


----------



## egyptchristian (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*



merola قال:


> بججججججججججد جامدة جدا انا فية حاجات كتيرة نزلتها


 
نشكر ربنا ان المكتبة عجبتك. واشكرك على ردك الجميل وعلى شعرك عن اللحمة الضاني الطعم :new6:


----------



## egyptchristian (4 يونيو 2007)

*380- مفهوم الحرية 21 / 07 / 1993*

العنوان : مـفـهـوم الـحـريـة 
بتاريخ : 21 / 07 / 1993


----------



## egyptchristian (4 يونيو 2007)

*381- مفهوم الوداعة 28 / 07 / 1993*

العنوان : مـفـهـوم الـوداعـة
بتاريخ : 28 / 07 / 1993


----------



## egyptchristian (4 يونيو 2007)

*382- أما أنا فخير لي 04 / 08 / 1993*

العنوان : أما أنا فخير لي 
بتاريخ : 04 / 08 / 1993


----------



## egyptchristian (4 يونيو 2007)

*383- التجلي 18 / 08 / 1993*

العنوان : الـــتـــجـــــلي 
بتاريخ : 18 / 08 / 1993


----------



## egyptchristian (4 يونيو 2007)

*384- أولاد الله ظاهرون 22 / 09 / 1993*

العنوان : أولاد الله ظاهرون 
بتاريخ : 22 / 09 / 1993


----------



## egyptchristian (4 يونيو 2007)

*385- لوم النفس 29 / 09 / 1993*

العنوان : لـــوم الـنـفـس 
بتاريخ : 29 / 09 / 1993


----------



## egyptchristian (4 يونيو 2007)

*386- أسباب ضعف الحياة الروحية 06 / 10 / 1993*

العنوان : أسباب ضعف الحياة الروحية
بتاريخ : 06 / 10 / 1993


----------



## egyptchristian (4 يونيو 2007)

*387- خطية الذات 13 / 10 / 1993*

العنوان : خـطـيـة الـذات 
بتاريخ : 13 / 10 / 1993


----------



## egyptchristian (4 يونيو 2007)

*388- قديسون من الشباب 20 / 10 / 1993*

العنوان : قديسون من الشباب 
بتاريخ : 20 / 10 / 1993


----------



## egyptchristian (4 يونيو 2007)

*389- علاقة الله مع الإنسان منذ البدء 27 / 10 / 1993*

العنوان : علاقة الله مع الإنسان منذ البدء
بتاريخ : 27 / 10 / 1993


----------



## egyptchristian (4 يونيو 2007)

*390- بين محبة الله و جحود الإنسان 03 / 11 / 1993*

العنوان : بين محبة الله و جحود الإنسان
بتاريخ : 03 / 11 / 1993


----------



## egyptchristian (4 يونيو 2007)

*391- علاقة الله مع الإنسان - المبادرة من الله 17 / 11 / 1993*

العنوان : علاقة الله مع الإنسان - المبادرة من الله 
بتاريخ : 17 / 11 / 1993


----------



## egyptchristian (4 يونيو 2007)

*392- الرب يقاوم المستكبرين 24 / 11 / 1993*

العنوان : الرب يقاوم المستكبرين
بتاريخ : 24 / 11 / 1993


----------



## egyptchristian (4 يونيو 2007)

*393- الغيرة التي هي ليست حسب المعرفة 01 / 12 / 1993*

العنوان : الغيرة التي هي ليست حسب المعرفة
بتاريخ : 01 / 12 / 1993


----------



## egyptchristian (4 يونيو 2007)

*394- يعقوب أب الآباء 08 / 12 / 1993*

العنوان : يعقوب أب الآباء 
بتاريخ : 08 / 12 / 1993


----------



## egyptchristian (4 يونيو 2007)

*395- الكتاب المقدس 15 / 12 / 1993*

العنوان : الكـتـاب الـمـقـدس
بتاريخ : 15 / 12 / 1993


----------



## egyptchristian (4 يونيو 2007)

*396- يوسف الصديق 22 / 12 / 1993*

العنوان : يـوسـف الـصـديـق 
بتاريخ : 22 / 12 / 1993


----------



## egyptchristian (4 يونيو 2007)

*397- النمو الروحي 29 / 12 / 1993*

العنوان : الـنـمـو الـروحـي 
بتاريخ : 29 / 12 / 1993


----------



## الشماس الصغير (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

اتمني ان يضاف عظة حوار مع الله لقداسة البابا المعظم الانبا شنوده الثالث لاني اريده بشده واتمني ان ترسل الي علي العوان البريدي kingpokar_2010@yahoo.com والرب يعوض تعب محبتكم لنا وشكرا علي ما تقدموه من خدمات


----------



## egyptchristian (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*



الشماس الصغير قال:


> اتمني ان يضاف عظة حوار مع الله لقداسة البابا المعظم الانبا شنوده الثالث لاني اريده بشده واتمني ان ترسل الي علي العوان البريدي kingpokar_2010@yahoo.com والرب يعوض تعب محبتكم لنا وشكرا علي ما تقدموه من خدمات


 
أشكرك أخي الحبيب على ردك ويشرفني ان تكون اول مشاركاتك في هذا الموضوع وهذا لنك عظة حوار مع الله (http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1124085474). ربنا معاك ويبارك حياتك.


----------



## egyptchristian (4 يونيو 2007)

*398- مسحني لأبشر المساكين 12 / 01 / 1994*

العنوان : مسحني لأبشر المساكين 
بتاريخ : 12 / 01 / 1994


----------



## egyptchristian (4 يونيو 2007)

*399- الخطية لها أولاد و كذلك الفضيلة 02 / 02 / 1994*

العنوان : الخطية لها أولاد و كذلك الفضيلة 
بتاريخ : 02 / 02 / 1994
​


----------



## egyptchristian (4 يونيو 2007)

*400- موستوياتي في الفضيلة 09 / 02 / 1994*

العنوان : موستوياتي في الفضيلة 
بتاريخ : 09 / 02 / 1994


----------



## egyptchristian (4 يونيو 2007)

*401- كيف نواجه المشاكل 16 / 02 / 1994*

العنوان : كيف نواجه المشاكل 
بتاريخ : 16 / 02 / 1994


----------



## egyptchristian (4 يونيو 2007)

*402- تأملات في سفر يونان 23 / 02 / 1994*

العنوان : تأملات في سفر يونان 
بتاريخ : 23 / 02 / 1994


----------



## egyptchristian (4 يونيو 2007)

*403- هكذا الطبيعة البشرية 02 / 03 / 1994*

العنوان : هكذا الطبيعة البشرية
بتاريخ : 02 / 03 / 1994


----------



## egyptchristian (4 يونيو 2007)

*404- داود النبي جـ1 09 / 03 / 1994*

العنوان : داود الـنـبـي جـ1
بتاريخ : 09 / 03 / 1994


----------



## egyptchristian (4 يونيو 2007)

*405- داود النبي جـ2 16 / 03/ 1994*

العنوان : داود الـنـبـي جـ2
بتاريخ : 16 / 03/ 1994


----------



## egyptchristian (4 يونيو 2007)

*406- شاول و يوناثان 06 / 04 / 1994*

العنوان : شاول و يوناثان 
بتاريخ : 06 / 04 / 1994


----------



## egyptchristian (4 يونيو 2007)

*407- إبراهيم أبو الآباء و الأنبياء 13 / 04 / 1994*

العنوان : إبراهيم أبو الآباء و الأنبياء
بتاريخ : 13 / 04 / 1994


----------



## egyptchristian (4 يونيو 2007)

*408- الذبائح و أسبوع الآلام 20 / 04 / 1994*

العنوان : الذبائح و أسبوع الآلام
بتاريخ : 20 / 04 / 1994


----------



## egyptchristian (4 يونيو 2007)

*409- القيامة 04 / 05 / 1994*

العنوان : الـــقـــيــامـــة
بتاريخ : 04 / 05 / 1994


----------



## egyptchristian (4 يونيو 2007)

*410- من الذي يقود الإنسان 11 / 05 / 1994*

العنوان : من الذي يقود الإنسان
بتاريخ : 11 / 05 / 1994


----------



## egyptchristian (5 يونيو 2007)

*411- البر الذاتي 18 / 05 / 1994*

العنوان : الـبـر الـذاتي 
بتاريخ : 18 / 05 / 1994


----------



## egyptchristian (5 يونيو 2007)

*412- النفس المريحة 25 / 05 / 1994*

العنوان : النفس المريحة 
بتاريخ : 25 / 05 / 1994


----------



## egyptchristian (5 يونيو 2007)

*413- موسي النبي مع شعب متذمر 01 / 06 / 1994*

العنوان : موسي النبي مع شعب متذمر
بتاريخ : 01 / 06 / 1994


----------



## egyptchristian (5 يونيو 2007)

*414- عيد الصعود 08 / 06 / 1994*

العنوان : عـيـد الـصـعـود
بتاريخ : 08 / 06 / 1994


----------



## egyptchristian (5 يونيو 2007)

*415- محبة الله لتلاميذه 15 / 06 / 1994*

العنوان : محبة الله لتلاميذه
بتاريخ : 15 / 06 / 1994


----------



## egyptchristian (5 يونيو 2007)

*416- صوم الرسل - صوم الخدمة 22 / 06 / 1994*

العنوان : صوم الرسل - صوم الخدمة
بتاريخ : 22 / 06 / 1994


----------



## egyptchristian (7 يونيو 2007)

*417- بالروح و الحق و العمل 06 / 07 / 1994*

العنوان : بالروح و الحق و العمل
بتاريخ : 06 / 07 / 1994


----------



## egyptchristian (7 يونيو 2007)

*418- أذكر يا رب إجتماعاتنا 13 / 07 / 1994*

العنوان : أذكر يا رب إجتماعاتنا
بتاريخ : 13 / 07 / 1994


----------



## egyptchristian (7 يونيو 2007)

*419- أبديتك 03 / 08 / 1994*

العنوان : أبـــديـــتـــــك
بتاريخ : 03 / 08 / 1994


----------



## egyptchristian (7 يونيو 2007)

*420- ماذا ينفع الإنسان 10 / 08 / 1994*

العنوان : ماذا ينفع الإنسان
بتاريخ : 10 / 08 / 1994


----------



## egyptchristian (8 يونيو 2007)

*421- آداب التخاطب 31 / 08 / 1994*

العنوان : آداب الـتـخـــاطـــب
بتاريخ : 31 / 08 / 1994


----------



## egyptchristian (8 يونيو 2007)

*422- الوفاء 07 / 09 / 1994*

العنوان : الـــوفـــــــاء
بتاريخ : 07 / 09 / 1994


----------



## egyptchristian (8 يونيو 2007)

*423- رحلة البابا إلي الخارج 19 / 10 / 1994*

العنوان : رحلة البابا إلي الخارج
بتاريخ : 19 / 10 / 1994


----------



## egyptchristian (8 يونيو 2007)

*424- لا تدخلنا في تجربة 26 / 10 / 1994*

العنوان : لا تدخلنا في تجربة
بتاريخ : 26 / 10 / 1994


----------



## egyptchristian (8 يونيو 2007)

*426- عذرا الكاتب و الرجوع من السبي 09 / 11 / 1994*

العنوان : عذرا الكاتب و الرجوع من السبي
بتاريخ : 09 / 11 / 1994


----------



## egyptchristian (8 يونيو 2007)

*427- أرميا النبي 07 / 12 / 1994*

العنوان : أرمـــيـــا الـنـبـي
بتاريخ : 07 / 12 / 1994


----------



## egyptchristian (8 يونيو 2007)

*428- مزامير داود 14 / 12 / 1994*

العنوان : مـزامـــيـر داود
بتاريخ : 14 / 12 / 1994


----------



## egyptchristian (8 يونيو 2007)

*429- تابع مزامير داود 21 / 12 / 1994*

العنوان : تابع مزامير داود
بتاريخ : 21 / 12 / 1994


----------



## egyptchristian (8 يونيو 2007)

*430- مشاعرك في بدء عام جديد 28 / 12 / 1994*

العنوان : مشاعرك في بدء عام جديد
بتاريخ : 28 / 12 / 1994


----------



## egyptchristian (11 يونيو 2007)

*431- الرب معك 11 / 01 / 1995*

العنوان : الـــــرب مـــعـــك
بتاريخ : 11 / 01 / 1995


----------



## egyptchristian (12 يونيو 2007)

*432- الشركة مع الله و الناس 25 / 01 / 1995*

العنوان : الشركة مع الله و الناس
بتاريخ : 25 / 01 / 1995


----------



## egyptchristian (12 يونيو 2007)

*433- حياة داود النبي 01 / 02 / 1995*

العنوان : حياة داود النبي
بتاريخ : 01 / 02 / 1995


----------



## egyptchristian (12 يونيو 2007)

*434- تركت لكم مثالا 22 / 02 / 1995*

العنوان : تـركـت لـكـم مـثـالا
بتاريخ : 22 / 02 / 1995


----------



## egyptchristian (12 يونيو 2007)

*435- قدوة المسيح لنا 01 / 03 / 1995*

العنوان : قدوة المسيح لنا
بتاريخ : 01 / 03 / 1995


----------



## egyptchristian (14 يونيو 2007)

*436- المسيح وتعامله مع الشيطان*

العنوان : المسيح وتعامله مع الشيطان
بتاريخ : 08 / 03 / 1995


----------



## egyptchristian (14 يونيو 2007)

*437- تعامل المسيح مع الشيطان 1*

العنوان : تعامل المسيح مع الشيطان
بتاريخ : 15 / 03 / 1995


----------



## egyptchristian (14 يونيو 2007)

*438- تجربة الملك 22 / 03 / 199*

العنوان : تـجـربـة الـمـلـك
بتاريخ : 22 / 03 / 1995


----------



## egyptchristian (14 يونيو 2007)

*439- التأمل في مزمور إلى متى ي*

العنوان : التأمل في مزمور إلى متى يا رب تنساني
بتاريخ : 29 / 03 / 1995


----------



## egyptchristian (14 يونيو 2007)

*440- أحبهم حتى المنتهى 05 / 04*

العنوان : أحبهم حتى المنتهى
بتاريخ : 05 / 04 / 1995


----------



## romrom (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة الب*

شكراخالص المجهود العظيم دة وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم وانا اشكركم من عمق قلبى لانى استفد شخصيا وعقليا ونفسيا وجسديا ايضا من هذا الموقع الجميل مرة اخرةاشكرم والسلام لجميعكم احبكم كثيرا


----------



## egyptchristian (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة الب*



romrom قال:


> شكراخالص المجهود العظيم دة وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم وانا اشكركم من عمق قلبى لانى استفد شخصيا وعقليا ونفسيا وجسديا ايضا من هذا الموقع الجميل مرة اخرةاشكرم والسلام لجميعكم احبكم كثيرا


 
أشكرك يا romrom على ردك الرائع. ويشرفني أن تكون اول مداخلاتك في هذا الموضوع. انا فرحت خالص انك استفدت من موضوعات منتديات الكنيسة واتمنى لك كل الخير. هنا هتتعرف  على ناس زي العسل وحبوبين زيك. واتمنى أن اقراء مداخلاتك الحلوة في المواضيع المختلفة. مرحباً بك في منتديات الكنيسة  وربنا يفرح قلبك ويبارك في حياتك.


----------



## egyptchristian (15 يونيو 2007)

*441- المسيح جاء يسدد ديوننا 12 / 04 / 1995*

العنوان : المسيح جاء يسدد ديوننا
بتاريخ : 12 / 04 / 1995


----------



## egyptchristian (15 يونيو 2007)

*442- حول القيامة - الملائكة و المسيح 03 / 05 / 199*

العنوان : حول القيامة - الملائكة و المسيح
بتاريخ : 03 / 05 / 1995


----------



## egyptchristian (15 يونيو 2007)

*443- العهد و النذر 10 / 05 / 1995*

العنوان : الـعـهـد و الـنـذر
بتاريخ : 10 / 05 / 1995


----------



## egyptchristian (15 يونيو 2007)

*444- فوائد النسيان في الأرض و الأبدية 17 / 05 / 19*

العنوان : فوائد النسيان في الأرض و الأبدية
بتاريخ : 17 / 05 / 1995


----------



## egyptchristian (15 يونيو 2007)

*445- الطاعة 24 / 05 / 1995*

العنوان : الـــطـــاعـــة
بتاريخ : 24 / 05 / 1995


----------



## egyptchristian (16 يونيو 2007)

*446- ما الذي يحرك الإنسان 31 / 05 / 1995*

العنوان : ما الذي يحرك الإنسان
بتاريخ : 31 / 05 / 1995


----------



## egyptchristian (16 يونيو 2007)

*447- لستما تعلمان من أي روح أنتما 07 / 06 / 1995*

العنوان : لستما تعلمان من أي روح أنتما
بتاريخ : 07 / 06 / 1995


----------



## egyptchristian (16 يونيو 2007)

*448- النتائج و ردود الأفعال 14 / 06 / 1995*

العنوان : النتائج و ردود الأفعال
بتاريخ : 14 / 06 / 1995


----------



## egyptchristian (16 يونيو 2007)

*449- الضوابط 21 / 06 / 1995*

العنوان : الـــضـــوابـــط
بتاريخ : 21 / 06 / 1995


----------



## egyptchristian (16 يونيو 2007)

*450- عيون و لا تبصر 28 / 06 / 1995*

العنوان : عـيـون و لا تـبـصـر
بتاريخ : 28 / 06 / 1995


----------



## egyptchristian (17 يونيو 2007)

*451- توبني يا رب فأتوب 05 / 07 / 1995*

العنوان : توبني يا رب فأتوب
بتاريخ : 05 / 07 / 1995


----------



## egyptchristian (17 يونيو 2007)

*452- أهمية الوقت و العمل فيه 12 / 07 / 1995*

العنوان : أهمية الوقت و العمل فيه
بتاريخ : 12 / 07 / 1995


----------



## egyptchristian (17 يونيو 2007)

*453- الإنسان الداخلي 19 / 07 / 1995*

العنوان : الإنسان الداخلي
بتاريخ : 19 / 07 / 1995


----------



## egyptchristian (17 يونيو 2007)

*454- تحليل الغروب 26 / 07 / 1995*

العنوان : تـحـلـيـل الـغـروب
بتاريخ : 26 / 07 / 1995


----------



## egyptchristian (17 يونيو 2007)

*455- علاقتي بالله 09 / 08 / 1995*

العنوان : عـلاقـتـي بالله
بتاريخ : 09 / 08 / 1995


----------



## egyptchristian (18 يونيو 2007)

*456- الله و الإنسان 11 / 10 / 1995*

العنوان : الله و الإنـسـان
بتاريخ : 11 / 10 / 1995


----------



## egyptchristian (18 يونيو 2007)

*457- محبة من جانب واحد 18 / 10 / 1995*

العنوان : محبة من جانب واحد
بتاريخ : 18 / 10 / 1995


----------



## egyptchristian (18 يونيو 2007)

*458- الذين يهربون من الله 22 / 10 / 1995*

العنوان : الذين يهربون من الله
بتاريخ : 22 / 10 / 1995


----------



## egyptchristian (18 يونيو 2007)

*459- الله الطيب 08 / 11 / 1995*

العنوان : الله الـطـــيـــب
بتاريخ : 08 / 11 / 1995


----------



## egyptchristian (18 يونيو 2007)

*460- الله القدوس 15 / 11 / 1995*

العنوان : الله الـــقـــدوس
بتاريخ : 15 / 11 / 1995


----------



## egyptchristian (19 يونيو 2007)

*461- الله الخالق 22 / 11 / 1995*

العنوان : الله الـــخـــالـــق
بتاريخ : 22 / 11 / 1995


----------



## egyptchristian (19 يونيو 2007)

*462- الله القوي 29 / 11 / 1995*

العنوان : الله الـــقـــوي
بتاريخ : 29 / 11 / 1995


----------



## egyptchristian (19 يونيو 2007)

*463- تسبحة السيدة العذراء 06 / 12 / 1995*

العنوان : تسبحة السيدة العذراء
بتاريخ : 06 / 12 / 1995


----------



## egyptchristian (19 يونيو 2007)

*464- الله جميل و يحب الجمال 20 / 12 / 1995*

العنوان : الله جميل و يحب الجمال
بتاريخ : 20 / 12 / 1995


----------



## egyptchristian (19 يونيو 2007)

*465- الله المدبر الحكيم في تدبيره 27 / 12 / 1995*

العنوان : الله المدبر الحكيم في تدبيره
بتاريخ : 27 / 12 / 1995


----------



## egyptchristian (20 يونيو 2007)

*466- الإعداد للميلاد 03 / 01 / 1996*

العنوان : الإعداد للميلاد
بتاريخ : 03 / 01 / 1996


----------



## egyptchristian (20 يونيو 2007)

*467- الله إله الضعفاء 10 / 01 / 1996*

العنوان : الله إله الضعفاء
بتاريخ : 10 / 01 / 1996


----------



## egyptchristian (20 يونيو 2007)

*468- الله غير المحدود 17 / 01 / 1996*

العنوان : الله غير المحدود
بتاريخ : 17 / 01 / 1996


----------



## egyptchristian (20 يونيو 2007)

*469- الصلاة 24 / 01 / 1996*

العنوان : الـــــصـــــــلاة
بتاريخ : 24 / 01 / 1996


----------



## egyptchristian (20 يونيو 2007)

*470- عيد الأنبا أنطونيوس 31 / 01 / 1996*

العنوان : عيد الأنبا أنطونيوس
بتاريخ : 31 / 01 / 1996


----------



## egyptchristian (20 يونيو 2007)

*471- التوبة بمناسبة توبة نينوى 07 / 02 / 1996*

العنوان : التوبة بمناسبة توبة نينوى
بتاريخ : 07 / 02 / 1996


----------



## egyptchristian (20 يونيو 2007)

*472- الله الحنان الرؤوف 14 / 02 / 1996*

العنوان : الله الحنان الرؤوف
بتاريخ : 14 / 02 / 1996


----------



## egyptchristian (20 يونيو 2007)

*473- الله الغفور 21 / 02 / 1996*

العنوان : الله الــغــفــور
بتاريخ : 21 / 02 / 1996


----------



## egyptchristian (20 يونيو 2007)

*474- الله الديان العادل 28 / 02 / 1996*

العنوان : الله الديان العادل
بتاريخ : 28 / 02 / 1996


----------



## egyptchristian (20 يونيو 2007)

*475- الله الممجد العظيم و الله المتواضع 06 / 03 /*

العنوان : الله الممجد العظيم و الله المتواضع
بتاريخ : 06 / 03 / 1996


----------



## MARINSE (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

باركك الرب علة هذا المجهووووووووووود الرائع...........شِكرا جزيلا


----------



## egyptchristian (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*



MARINSE قال:


> باركك الرب علة هذا المجهووووووووووود الرائع...........شِكرا جزيلا


 
نشكر ربنا أن الموضوع وجد نعمة في عينيك. وأشكرك اخي الحبيب على تشجيعك لضعفي.


----------



## egyptchristian (21 يونيو 2007)

*476- تواضع الله 13 / 03 / 1996*

العنوان : تـــواضـــع الله
بتاريخ : 13 / 03 / 1996


----------



## egyptchristian (21 يونيو 2007)

*477- الله طويل الأناة و غفور 20 / 03 / 1996*

العنوان : الله طويل الأناة و غفور
بتاريخ : 20 / 03 / 1996


----------



## egyptchristian (21 يونيو 2007)

*478- حكمة الله 27 / 03 / 1996*

العنوان : حــكــمــة الله
بتاريخ : 27 / 03 / 1996


----------



## egyptchristian (21 يونيو 2007)

*479- المسيح مع تلاميذه في الأسبوع الأخير 03 / 04 /*

العنوان : المسيح مع تلاميذه في الأسبوع الأخير
بتاريخ : 03 / 04 / 1996


----------



## egyptchristian (21 يونيو 2007)

*480- قيامة المسيح 17 / 04 / 1996*

العنوان : قـيـامـة الـمـسـيـح
بتاريخ : 17 / 04 / 1996


----------



## egyptchristian (21 يونيو 2007)

*481- الله هو إله الكل 24 / 04 / 1996*

العنوان : الله هو إله الكل
بتاريخ : 24 / 04 / 1996


----------



## egyptchristian (21 يونيو 2007)

*482- الله و الإنسان 01 / 05 / 1996*

العنوان : الله و الإنـسـان
بتاريخ : 01 / 05 / 1996


----------



## egyptchristian (21 يونيو 2007)

*483- العلاقة بين الله و الإنسان 08 / 05 / 1996*

العنوان : العلاقة بين الله و الإنسان
بتاريخ : 08 / 05 / 1996


----------



## egyptchristian (21 يونيو 2007)

*484- الامتحانات 15 / 05 / 1996*

العنوان : الامــتــحــانــات
بتاريخ : 15 / 05 / 1996


----------



## egyptchristian (21 يونيو 2007)

*485- كيف تبني شخصيتك 22 / 05 / 1996*

العنوان : كيف تبني شخصيتك
بتاريخ : 22 / 05 / 1996


----------



## egyptchristian (25 يونيو 2007)

*486- من مواهب الروح 29 / 05 / 1996*

العنوان : مـن مـواهـب الـروح
بتاريخ : 29 / 05 / 1996


----------



## egyptchristian (25 يونيو 2007)

*487- أبائنا الرسل 05 / 06 / 1996*

العنوان : أبـائـنـا الـرسـل
بتاريخ : 05 / 06 / 1996


----------



## egyptchristian (25 يونيو 2007)

*488- الثبات في الله 19 / 06 / 1996*

العنوان : الـثـبـات في الله
بتاريخ : 19 / 06 / 1996


----------



## egyptchristian (25 يونيو 2007)

*489- أرميا النبي 26 / 06 / 1996*

العنوان : أرمـــيـــا النبي
بتاريخ : 26 / 06 / 1996


----------



## egyptchristian (25 يونيو 2007)

*490- أيوب الصديق 03 / 07 / 1996*

العنوان : أيـوب الـصـديـق
بتاريخ : 03 / 07 / 1996


----------



## egyptchristian (27 يونيو 2007)

*491- إبراهيم أبو الأباء 10 / 07 / 1996*

العنوان : إبراهيم أبو الأباء
بتاريخ : 10 / 07 / 1996


----------



## egyptchristian (27 يونيو 2007)

*492- انتظار الرب 17 / 07 / 1996*

العنوان : انـتـظـار الـرب
بتاريخ : 17 / 07 / 1996


----------



## egyptchristian (27 يونيو 2007)

*493- لايرى 24 / 07 / 1996*

العنوان : لايــــــــــــرى
بتاريخ : 24 / 07 / 1996


----------



## egyptchristian (27 يونيو 2007)

*494- آمين تعالى أيها الرب يسوع 31 / 07 / 1996*

العنوان : آمين تعالى أيها الرب يسوع
بتاريخ : 31 / 07 / 1996


----------



## egyptchristian (27 يونيو 2007)

*495- العمل الداخلي 07 / 08 / 1996*

العنوان : الـعـمـل الـداخـلي
بتاريخ : 07 / 08 / 1996


----------



## totty (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

ميرسى جدا جدا جدا
على المجهود الرائع ده
بجد حاجه مفيده جدا
ربنا يعوضك بجد
بس كنت عايزه طلب
كنت عايزه اى وعظه
بتتكلم عن 
الانتماء
ياريت تقدر تجيبهالى
وياريت فى اسرع وقت
وربنا يباركك
ميرسى ليك اوى​


----------



## egyptchristian (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*



totty قال:


> ميرسى جدا جدا جدا
> 
> على المجهود الرائع ده
> بجد حاجه مفيده جدا
> ...


أشكرك اختي الغالية على تشجيعك لضعفي. سامحيني على التأخير في الرد لكني كنت مسافر. الحقيقة انا دورت على عظة بعنوان الانتماء فلم اجد في العظات الموجودة عندي. لدي استفسار ربما يساعد في إيجاد العظة المطلوبة. ما نوع الأنتماء المطلوب هل هو وطني ام انتماء للكنيسة أم للأسرة؟ ربما أجد العظة تحت عنوان اخر. 
وارجو من من لديه عظة عن الأنتماء وضعها على المنتدى وله كل الشكر.


----------



## egyptchristian (5 يوليو 2007)

*496- القديسة العذراء مريم 14 / 08 / 1996*

العنوان : القديسة العذراء مريم
بتاريخ : 14 / 08 / 1996


----------



## egyptchristian (5 يوليو 2007)

*497- الفرح بالرب 21 / 08 / 1996*

العنوان : الـفـرح بـالـرب
بتاريخ : 21 / 08 / 1996


----------



## egyptchristian (5 يوليو 2007)

*498- السلام و الاطمئنان ج1 28 / 08 / 1996*

العنوان : السلام و الاطمئنان ج1
بتاريخ : 28 / 08 / 1996


----------



## egyptchristian (5 يوليو 2007)

*499- السلام و الاطمئنان ج2 04 / 09 / 1996*

العنوان : السلام و الاطمئنان ج2
بتاريخ : 04 / 09 / 1996


----------



## egyptchristian (5 يوليو 2007)

*500- من ثمار الروح: اللطف 25 / 09 / 1996*

العنوان : من ثمار الروح: اللطف
بتاريخ : 25 / 09 / 1996


----------



## egyptchristian (5 يوليو 2007)

*501- من ثمار الروح: الإيمان 09 / 10 / 1996*

العنوان : من ثمار الروح: الإيمان
بتاريخ : 09 / 10 / 1996


----------



## egyptchristian (5 يوليو 2007)

*502- من ثمار الروح: الوداعة 16 / 10 / 1996*

العنوان : من ثمار الروح: الوداعة
بتاريخ : 16 / 10 / 1996


----------



## egyptchristian (5 يوليو 2007)

*503- من ثمار الروح: التعفف 30 / 10 / 1996*

العنوان : من ثمار الروح: التعفف
بتاريخ : 30 / 10 / 1996


----------



## egyptchristian (5 يوليو 2007)

*504- العمل الذي أعطيتني لأعمل 06 / 11 / 1996*

العنوان : العمل الذي أعطيتني لأعمل
بتاريخ : 06 / 11 / 1996


----------



## egyptchristian (5 يوليو 2007)

*505- لك وحدك أخطأت و الشر قدامك صنعت 18 / 12 / 1996*

العنوان : لك وحدك أخطأت و الشر قدامك صنعت
بتاريخ : 18 / 12 / 1996


----------



## egyptchristian (5 يوليو 2007)

*506- التجديد بمناسبة العام الجديد 25 / 12 / 1996*

العنوان : التجديد بمناسبة العام الجديد
بتاريخ : 25 / 12 / 1996


----------



## egyptchristian (6 يوليو 2007)

*507- السيد المسيح جاء يفتقد شعبه 01 / 01 / 1997*

العنوان : السيد المسيح جاء يفتقد شعبه 
بتاريخ : 01 / 01 / 1997


----------



## egyptchristian (6 يوليو 2007)

*508- روحانية الأعياد 15 / 01 / 1997*

العنوان : روحانية الأعياد 
بتاريخ : 15 / 01 / 1997


----------



## egyptchristian (6 يوليو 2007)

*509- قلوب علي أنواع القساوة 22 / 01 / 1997*

العنوان : قلوب علي أنواع القساوة
بتاريخ : 22 / 01 / 1997


----------



## egyptchristian (6 يوليو 2007)

*510- الشك 29 / 01 / 1997*

العنوان : الـــــشـــــــك 
بتاريخ : 29 / 01 / 1997


----------



## egyptchristian (8 يوليو 2007)

*511- شخصية يشوع بن نون 05 / 02 / 1997*

العنوان : شخصية يشوع بن نون 
بتاريخ : 05 / 02 / 1997


----------



## egyptchristian (8 يوليو 2007)

*512- الملائكة 12 / 02 / 1997*

العنوان : الـمـــــلائـكـة 
بتاريخ : 12 / 02 / 1997


----------



## egyptchristian (8 يوليو 2007)

*513- الرحمة بالفقراء 19 / 02 / 1997*

العنوان : الرحمة بالفقراء 
بتاريخ : 19 / 02 / 1997


----------



## egyptchristian (8 يوليو 2007)

*514- حسد الشيطان 26 / 02 / 1997*

العنوان : حــســـد الـشـيـطـان 
بتاريخ : 26 / 02 / 1997


----------



## egyptchristian (8 يوليو 2007)

*515- سؤال عن الإلحاد 05 / 03 / 1997*

العنوان : سؤال عن الإلحاد 
بتاريخ : 05 / 03 / 1997


----------



## egyptchristian (8 يوليو 2007)

*516- التخزين الروحي 12 / 03 / 1997*

العنوان : التخزين الروحي 
بتاريخ : 12 / 03 / 1997


----------



## egyptchristian (8 يوليو 2007)

*517- المسئولية 19 / 03 / 1997*

العنوان : الـمـسـئـولـيـة 
بتاريخ : 19 / 03 / 1997


----------



## egyptchristian (8 يوليو 2007)

*518- صلاة نصف الليل - قومو يا بني النور 26 / 03 / 1997*

العنوان : صلاة نصف الليل - قومو يا بني النور 
بتاريخ : 26 / 03 / 1997


----------



## egyptchristian (8 يوليو 2007)

*519- الله في حياتك و في صلواتك 09 / 04 / 1997*

العنوان : الله في حياتك و في صلواتك
بتاريخ : 09 / 04 / 1997


----------



## egyptchristian (8 يوليو 2007)

*520- الآم السيد المسيح 16 / 04 / 1997*

العنوان : الآم السيد المسيح
بتاريخ : 16 / 04 / 1997


----------



## egyptchristian (9 يوليو 2007)

*521- موقف كثيرين من المسيح في الآمه 30 / 04 / 1997*

العنوان : موقف كثيرين من المسيح في الآمه 
بتاريخ : 30 / 04 / 1997


----------



## egyptchristian (9 يوليو 2007)

*522- الأمور المختصة بملكوت الله 21 / 05 / 1997*

العنوان : الأمور المختصة بملكوت الله 
بتاريخ : 21 / 05 / 1997


----------



## egyptchristian (9 يوليو 2007)

*523- النتائج و ردود الفعل 28 / 05 / 1997*

العنوان : النتائج و ردود الفعل
بتاريخ : 28 / 05 / 1997


----------



## egyptchristian (9 يوليو 2007)

*524- المعاني الروحية و الاهوتية في مجئ المسيح 04 / 06 / 1997*

العنوان : المعاني الروحية و الاهوتية في مجئ المسيح
بتاريخ : 04 / 06 / 1997


----------



## egyptchristian (9 يوليو 2007)

*525- عيد العنصرة 11 / 06 / 1997*

العنوان : عـيـد الـعـنـصـرة
بتاريخ : 11 / 06 / 1997


----------



## egyptchristian (9 يوليو 2007)

*526- الأباء الرسل الإثني عشر 18 / 06 / 1997*

العنوان : الأباء الرسل الإثني عشر
بتاريخ : 18 / 06 / 1997


----------



## egyptchristian (9 يوليو 2007)

*527- كلام الرسل و قوة كلامهم 25 /06 / 1997*

العنوان : كلام الرسل و قوة كلامهم
بتاريخ : 25 /06 / 1997


----------



## egyptchristian (9 يوليو 2007)

*528- العطاء بين الله و الناس 02 / 07 / 1997*

العنوان : العطاء بين الله و الناس
بتاريخ : 02 / 07 / 1997


----------



## egyptchristian (9 يوليو 2007)

*529- التكامل في الفضائل 09 / 07 / 1997*

العنوان : التكامل في الفضائل
بتاريخ : 09 / 07 / 1997


----------



## egyptchristian (9 يوليو 2007)

*530- التعامل مع الناس 16 / 07 / 1997*

العنوان : التعامل مع الناس
بتاريخ : 16 / 07 / 1997


----------



## sunny man (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المجموعة من عظات قداسة البابا و الرب يبارك جهدك


----------



## egyptchristian (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*



sunny man قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على هذه المجموعة من عظات قداسة البابا و الرب يبارك جهدك


 
نشكر ربنا على محبته...أشكرك أخي الحبيب على تشجيعك لضعفي. الرب يبارك حياتك وينجحك في جميع طرقك.


----------



## egyptchristian (9 يوليو 2007)

*531- الضمير 23 / 07 / 1997*

العنوان : الــضــمــيـــر 
بتاريخ : 23 / 07 / 1997


----------



## egyptchristian (9 يوليو 2007)

*532- في الرب 30 / 07 / 1997*

العنوان : في الــــــــرب
بتاريخ : 30 / 07 / 1997


----------



## egyptchristian (9 يوليو 2007)

*533- الإستمرار و الاستقرار في الحياة 06 / 08 / 1997*

العنوان : الإستمرار و الاستقرار في الحياة
بتاريخ : 06 / 08 / 1997


----------



## egyptchristian (9 يوليو 2007)

*534- القلق 13 / 08 / 1997*

العنوان : الـــقـــلــــق 
بتاريخ : 13 / 08 / 1997


----------



## egyptchristian (9 يوليو 2007)

*535- الكآبة و الحزن 20 / 08 / 1997*

العنوان : الكآبة و الحزن 
بتاريخ : 20 / 08 / 1997


----------



## egyptchristian (10 يوليو 2007)

*536- السماء 27 / 08 / 1997*

العنوان : الــســمـــــاء 
بتاريخ : 27 / 08 / 1997


----------



## egyptchristian (10 يوليو 2007)

*537- كونوا راسخين غير متزعزعين 03 / 09 / 1997*

العنوان : كونوا راسخين غير متزعزعين 
بتاريخ : 03 / 09 / 1997


----------



## egyptchristian (10 يوليو 2007)

*538- القوة في المسيحية 10 / 09 / 1997*

العنوان : القوة في المسيحية
بتاريخ : 10 / 09 / 1997


----------



## egyptchristian (10 يوليو 2007)

*539- الشعور بالمسؤلية 01 / 10 / 1997*

العنوان : الشعور بالمسؤلية
بتاريخ : 01 / 10 / 1997


----------



## egyptchristian (10 يوليو 2007)

*540- نوع من الناس يضيع وقته 08 / 10 / 1997*

العنوان : نوع من الناس يضيع وقته
بتاريخ : 08 / 10 / 1997


----------



## egyptchristian (11 يوليو 2007)

*541- مذاق الملكوت 15 / 10 / 1997*

العنوان : مـذاق الـمـلـكـوت
بتاريخ : 15 / 10 / 1997


----------



## egyptchristian (11 يوليو 2007)

*542- الوقت و أهميته في حياة الإنسان 22 / 10 / 1997*

العنوان : الوقت و أهميته في حياة الإنسان
بتاريخ : 22 / 10 / 1997


----------



## egyptchristian (11 يوليو 2007)

*543- التدريبات الروحية 29 / 10 / 1997*

العنوان : التدريبات الروحية
بتاريخ : 29 / 10 / 1997


----------



## egyptchristian (11 يوليو 2007)

*544- غلطة العمر 05 / 11 / 1997*

العنوان : غـلـطـة الـعـمـر
بتاريخ : 05 / 11 / 1997


----------



## egyptchristian (11 يوليو 2007)

*545- لا تظهروا أمام الله فاريغين 12 / 11 / 1997*

العنوان : لا تظهروا أمام الله فاريغين
بتاريخ : 12 / 11 / 1997


----------



## totty (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

مش عارفه اقول ايه غير

ربنا يعوضك ويباركك يارب​


----------



## egyptchristian (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*



totty قال:


> مش عارفه اقول ايه غير​
> 
> 
> ربنا يعوضك ويباركك يارب​


 
اشكرك أختي الغالية على كلماتك الرقيقة. وارجو أن تسامحيني أني لم أستطيع أن أجد عظة عن الأنتماء حتى الأن. طلبك غالي يا totty وعندما أجد العظة المطلوبه سوف أرفعها في الحال. اشكرك مرة أخرى على تشجيعك لضعفي. ربنا يبارك حياتك ويحافظ عليكي ويحقق لك كل أحلامك.


----------



## egyptchristian (11 يوليو 2007)

*546- تصالحوا مع الله 19 / 11 / 1997*

العنوان : تصالحوا مع الله
بتاريخ : 19 / 11 / 1997


----------



## egyptchristian (11 يوليو 2007)

*547- الله هو الذي يبدأ 26 / 11 / 1997*

العنوان : الله هو الذي يبدأ
بتاريخ : 26 / 11 / 1997


----------



## egyptchristian (11 يوليو 2007)

*548- خذوا لنا الثعالب الصغيرة المفسدة للكروم 03 / 12 / 1997*

العنوان : خذوا لنا الثعالب الصغيرة المفسدة للكروم
بتاريخ : 03 / 12 / 1997


----------



## egyptchristian (11 يوليو 2007)

*549- صموئيل النبي ج 1 10 / 12 / 1997*

العنوان : صموئيل النبي ج 1
بتاريخ : 10 / 12 / 1997


----------



## egyptchristian (11 يوليو 2007)

*550- صموئيل النبي ج 2 17 / 12 / 1997*

العنوان : صموئيل النبي ج 2
بتاريخ : 17 / 12 / 1997


----------



## egyptchristian (12 يوليو 2007)

*551- محاسبة النفس 24 / 12 / 1997*

العنوان : مـحـاسـبـة الـنـفـس
بتاريخ : 24 / 12 / 1997


----------



## egyptchristian (12 يوليو 2007)

*552- فاعلية الإيمان في حياتنا 14 / 01 / 1998*

العنوان : فاعلية الإيمان في حياتنا
بتاريخ : 14 / 01 / 1998


----------



## egyptchristian (12 يوليو 2007)

*553- البنوة لله و تحرير الإنسان 21 / 01 / 1998*

العنوان : البنوة لله و تحرير الإنسان
بتاريخ : 21 / 01 / 1998


----------



## egyptchristian (12 يوليو 2007)

*554- أبي يعمل حتي الأن و أنا أعمل أيضاً 18 / 02 / 1998*

العنوان : أبي يعمل حتي الأن و أنا أعمل أيضاً
بتاريخ : 18 / 02 / 1998


----------



## egyptchristian (12 يوليو 2007)

*555- اشتريتم بثمن 25 / 02 / 1998*

العنوان : اشـتـريـتـم بـثـمـن
بتاريخ : 25 / 02 / 1998


----------



## egyptchristian (13 يوليو 2007)

*556- ينبغي أن أكون فيما لأبي 04 / 03 / 1998*

العنوان : ينبغي أن أكون فيما لأبي
بتاريخ : 04 / 03 / 1998


----------



## egyptchristian (13 يوليو 2007)

*557- غير ناظرين إلي ما يري بل إلي ما لا يُري 11 / 03 / 1998*

العنوان : غير ناظرين إلي ما يري بل إلي ما لا يُري
بتاريخ : 11 / 03 / 1998


----------



## egyptchristian (13 يوليو 2007)

*558- لا تخافوا 18 / 03 / 1998*

العنوان : لا تـــخـــــافـــوا
بتاريخ : 18 / 03 / 1998


----------



## egyptchristian (13 يوليو 2007)

*559- يخرج من كنزه جدداً و عتقاء 25 / 03 / 1998*

العنوان : يخرج من كنزه جدداً و عتقاء
بتاريخ : 25 / 03 / 1998


----------



## egyptchristian (13 يوليو 2007)

*560- افتح يا رب عيني الغـــلام 01 / 04 / 1998*

العنوان : افتح يا رب عيني الغـــلام 
بتاريخ : 01 / 04 / 1998


----------



## egyptchristian (14 يوليو 2007)

*561- الاستعداد لعيد القيامة 08 / 04 / 1998*

العنوان : الاستعداد لعيد القيامة
بتاريخ : 08 / 04 / 1998


----------



## egyptchristian (14 يوليو 2007)

*562- المسيح و تلاميذه بعد القيامة 22 / 04 / 1998*

العنوان : المسيح و تلاميذه بعد القيامة
بتاريخ : 22 / 04 / 1998


----------



## egyptchristian (14 يوليو 2007)

*563- الملكوت 29 / 04 / 1998*

العنوان : الـــمـــلـــكـــوت
بتاريخ : 29 / 04 / 1998


----------



## egyptchristian (14 يوليو 2007)

*564- اذهبوا عني لا أعرفكم 13 / 05 / 1998*

العنوان : اذهبوا عني لا أعرفكم
بتاريخ : 13 / 05 / 1998


----------



## egyptchristian (14 يوليو 2007)

*565- الخدمة في الطريق 20 / 05 / 1998*

العنوان : الخدمة في الطريق
بتاريخ : 20 / 05 / 1998


----------



## egyptchristian (16 يوليو 2007)

*566- هل ترك المسيح الكنيسة بصعوده 27 / 05 / 1998*

العنوان : هل ترك المسيح الكنيسة بصعوده
بتاريخ : 27 / 05 / 1998


----------



## egyptchristian (16 يوليو 2007)

*567- المسئولية 03 / 06 / 1998*

العنوان : الــمــســئــولــيــة
بتاريخ : 03 / 06 / 1998


----------



## egyptchristian (16 يوليو 2007)

*568- حسبما قسم الله لكل واحد نصيباً من الإيمان 10 / 06 / 1998*

العنوان : حسبما قسم الله لكل واحد نصيباً من الإيمان
بتاريخ : 10 / 06 / 1998


----------



## egyptchristian (16 يوليو 2007)

*569- الملائكة 17 / 06 / 1998*

العنوان : الـــمـــلائـــكــة
بتاريخ : 17 / 06 / 1998


----------



## egyptchristian (16 يوليو 2007)

*570- حوار مع الله 24 / 06 / 1998*

العنوان : حـــوار مــع الله
بتاريخ : 24 / 06 / 1998


----------



## egyptchristian (18 يوليو 2007)

*571- التخلي 01 / 07 / 1998*

العنوان : الـــتـــخـــلـــي
بتاريخ : 01 / 07 / 1998


----------



## egyptchristian (18 يوليو 2007)

*572- اجعلني كخاتم علي قلبك و كخاتم لساعدك 08 / 07 / 1998*

العنوان : اجعلني كخاتم علي قلبك و كخاتم لساعدك
بتاريخ : 08 / 07 / 1998


----------



## egyptchristian (18 يوليو 2007)

*573- البناء الداخلي للإنسان 15 / 07 / 1998*

العنوان : البناء الداخلي للإنسان
بتاريخ : 15 / 07 / 1998


----------



## egyptchristian (18 يوليو 2007)

*574- الاختيار 22 / 07 / 1998*

العنوان : الاخـــتـــيـــار
بتاريخ : 22 / 07 / 1998


----------



## egyptchristian (18 يوليو 2007)

*575- دوامة الحياة 29 / 07 / 1998*

العنوان : دوامـة الـحـيـاة 
بتاريخ : 29 / 07 / 1998


----------



## egyptchristian (18 يوليو 2007)

*576- الأطياب في سفر نشيد الأنشاد 05 / 08 / 1998*

العنوان : الأطياب في سفر نشيد الأنشاد 
بتاريخ : 05 / 08 / 1998


----------



## egyptchristian (18 يوليو 2007)

*577- من هذه المشرقة مثل الصباح 12 / 08 / 1998*

العنوان : من هذه المشرقة مثل الصباح 
بتاريخ : 12 / 08 / 1998


----------



## egyptchristian (18 يوليو 2007)

*578- كونوا راسخين لا متزعزعين 19 / 08 / 1998*

العنوان : كونوا راسخين لا متزعزعين 
بتاريخ : 19 / 08 / 1998


----------



## egyptchristian (18 يوليو 2007)

*579- مثل الفريسي و العشار 26 / 08 / 1998*

العنوان : مثل الفريسي و العشار
بتاريخ : 26 / 08 / 1998


----------



## egyptchristian (18 يوليو 2007)

*580- الحنطة و الزوان 02 / 09 / 1998*

العنوان : الحنطة و الزوان
بتاريخ : 02 / 09 / 1998


----------



## egyptchristian (19 يوليو 2007)

*581- الوكلاء 23 / 09 / 1998*

العنوان : الـــوكــــــــلاء
بتاريخ : 23 / 09 / 1998


----------



## egyptchristian (19 يوليو 2007)

*582- مثل الخميرة 30 / 09 / 1998*

العنوان : مـثـل الـخـمـيـرة
بتاريخ : 30 / 09 / 1998


----------



## egyptchristian (19 يوليو 2007)

*583- حبة الخردل 07 / 10 / 1998*

العنوان : حــبــة الــخــردل
بتاريخ : 07 / 10 / 1998


----------



## egyptchristian (19 يوليو 2007)

*584- الملكوت 14 / 10 / 1998*

العنوان : الــمــلــكــوت
بتاريخ : 14 / 10 / 1998


----------



## egyptchristian (19 يوليو 2007)

*585- مثل العشر عذاري 21 / 10 / 1998*

العنوان : مثل العشر عذاري
بتاريخ : 21 / 10 / 1998


----------



## egyptchristian (19 يوليو 2007)

*586- مثل الزارع 28 / 10 / 1998*

العنوان : مـــثـــل الـــزارع
بتاريخ : 28 / 10 / 1998


----------



## egyptchristian (19 يوليو 2007)

*587- الأرض الخربة الخاوية 04 / 11 / 1998*

العنوان : الأرض الخربة الخاوية
بتاريخ : 04 / 11 / 1998


----------



## egyptchristian (19 يوليو 2007)

*588- مثل الكنز 11 / 11 / 1998*

العنوان : مـــثـــل الـكـنـز
بتاريخ : 11 / 11 / 1998


----------



## egyptchristian (19 يوليو 2007)

*589- ليكن نوراً 18 / 11 / 1998*

العنوان : لــيــكــن نـــوراً
بتاريخ : 18 / 11 / 1998


----------



## egyptchristian (19 يوليو 2007)

*590- لا يغلبك الشر 25 / 11 / 1998*

العنوان : لا يـغـلـبـك الـشـر
بتاريخ : 25 / 11 / 1998


----------



## egyptchristian (20 يوليو 2007)

*591- علي قدر طاقتكم سالموا جميع الناس 02 / 12 / 1998*

العنوان : علي قدر طاقتكم سالموا جميع الناس
بتاريخ : 02 / 12 / 1998


----------



## egyptchristian (20 يوليو 2007)

*592- لا تكونوا حكماء عند أنفسكم 09 / 12 / 1998*

العنوان : لا تكونوا حكماء عند أنفسكم
بتاريخ : 09 / 12 / 1998


----------



## egyptchristian (20 يوليو 2007)

*593- الاستعداد 16 / 12 / 1998*

العنوان : الاســـتـــعـــداد
بتاريخ : 16 / 12 / 1998


----------



## egyptchristian (20 يوليو 2007)

*594- ليلة رأس السنة 30 / 12 / 1998*

العنوان : لـيـلة رأس الـسـنـة
بتاريخ : 30 / 12 / 1998


----------



## egyptchristian (20 يوليو 2007)

*595- من بركات الميلاد 13 / 01 / 1999*

العنوان : من بركات الميلاد
بتاريخ : 13 / 01 / 1999


----------



## egyptchristian (20 يوليو 2007)

*596- جاء يطلب و يخلص ما قد هلك 24 / 02 / 1999*

العنوان : جاء يطلب و يخلص ما قد هلك
بتاريخ : 24 / 02 / 1999


----------



## egyptchristian (20 يوليو 2007)

*597- مثل الغني و لعازر 03 / 03 / 1999*

العنوان : مثل الغني و لعازر
بتاريخ : 03 / 03 / 1999


----------



## egyptchristian (20 يوليو 2007)

*598- مثل السامري الصالح 10 / 03 / 1999*

العنوان : مثل السامري الصالح
بتاريخ : 10 / 03 / 1999


----------



## egyptchristian (20 يوليو 2007)

*599- عيد الأم 17 / 03 / 1999*

العنوان : عـــــيـــــــد الأم
بتاريخ : 17 / 03 / 1999


----------



## egyptchristian (20 يوليو 2007)

*600- نظرة تفائل 31 / 03 / 1999*

العنوان : نــظــرة تــفــائــل
بتاريخ : 31 / 03 / 1999


----------



## egyptchristian (21 يوليو 2007)

*601- تكونوا لي شهوداً 21 / 04 / 1999*

العنوان : تكونوا لي شهوداً
بتاريخ : 21 / 04 / 1999


----------



## egyptchristian (21 يوليو 2007)

*602- تصالحوا مع الله 12 / 05 / 1999*

العنوان : تصالحوا مع الله
بتاريخ : 12 / 05 / 1999


----------



## egyptchristian (21 يوليو 2007)

*603- متي صعد السيد المسيح 19 / 05 / 1999*

العنوان : متي صعد السيد المسيح
بتاريخ : 19 / 05 / 1999


----------



## egyptchristian (21 يوليو 2007)

*604- الروح القدس 25 / 05 / 1999*

العنوان : الـــروح الـــقـــدس
بتاريخ : 25 / 05 / 1999


----------



## egyptchristian (21 يوليو 2007)

*605- صفات الروح القدس 02 / 06 / 1999*

العنوان : صفات الروح القدس
بتاريخ : 02 / 06 / 1999


----------



## egyptchristian (22 يوليو 2007)

*606- الحياة الطاهرة هي هبة من الله 09 / 06 / 1999*

العنوان : الحياة الطاهرة هي هبة من الله
بتاريخ : 09 / 06 / 1999


----------



## egyptchristian (22 يوليو 2007)

*607- الذين نخسوا في قلوبهم 16 / 06 / 1999*

العنوان : الذين نخسوا في قلوبهم
بتاريخ : 16 / 06 / 1999


----------



## egyptchristian (22 يوليو 2007)

*608- الاختبارات 23 / 06 / 1999*

العنوان : الاخـــتـــبـــارات
بتاريخ : 23 / 06 / 1999


----------



## egyptchristian (22 يوليو 2007)

*609- القديس موسي الأسود 30 / 06 / 1999*

العنوان : القديس موسي الأسود
بتاريخ : 30 / 06 / 1999


----------



## egyptchristian (22 يوليو 2007)

*610- القديس بولس الرسولي 07 / 07 / 1999*

العنوان : القديس بولس الرسولي
بتاريخ : 07 / 07 / 1999


----------



## egyptchristian (22 يوليو 2007)

*611- أعياد القديسين 14 / 07 / 1999*

العنوان : أعـيـاد الـقـديـسـيـن
بتاريخ : 14 / 07 / 1999


----------



## egyptchristian (22 يوليو 2007)

*612- معرفة الشر 21 / 07 / 1999*

العنوان : مـعـرفـة الـشـر
بتاريخ : 21 / 07 / 1999


----------



## egyptchristian (22 يوليو 2007)

*613- تكملة مزمور - رضيت يا رب عن أرضك 28 / 07 / 1999*

العنوان : تكملة مزمور - رضيت يا رب عن أرضك
بتاريخ : 28 / 07 / 1999


----------



## egyptchristian (22 يوليو 2007)

*614- قرارت مصيرية 04 / 08 / 1999*

العنوان : قـرارت مـصـيـريـة
بتاريخ : 04 / 08 / 1999


----------



## egyptchristian (22 يوليو 2007)

*615- الغيرة 11 / 08 / 1999*

العنوان : الـــغـــيـــرة
بتاريخ : 11 / 08 / 1999


----------



## egyptchristian (24 يوليو 2007)

*616- الذي يرتئي فوق ما ينبغي 29 / 09 / 1999*

العنوان : الذي يرتئي فوق ما ينبغي
بتاريخ : 29 / 09 / 1999


----------



## egyptchristian (24 يوليو 2007)

*617- اسلكوا بتدقيق 06 / 10 / 1999*

العنوان : اسـلـكـوا بـتـدقـيـق
بتاريخ : 06 / 10 / 1999


----------



## egyptchristian (24 يوليو 2007)

*618- الدعوة 13 / 10 / 1999*

العنوان : الـــــدعـــــــوة
بتاريخ : 13 / 10 / 1999


----------



## egyptchristian (24 يوليو 2007)

*619- مثل الدرهم المفقود 27 / 10 / 1999*

العنوان : مثل الدرهم المفقود
بتاريخ : 27 / 10 / 1999


----------



## egyptchristian (24 يوليو 2007)

*620- من عمل و علم 03 / 11 / 1999*

العنوان : مـن عـمـل و عـلـم
بتاريخ : 03 / 11 / 1999


----------



## egyptchristian (24 يوليو 2007)

*621- ادخلوا من الباب الضيق 24 / 11 / 1999*

العنوان : ادخلوا من الباب الضيق
بتاريخ : 24 / 11 / 1999


----------



## egyptchristian (24 يوليو 2007)

*622- من يغضب علي أخيه باطلاً 08 / 12 / 1999*

العنوان : من يغضب علي أخيه باطلاً
بتاريخ : 08 / 12 / 1999


----------



## egyptchristian (24 يوليو 2007)

*623- من قال رقاً 15 / 12 / 1999*

العنوان : مـــن قـــال رقــــاً
بتاريخ : 15 / 12 / 1999


----------



## egyptchristian (24 يوليو 2007)

*624- الخطوة الأولي في الخطية 29 / 12 / 1999*

العنوان : الخطوة الأولي في الخطية
بتاريخ : 29 / 12 / 1999


----------



## egyptchristian (24 يوليو 2007)

*625- كونوا كاملين 12 / 01 / 2000*

العنوان : كـونـوا كـامـلـيـن
بتاريخ : 12 / 01 / 2000


----------



## egyptchristian (26 يوليو 2007)

*626- تأملوا طيور السماء و زنابق الحقل 16 / 02 / 2000*

العنوان : تأملوا طيور السماء و زنابق الحقل
بتاريخ : 16 / 02 / 2000


----------



## egyptchristian (26 يوليو 2007)

*627- الدروس المستفادة من سفر يونان 23 / 02 / 2000*

العنوان : الدروس المستفادة من سفر يونان
بتاريخ : 23 / 02 / 2000


----------



## egyptchristian (26 يوليو 2007)

*628- سراج الجسد هو العين 01 / 03 / 2000*

العنوان : سراج الجسد هو العين
بتاريخ : 01 / 03 / 2000


----------



## egyptchristian (26 يوليو 2007)

*629- سمعتم انه قيل عين بعين 08 / 03 / 2000*

العنوان : سمعتم انه قيل عين بعين
بتاريخ : 08 / 03 / 2000


----------



## egyptchristian (26 يوليو 2007)

*630- احبوا أعدائكم 15 / 03 / 2000*

العنوان : احـبـوا أعـدائـكـم
بتاريخ : 15 / 03 / 2000


----------



## egyptchristian (27 يوليو 2007)

*631- لاتدينوا لكي لا تدانوا 22 / 03 / 2000*

العنوان : لاتدينوا لكي لا تدانوا
بتاريخ : 22 / 03 / 2000


----------



## egyptchristian (27 يوليو 2007)

*632- و بالكيل الذي به تكيلون 29 / 03 / 2000*

العنوان : و بالكيل الذي به تكيلون
بتاريخ : 29 / 03 / 2000


----------



## egyptchristian (27 يوليو 2007)

*633- احترزوا من الأنبياء الكذبة 05 / 04 / 2000*

العنوان : احترزوا من الأنبياء الكذبة
بتاريخ : 05 / 04 / 2000


----------



## egyptchristian (27 يوليو 2007)

*634- من ثمارهم تعرفونهم 12 / 04 / 2000*

العنوان : من ثمارهم تعرفونهم
بتاريخ : 12 / 04 / 2000


----------



## egyptchristian (27 يوليو 2007)

*635- الخيانة 19 / 04 / 2000*

العنوان : الـــخـــيـــانـــة
بتاريخ : 19 / 04 / 2000


----------



## egyptchristian (27 يوليو 2007)

*636- ها أنا معكم كل الأيام 03 / 05 / 2000*

العنوان : ها أنا معكم كل الأيام
بتاريخ : 03 / 05 / 2000


----------



## egyptchristian (27 يوليو 2007)

*637- أحب خاصته حتي المنتهي 24 / 05 / 2000*

العنوان : أحب خاصته حتي المنتهي
بتاريخ : 24 / 05 / 2000


----------



## egyptchristian (27 يوليو 2007)

*638- لا تخدموا سيدين 31 / 05 / 2000*

العنوان : لا تخدموا سيدين
بتاريخ : 31 / 05 / 2000


----------



## egyptchristian (27 يوليو 2007)

*639- تعب الأعصاب 07 / 06 / 2000*

العنوان : تـعـب الأعـصـاب
بتاريخ : 07 / 06 / 2000


----------



## egyptchristian (27 يوليو 2007)

*640- بهتوا من تعليمه 14 / 06 / 2000*

العنوان : بهتوا من تعليمه
بتاريخ : 14 / 06 / 2000


----------



## egyptchristian (27 يوليو 2007)

*641- تكامل الفضائل 21 / 06 / 2000*

العنوان : تـكـامـل الـفـضـائـل
بتاريخ : 21 / 06 / 2000


----------



## egyptchristian (27 يوليو 2007)

*642- أمام الله الديان 28 / 06 / 2000*

العنوان : أمام الله الديان
بتاريخ : 28 / 06 / 2000


----------



## egyptchristian (27 يوليو 2007)

*643- أكون فيهم 05 / 07 / 2000*

العنوان : أكـــون فـيـهـم
بتاريخ : 05 / 07 / 2000


----------



## egyptchristian (27 يوليو 2007)

*644- تواضع الله 12 / 07 / 2000*

العنوان : تـــواضـــع الله
بتاريخ : 12 / 07 / 2000


----------



## egyptchristian (27 يوليو 2007)

*645- الخدمة 19 / 07 / 2000*

العنوان : الــــخـــــدمـــة
بتاريخ : 19 / 07 / 2000


----------



## egyptchristian (29 يوليو 2007)

*646- النور و الظلمة 26 / 07 / 2000*

العنوان : الـنـور و الـظـلـمـة
بتاريخ : 26 / 07 / 2000


----------



## egyptchristian (29 يوليو 2007)

*647- الكبرياء و العظمة 02 / 08 / 2000*

العنوان : الكبرياء و العظمة
بتاريخ : 02 / 08 / 2000


----------



## egyptchristian (29 يوليو 2007)

*648- احترام الأخرين 09 / 08 / 2000*

العنوان : احـتـرام الأخـريـن
بتاريخ : 09 / 08 / 2000


----------



## egyptchristian (29 يوليو 2007)

*649- صورة الله 06 / 09 / 2000*

العنوان : صــــــورة الله
بتاريخ : 06 / 09 / 2000
​


----------



## egyptchristian (29 يوليو 2007)

*650- المغفرة 13 / 09 / 2000*

العنوان : الــمــغــفــرة
بتاريخ : 13 / 09 / 2000


----------



## egyptchristian (12 أغسطس 2007)

*651- الذات و الكبرياء 20 / 09 / 2000*

العنوان : الذات و الكبرياء 
بتاريخ : 20 / 09 / 2000


----------



## egyptchristian (14 أغسطس 2007)

*652- الصليب 27 / 09 / 2000*

العنوان : الصليب 
بتاريخ : 27 / 09 / 2000


----------



## egyptchristian (16 أغسطس 2007)

*653- الاهتمام بالنفس الواحدة  04 / 10 / 2000*

العنوان : الاهتمام بالنفس الواحدة 
بتاريخ : 04 / 10 / 2000


----------



## egyptchristian (16 أغسطس 2007)

*654- اعمل حسابك 11 / 10 / 2000*

العنوان : اعمل حسابك
بتاريخ : 11 / 10 / 2000


----------



## crazy_girl (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

بجد روعة جدا وحلوة اوى وتحفة موووووت وكل حاجة حلوة تسلم ايدك وربنا يعوض تعبك ويباركك بجد مش عارفة اقولك ايه


----------



## egyptchristian (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*



crazy_girl قال:


> بجد روعة جدا وحلوة اوى وتحفة موووووت وكل حاجة حلوة تسلم ايدك وربنا يعوض تعبك ويباركك بجد مش عارفة اقولك ايه


 
:blush2:
يـــاة ... كل دة... أشكرك أختي الغالية على كلماتك الرقيقة وتشجيعك. ربنا يبارك حياتك ويسعدك.


----------



## @حبيب مار جرجس@ (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

*سلام الرب يسوع المسيح له المجد يكون مع الكل .
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك يا غالي علي الحاجات الفوق
راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائعه لقداسه البابا شنوده الثالث
ربنا يرجعه لينا بخير وبصحه جيده ​*


----------



## egyptchristian (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*



@حبيب مار جرجس@ قال:


> *سلام الرب يسوع المسيح له المجد يكون مع الكل .​*
> *ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك يا غالي علي الحاجات الفوق*
> *راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائعه لقداسه البابا شنوده الثالث*
> 
> *ربنا يرجعه لينا بخير وبصحه جيده *​


 
أشكرك يا حبيب على محبتك. نطلب من ربنا الصالح. ان تكون هذه العظات سبب بركة وتعزية لكثيرين. ربنا يبارك حياتك.


----------



## egyptchristian (22 أغسطس 2007)

*655- الدعوة الإلهية 18 / 10 / 2000*

العنوان : الدعوة الإلهية 
بتاريخ : 18 / 10 / 2000


----------



## egyptchristian (30 أغسطس 2007)

*656- أخطاء الكلام 25 / 10 / 2000*

العنوان : أخطاء الكلام 
بتاريخ : 25 / 10 / 2000


----------



## egyptchristian (31 أغسطس 2007)

*657- أعطني قلبك 08 / 11 / 2000*

العنوان : أعطني قلبك 
بتاريخ : 08 / 11 / 2000


----------



## egyptchristian (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*658- العنف 15 / 11 / 2000*

العنوان : العنف 
بتاريخ : 15 / 11 / 2000


----------



## egyptchristian (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*659- الفضائل المتعلقة بالتواضع 22 / 11 / 2000*

العنوان : الفضائل المتعلقة بالتواضع 
بتاريخ : 22 / 11 / 2000


----------



## egyptchristian (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*660- الأسرة في الكتاب المقدس 29 / 11 / 2000*

العنوان : الأسرة في الكتاب المقدس
بتاريخ : 29 / 11 / 2000


----------



## egyptchristian (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*661- يشوع و راحاب 06 / 12 / 2000*

العنوان : يشوع و راحاب
بتاريخ : 06 / 12 / 2000


----------



## egyptchristian (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*662- أبونا إبراهيم ج 1 13 / 12 / 2000*

العنوان : أبونا إبراهيم ج 1
بتاريخ : 13 / 12 / 2000


----------



## egyptchristian (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*663- أبونا إبراهيم ج 2  20 / 12 / 2000*

العنوان : أبونا إبراهيم ج 2
بتاريخ : 20 / 12 / 2000


----------



## egyptchristian (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*664- أبونا إبراهيم ج 3  27 / 12 / 2000*

العنوان : أبونا إبراهيم ج 3
بتاريخ : 27 / 12 / 2000


----------



## MOSHAOK (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

ربنا يعوضك على مجهود الرائع


----------



## egyptchristian (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*



MOSHAOK قال:


> ربنا يعوضك على مجهود الرائع


 
أشكرك أخي الحبيب Moshaok على كلامك الرائع والف اهلاً وسهلاً بيك وسط أسرتك وبين أخواتك وباذن ربنا تكون فرحان خالص في منتداك. ربنا يسعدك وينجح جميع طرقك.


----------



## merola (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

ده  مجهود كبير قوووى بس كان عندى طلب هو انى سمعت و عظات للبابا من السبعينات و هو كمان أيقف و دى كانت ممتعة و مؤثرة جدا فممكن حد يجمعها و يحطها على الموقع 

و شكرااا قوووى


----------



## merola (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

*ده مجهود كبير قوووى بس كان عندى طلب هو انى سمعت و عظات للبابا من السبعينات و هو كمان أيقف و دى كانت ممتعة و مؤثرة جدا فممكن حد يجمعها و يحطها على الموقع 

و شكرااا قوووى 
*


----------



## egyptchristian (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*



merola قال:


> *ده مجهود كبير قوووى بس كان عندى طلب هو انى سمعت و عظات للبابا من السبعينات و هو كمان أيقف و دى كانت ممتعة و مؤثرة جدا فممكن حد يجمعها و يحطها على الموقع **
> 
> و شكرااا قوووى
> *


 
اشكرك اختي الغالية merola على ردك الجميل وأضم صوتي ليكي واتمنى أن يتكرم من لديه عظات غير موجودة في الموضوع برفعها حتى يستفيد منها الجميع.


----------



## egyptchristian (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*



gerges_ps2 قال:


> على فكرا انا عندى عظات البابا من سنة 1978 الى2005 وعايز خدمة منك عشان اسعدك مش عارف انزل العظات على الموكع ازاى ممكن الشرح بس كان نقصنى عظات البابا من 1980الى1990 اشكرك على تعبك لانى نزلتها


 
أخي الحبيب جرجس ... ياترى رفعت العظات ولا لسة؟ لو واجهتك أي صعوبات في الرفع ياريت تقولي... يمكن اقدر اساعد.


----------



## kajo (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

لى طلب ويا ريت مشكور تلبيه ليا

وبجد تبقى شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا اوى 

نفسى فى   سلسه اضحك وتامل لقداسه البابا 

و سنوات مع اسئله الناس

وشكرا جداااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## egyptchristian (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*



kajo قال:


> لى طلب ويا ريت مشكور تلبيه ليا
> 
> وبجد تبقى شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا اوى
> 
> ...


 
شكراً يا Kajo على ردك الجميل. من عيني هدورلك على طلبك لكن مؤقتاً ممكن تنزل قفشات للبابا من هنا  و سنوات مع أسئلة البابا من هنا


----------



## kevin2008 (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

مشكووووورررررررررررر


----------



## merry (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

thank u very much


----------



## كوكوموكا (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

شكرا جددا علي تعب محبتكم وربنا يعوضكم ويزيد ف خدمتكم
ازكروني فيصلواتكم اخوكم /كيرلس


----------



## كوكوموكا (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

ربنا معاكم ويعوض في تعب خدمتكم وشكرااا جدا علي كل شيء حلو في المنتدي 
وابقوا اذكروني في صلواتكم اخوكم  دكتور/ كيرلس


----------



## egyptchristian (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

شكراً أخوتي Kevin, merry و كوكوموكا على كلماتكم المحبة. ربنا يبارك حياتكم ويسعدكم​


----------



## نشات جيد (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

ربنا  يحفظكم


----------



## egyptchristian (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*



نشات جيد قال:


> ربنا يحفظكم


 
اشكرك اخي الحبيب على دعواتك لي. ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## نشات جيد (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

شكر جدا  ع محبتكم  مع بداية  السنة  متنوش  الاستعاد لاستقبال  المسيح  وتكون قلوبكم مذود  لة​


----------



## نشات جيد (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

مع بداية السنة متنوش الاستعاد لاستقاد المسيح وتكون قلوبكم مذود لة


----------



## s_h (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

شكرا يا جميل و الرب يباركك


----------



## Meriamty (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

مكتبه اكثر من راااائعه 

شكرا ليك جداا وربنا يبارك تعبك ويعوضك 

​


----------



## egyptchristian (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*



نشات جيد قال:


> مع بداية السنة متنوش الاستعاد لاستقاد المسيح وتكون قلوبكم مذود لة


 


s_h قال:


> شكرا يا جميل و الرب يباركك


 



Meriamty قال:


> مكتبه اكثر من راااائعه ​
> 
> شكرا ليك جداا وربنا يبارك تعبك ويعوضك ​


 
​
شكراً يا نشأت و s_h و Meriamty على كلماتكم المُحبه ربنا يبارك حياتكم ويفرح قلوبكم


----------



## egyptchristian (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

لقد وجدت ان كل ملفاتي المرفوعة على orbitfiles من عظات والحان وصلوات الأجبية وحتى فيلم”The Passion of the Christ” تعطي رسالة خطأ “file deleted”. 

لقد تأكدت ان كل ملفاتي لا تزال موجوده على الـ site ولم تُمسح وبعت رسالة للقائمين على الموقع لحل هذه المشكلة. فغالباً دي مشكلة مؤقته وسيتم حلها خلال يوم أو يومين. 

أنا متأسف على هذه المشكلة. واذا لم تحل هذه المشكلة سوف ارفع جميع الملفات مرة اخرى على موقع اخر. وسلام ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح يكون معكم ويحفظكم ويبارك حياتكم. صلوا من اجلي.


----------



## egyptiansoul (16 يناير 2008)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

يا جماعه مش عارف احمل ممكن اعرف ليه  ساعدونى لو سمحتو


----------



## egyptchristian (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*



egyptiansoul قال:


> يا جماعه مش عارف احمل ممكن اعرف ليه ساعدونى لو سمحتو


 
أهلاً وسهلاً egyptiansoul. السبب  أن كان في مشكلة في الموقع المرفوعة علية الملفات لكنها تعمل الأن. ربنا يبارك حياتك.


----------



## rosemary84 (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

ميرسى ليك قوى بس بس ياسلام لو فى عظات 1979 اكيد ها ادعيلك اكتر


----------



## egyptchristian (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*



rosemary84 قال:


> ميرسى ليك قوى بس بس ياسلام لو فى عظات 1979 اكيد ها ادعيلك اكتر


 
غالي والطلب بسيط. مادام هتدعيلي اكثر... أدي عظات البابا شنودة لسنة 1979، 1978، 1977، 1976، 1975، وعظات حديثة 2006، 2005، 2004، ... وتفسير سفر الرؤيا ونشيد الأنشاد وأسئلة اجاب عليها البابا وعظات اخرى كثيرة.

اه كنت هنسى اللنك :new6: 

 عظات البابا شنودة ​


----------



## Andrew_canada (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

أنا أبحث عن عظة البابا شنزدة تسمي "يستجيب لك الرب" و لا أجدها إذا أمكن أن تريلها لي عبر الميل (هوتميل) andoura90********.com
و ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## avatakla (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

الله يعطيك محبتك وياريت اميلك عشان عاوز اتعرف عليك اخوك فى المعمودية ​


----------



## egyptchristian (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

أشكركم أخوتي على ردودكم. ويشرفني ان أتعرف عليكم من خلال الرسائل الخاصة لان استخدم الأميل غير مناسب لقواعد المنتدى. ربنا يبارك حياتكم.


----------



## كوك (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

ربنا  يبارك  فيك


----------



## egyptchristian (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*



كوك قال:


> ربنا يبارك فيك


 
أشكرك. ربنا يبارك في حياتك ويسعدك.


----------



## micheal samer (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rammrommm (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

*هقول ايه حقيقى موضوع فوق الوصف بجد بجد بجد ربنا يباركك على المجهود الهايل ده

وكنت محتاج عظة باسم التخلى بس للاسف مش فاكر هى كانت فى انهى سنة​*


----------



## nadr_0101 (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

مشكررررررررررررررررررراااااااااااااااا


----------



## lion_lion1956 (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: 7- الله يعمل وبعمل في هدوء 25 / 03 / 1980*



egyptchristian قال:


> العنوان : الله يعمل وبعمل في هدوء
> بتاريخ : 25 / 03 / 1980








شكرا اوى و ربنا ىعوض تعب محبتك بس ياريت لوعندك وعظة الديان العادل للبابا يبقى كتر خيرك


----------



## egyptchristian (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: 7- الله يعمل وبعمل في هدوء 25 / 03 / 1980*



lion_lion1956 قال:


> شكرا اوى و ربنا ىعوض تعب محبتك بس ياريت لوعندك وعظة الديان العادل للبابا يبقى كتر خيرك


 
غالي والطلب بسيط العظة هنا


----------



## كوك (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

مرسى  اوى  على  تعبك


----------



## mikoo (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

اولا شكرا علي الموضوع الهايل ده ربنا يعوضكم
ثانيا انا عايز عظة معك لا اريد شيئا علي الارض لو موجوده ابقي شاكر جداااا جدااا ليكم 
شكرا مقدما


----------



## aymanrofa (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## كوك (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

مرسى  اوى على  تعبك  ومحبتك  ليناااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## marco_2010 (10 مايو 2008)

*رد: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

مرسى خالص على تعبك معانا وربنا يعوضك خير بس انا هطلب طلب انا محتاج عظة البابا {الديان العادل} بجد انا محتاج اسمعها


----------



## micatef (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

مجهود رائع ربنا يبارك حياتك و يعوضك في ملكوته
ممكن اسأل عن عظات 1970 الي 1974 و 1982 الي 1984 و عظات 2002 و 2003 و 2004
فين الاقيهم ؟؟ 
و شكرا علي مجهودكم


----------



## ملاك صبحى (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

مش عارف فين الترانيم من فضلك قول لى:heat::heat:


----------



## kmmmoo (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

شكراً لك ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## aymanwadeea (22 مايو 2008)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

شكراااا


----------



## kmmmoo (24 مايو 2008)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

شكراً لك ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## amiramircpu (11 يونيو 2008)

*رد: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

شككررررررررررررررررررررررررررررااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## egyptchristian (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

اشكركم اخوتي لتشجيكم لضعفي ونشكر ربنا أن المكتبة عجبتكم.


----------



## كوكو الحنون (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك بس لى طلب عند حضرتك انا عاوز عظة البابا شنودة  اللى بتتكلم عن امام الديان العادل


----------



## menakamel (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

Thank You


----------



## RemonLoukas (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

بس لو سمحت فيه عظه للبابا قديمه وصوت البابا فيها رفيع بيتكلم فيها عن الصلاه أخدذوليس عطاء 

هذه العظه جميله جداً وكنت محتاجه فلو عندك ممكن تبعتهالى


----------



## ebdyakon (16 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=32729676632

شارك معنا بالضغط على هذا اللينك واحصل على افضل الترانيم والعضات 
واحصل على الرسائل اليومية


----------



## ebdyakon (16 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

*http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=32729676632*
*:love45:*


----------



## taxi30 (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

بجد انا مش لاقى كلام اعبر بيه عن شكرى وإعجابى بالموضوع 
والمجهود الجبار ده 
غير انى اقولك ربنا يعوضك ويبارك فى خدمتك 
ويجعلها سبب بركة للجميع 
شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررا​


----------



## bishooo_wherever (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

thanxssssssssssssss


----------



## atmorsh (17 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

اريد عظة معك لا اريد شيئا على الارض


----------



## mikooo2008 (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

كنت عاوز الوعظه بتاعت الباب شنودة ( بعد الموت مافيش فرصه)


----------



## هارى بوتر (26 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

*ربنا يعوض تعبك
ميرسى كتييييييييير*
:big29:


----------



## oesi no (27 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*



> كنت عاوز الوعظه بتاعت الباب شنودة ( بعد الموت مافيش فرصه)


اسم العظه امام الديان العادل 
هتلاقيها فى الموضوع


----------



## oesi no (27 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*



> اريد عظة معك لا اريد شيئا على الارض


العظه موجودة فى المكتبة


----------



## youhana16 (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

يار يت يا جماعه الملفات تتحط بصياغة rar


----------



## m3a.allah (28 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

بجد موضوع رائع ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## جورج صادق قزمان (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*


----------



## fathergreat117 (3 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

عمل جميل كلة بركات و نعمة


----------



## fathergreat117 (3 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

الي الامام ودائما في تقدم


----------



## wael80 (4 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

شكرا لتعب محبتكم ربنا يعوضكم كل خير ربنا معاكم


----------



## egyptchristian (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: + مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

أشكركم اخوتي علي تشجيعكم وارجو ان تكون العظات سبب بركة للجميع.


----------



## Elkalim (17 أكتوبر 2008)

نشكر الله كثيرا على وجود هذا المنتدى الرائع


----------



## samysad2008 (21 أكتوبر 2008)

نشكر ربنا على هذا الكنز الثمين وربنا يحفظ لنا قداسة البابا شنودة  ونقول لة حمداللة على السلامة لعودتة لنا بصحة جيدة


----------



## صليب وفيق (31 أكتوبر 2008)

الرب يعوض تعب محبتك خير وأرجو الصلاة لأجل ضعفي


----------



## مريم جورج ميلاد (1 نوفمبر 2008)

انا سعيدة جدا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم انتوا بتسمحلنا بالمزيد من التعاليم من خلال العظات والترانيم والتفاسير ربنا يبارك حياتكم وانتظر منكم المزيد من التعاليم


----------



## Elkalim (2 نوفمبر 2008)

thanks


----------



## emeelmimi (3 نوفمبر 2008)

Rabana Ma3ak


----------



## egyptchristian (19 نوفمبر 2008)

أشكركم أخوتي الأحباء على مداخلتكم الرائعة. ونشكر ربنا على منتديات الكنيسة التي اتاحت لي الفرصة للتعرف على أخوة محبين مثلكم. ربنا يبارك حياتكم ويسعدكم.


----------



## sally adel (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*ربنا يعوض المجهود الرائع دة بجد ، لو سمحتوا انا عايزة عظة "بعد الموت ما فيش فرصة تانية" بس بصراحة مش عارفة دة العنوان الرئيسى ولا لأ *


----------



## oesi no (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*



ربنا يعوض المجهود الرائع دة بجد ، لو سمحتوا انا عايزة عظة "بعد الموت ما فيش فرصة تانية" بس بصراحة مش عارفة دة العنوان الرئيسى ولا لأ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا مش هو دة العنوان 
اسم الوعظه امام الديان العادل *


----------



## tiger0000 (7 ديسمبر 2008)

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## doda89 (15 ديسمبر 2008)

شكراً  على الموضوع الرائع

بدور على " تأملات البابا فى قطع النوم"  

مش عارف هيا موجوده ولا لأ هنا
ممكن تكون موجودة بأسم تانى

أرجو الأهتمام


----------



## gergesgrace (26 ديسمبر 2008)

اشوف اصوتيات للببا شنودة


----------



## مراد نشات (28 ديسمبر 2008)

ربنا يباركك
:d


----------



## كيرلس نسيم (31 ديسمبر 2008)

[سلام المسيح معاكم انا سعيد علشان اشترك فى هذا المنتدى وارجو ان ترسلولى الوعظة التى بكى فيها قداسة الباباشينوده الثالث وشكرا    kemo alfahd2010


----------



## زخاريوس نجيب (7 يناير 2009)

بحب أصبح علي الاخوة والاخوات القائمين علي العمل بالمنتدى ويارب عام سعيد عليكم وكل سنة وانتم بخير وسعادة وسلام والرب يعوض تعب محبتكم - زخاريوس


----------



## amad_almalk (8 يناير 2009)

مرسيىىىىىىىىى جدا لتعبك ربنا يعوض تعبك خير​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 يناير 2009)

مكتبه اكثر من رااااااااااااااااااااائعه 

تسلم ايدك 

ميرررررسى على المكتبه الرائعه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## عائلة وجيه (11 يناير 2009)

:الله يبارك حياتكم طلب شريط الديان العادل لقداسة البابا شنوده الثالث ربنا يبارك حياتكم


----------



## باسم نادى زكى (14 يناير 2009)

برلفوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو    كتير بيسو


----------



## egyptchristian (17 يناير 2009)

اشكر جميع اخوتي على كلماتهم المحبة. ربنا يبارك حياتكم ويفرح قلوبكم. بفكر اعمل فهرس للعظات لسهولة الوصول لأي عظة واضافة عظات جديدة. صلوا من اجلي.


----------



## وطني (12 فبراير 2009)

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## elfarid (2 مارس 2009)

> فى الحقيقه قداسة البابا له وعظات تاريخيه ومفيده وتدخل القلب بسرعه مزهله ومبسط ومسهل فى الحديث ربنا يخليهولنا ويديمه لنا سنين وازمنه طويله---- فى الحقيقه نشاطكم جميل وملحوظ ولى طلب ابحث عن عظله لقداسته ولم اجدها وكل يوم لازم بسمعها وضاعت يا ريت تبعتهالى على الاميل بتاعى ولك جزيل الشكر لتعب محبتك -----------  الاميلsmsm5335******.com   وهى بأسم(عمل النعمه فى الانسان)


        مع شكرى لميع افراد النتدى الجميل الصخره ودوام التقدم والازدهار​


----------



## trank (3 مارس 2009)

ميرسى خالص على المجهود الرائع دة
اكيد هاتبقى استفادة كبيرة
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## مارىرشاد (19 مارس 2009)

عظة رائعة ربنا يبارك خدمتكمم
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## trank (21 مارس 2009)

ميرسى خالص على المجهود الرائع دة


----------



## tonylovejesus (31 مارس 2009)

thanks


----------



## marimmena (6 أبريل 2009)

السلا والنعمة وشكرا على تعب محبتكم .


----------



## minagamil (23 أبريل 2009)

thnx alot


----------



## عمادفاروق (8 مايو 2009)

[/sizeالرب يبارك فى قداسة الباباشنودة ويدوم حياتة سنمين عديدة


----------



## مورا مارون (27 مايو 2009)




----------



## Romany Zakher (3 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا عل تعبك ومجهودك 
الرب يعوضك ​*


----------



## اشرف فرعون (2 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## وجية معوض (16 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على البرامج والخدمة الجيدة


----------



## zeuis (24 سبتمبر 2009)

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك انا بانزل العظات وهى عجبانى جدا

ولو سمحت انا عايز عظات البابا عن سفر الرؤيا


----------



## Bibo Zakka (3 أكتوبر 2009)

ما أحلى أن نجتمع معا


----------



## Bibo Zakka (3 أكتوبر 2009)

أحلى حاجة عظات البابا


----------



## mickybati5a (5 يناير 2010)

*رد: 57- أخطاء اللسان 11 / 07 / 1981*



egyptchristian قال:


> العنوان : أخطـــاء اللســـان
> بتاريخ : 11 / 07 / 1981




بجد مجهود رائع جدااااااااااا,,,ربنا يعوض تعبك

انا ليا طلب صغير ,يا ريت لو تعرف تجيبلى الاسئله بتاعت المحاضرة دى او لو عندك ملخص الاسئله اللي جاوب عليها سيدنا عن الجواز و علاقة الزوج و الزوجة,, المحاضره دى كان فيها سؤال تحفة عن الموضوع دة


----------



## كيرلس بطرس (2 فبراير 2010)

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## نانتي (25 فبراير 2010)

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## music_jojo (25 أبريل 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااا على المجهود الراااااااااااائع ده ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (26 أبريل 2010)




----------



## عاطف عجايبى (30 أبريل 2010)

لو قلت كلام كتير لغايه بكره مش هاوفى حقك على الكنز الغالى ده الرب يباركك


----------



## dodo2007660 (1 مايو 2010)

شكرا على الجواهر الغالية والثمينة   ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## allah ma3ana (27 أغسطس 2010)

عظات تاملات البا با شنودة‏ اكثر من 1200 وعظه لقداسة البابا شنوده الثالث و
محاضرات *قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*
*Streaming Download *

http://www.eglisecopte.ch/mp3/index.php


----------



## gogo2 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

مرسى على الحاجات الحلوة دة


----------



## mr:maher (11 ديسمبر 2010)

ربنا يباركك


----------



## فادى فاروق (21 مارس 2011)

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## hisham.azzat (23 نوفمبر 2011)

ميرسى خالص على المجهود الرائع دة
اكيد هاتبقى استفادة كبيرة
ربنا يعوضك
              ربنا موجود


----------



## ammarss (29 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا على كل هذه المجموعة الرائعة من العضات
الرب يبارك تعب كل من شارك وعمل على تجميعها
نعمة الرب معكم


----------



## egyptchristian (29 ديسمبر 2011)

أشكر جميع أخوتي على كلاماتهم المشجعة. الفضل يرجع لمن جمع هذه العظات على CDs وليس لضعفي.


----------



## egyptchristian (17 مارس 2012)

*تامل الى متى يا رب تنسانى لقداسة البابا*

[YOUTUBE]8t7raqwnaVc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## egyptchristian (17 مارس 2012)

*حياتك مع الله لقداسة البابا*

[YOUTUBE]Bo1GXOEUmI0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## egyptchristian (17 مارس 2012)

*تأمل تعالوا إلىّ يا جميع المتعبين لقداسة البابا*

[YOUTUBE]joTTiyyTktM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## egyptchristian (17 مارس 2012)

*تامل حوار مع الله لقداسة البابا*

[YOUTUBE]nyEa7P8FfNs[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## egyptchristian (17 مارس 2012)

*تأمل الاضطراب و الخوف لقداسة البابا*

[YOUTUBE]L4Rej5vmIuI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## egyptchristian (18 مارس 2012)

*لا تفقد الرجاء للبابا شنودة*

[YOUTUBE]_e0TEj1Aagk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## egyptchristian (18 مارس 2012)

*تأمل لا تخف لانى معك البابا شنودة*

[YOUTUBE]1EDmJiQ3Ke4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## egyptchristian (18 مارس 2012)

*تأمل الفرح فى الضيقة لقداسة البابا*

[YOUTUBE]OfmUBEFSsmI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## egyptchristian (19 مارس 2012)

*تامل الله يجرح و يعصب لقداسة البابا*

[YOUTUBE]S0pWhKSqc4A[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## egyptchristian (19 مارس 2012)

*تأمل الله قوى لقداسة البابا*

[YOUTUBE]pNkFWbZD3QM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## egyptchristian (20 مارس 2012)

*تأمل توبنى يارب فأتوب لقداسة البابا*

[YOUTUBE]6TmGJzUO2mU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## egyptchristian (20 مارس 2012)

*تأمل إجذبنى ورائك لقداسة البابا*

[YOUTUBE]uxdeAqYcb98[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## egyptchristian (20 مارس 2012)

*تأمل امام الديان العادل لقداسة البابا*

[YOUTUBE]b6r4uG5EmRg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## egyptchristian (20 مارس 2012)

*تأمل بعد الموت مفيش فرصة أو تأمل توبى يا نفسى لقداسة البابا*

[YOUTUBE]l23UBh2jtnY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## egyptchristian (20 مارس 2012)

*الحصاد كثير والفعلة قليلون لقداسة البابا*

[YOUTUBE]9Cm6ZGqyPSA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## egyptchristian (20 مارس 2012)

*القلق ايام الامتحانات لقداسة البابا شنودة*

[YOUTUBE]rSxghg79f38[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## egyptchristian (20 مارس 2012)

*تأمل اية احساسك بربنا لقداسة البابا*

[YOUTUBE]DY8tjtsEO5A[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## egyptchristian (20 مارس 2012)

*تأمل قدوس الله لقداسة البابا*

[YOUTUBE]_2cVJv5gNzE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## egyptchristian (20 مارس 2012)

*تأمل باركى يا نفسى الرب أو تأمل صلاة التسبيح لقداسة البابا*

[YOUTUBE]BuZg_R21F-k[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## egyptchristian (20 مارس 2012)

*تأمل ارادة الرب لقداسة البابا*

[YOUTUBE]vls7u7xCDXw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## egyptchristian (21 مارس 2012)

*تأمل من هو الله لقداسة البابا*

[YOUTUBE]VF-UzLWWgKM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## egyptchristian (21 مارس 2012)

*تأمل فلسفة الألم لقداسة البابا*

[YOUTUBE]No8TiZzLLtM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## egyptchristian (22 مارس 2012)

*تأمل أين الانسحاق لقداسة البابا*

[YOUTUBE]webGDaVO250[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## egyptchristian (22 مارس 2012)

*تأمل الفرح فى الضيقة لقداسة البابا*

[YOUTUBE]OfmUBEFSsmI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## egyptchristian (23 مارس 2012)

*تأمل الرحمة و الرأفة لقداسة البابا*

[YOUTUBE]7hWJ7FnGPOI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## egyptchristian (23 مارس 2012)

*من هو الله - البابا شنوده الثالث*

[YOUTUBE]csGw3G5aT7M[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## egyptchristian (23 مارس 2012)

*اخر عظة عن الذكاء لقداسة البابا شنوده الثالث 7 مارس 2012*

[YOUTUBE]SVVz3gdw_Cw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## egyptchristian (23 مارس 2012)

*الله إله الضعفاء*

[YOUTUBE]QqOaojrFr_s[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## egyptchristian (23 مارس 2012)

*احبك يارب قصيدة البابا شنودة*

[YOUTUBE]jY34RY0Xcjw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## egyptchristian (23 مارس 2012)

*قصيدة يا الهى - أحدث قصائد البابا شنودة الثالث*

[YOUTUBE]xQrV-QFbERg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## egyptchristian (24 مارس 2012)

*انت لم تنصت من قصائد البابا شنودة*

[YOUTUBE]6U7bTIONZg8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## egyptchristian (24 مارس 2012)

*قم حطم الشيطان. .شعر لقداسة البابا شنوده الثالث*

[YOUTUBE]ClDVf95B8CQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## egyptchristian (24 مارس 2012)

*حرمت البرارى - قصيدة البابا شنودة الثالث*

[YOUTUBE]gv7kw84lfuM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## egyptchristian (24 مارس 2012)

*ترنيمة حرمت الجبال من قصائد البابا شنودة*

[YOUTUBE]EdL4nLdXAsE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## egyptchristian (24 مارس 2012)

*تأمل التجارب والضيقات - لقداسة البابا شنودة*

[YOUTUBE]IvHHB6WyDXA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## egyptchristian (24 مارس 2012)

*همسة حب : عن حياة قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

[YOUTUBE]cuj2fxwHxmc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## egyptchristian (24 مارس 2012)

*تأمل التوبة لقداسة البابا*

[YOUTUBE]0eke9pR9N8k[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## egyptchristian (25 مارس 2012)

*تأمل البركة لقداسة البابا*

[YOUTUBE]FR8_oD0H3lU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## egyptchristian (25 مارس 2012)

*تأمل الثمر لقداسة البابا*

[YOUTUBE]EqUMLuJMJkw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 مارس 2012)

*تم تثبيت الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## egyptchristian (26 مارس 2012)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *تم تثبيت الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​



أشكرك أختي الغالية Bent El3dra على تقيمك وعلى تثبيت الموضوع. ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك.


----------



## egyptchristian (26 مارس 2012)

*تأمل الحصاد كثير و الفعلة قليلون لقداسة البابا*

[YOUTUBE]Gr-VWzgyaZ4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## egyptchristian (27 مارس 2012)

*تأمل الرب يحفظ دخولك و خروجك لقداسة البابا*

[YOUTUBE]JuugCJnaonE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## egyptchristian (29 مارس 2012)

*تأمل الصوم و الصلاة لقداسة البابا*

[YOUTUBE]FFn6UwGL9q4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## egyptchristian (30 مارس 2012)

*تأمل ربنا موجود لقداسة البابا*

[YOUTUBE]3wW2SEwcbR8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## egyptchristian (31 مارس 2012)

*الأباء السواح 1975*

العنوان : الأباء السواح
بتاريخ : 1975


----------



## egyptchristian (31 مارس 2012)

*الالتزام 1975*

العنوان : الالتزامhttp://www.mediafire.com/?47vcgol0ghe3r39
بتاريخ : 1975


----------



## egyptchristian (31 مارس 2012)

*الثبات فى الله 1975*

العنوان : الثبات فى اللهhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?yq73ryyiejpigkm
بتاريخ : 1975


----------



## egyptchristian (31 مارس 2012)

*النعمة 1975*

العنوان : [URL="http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?i3a42100bb6heg8"]النعمة[/URL]
بتاريخ : 1975


----------



## egyptchristian (31 مارس 2012)

*النعمة2 1975*

العنوان : النعمة2
بتاريخ : 1975


----------



## egyptchristian (1 أبريل 2012)

*النعمة3 1975*

العنوان : النعمة3
بتاريخ : 1975


----------



## egyptchristian (1 أبريل 2012)

*انا سوداء وجميلة 1975*

العنوان : انا سوداء وجميلة
بتاريخ : 1975


----------



## egyptchristian (1 أبريل 2012)

*انا سوداء وجميلة2 1975*

العنوان : انا سوداء وجميلة2
 بتاريخ : 1975


----------



## egyptchristian (1 أبريل 2012)

*انا سوداء وجميلة3 1975*

العنوان : [URL="http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?vrj9lnzs22b0r1n"]انا سوداء وجميلة3
[/URL] بتاريخ : 1975


----------



## egyptchristian (1 أبريل 2012)

*انى اقوم واطوف 1975*

العنوان : انى اقوم واطوف
 بتاريخ : 1975


----------



## egyptchristian (2 أبريل 2012)

*قصيده انت يارب لقداسه البابا شنوده*

[YOUTUBE]3GhtnwHd8g4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## egyptchristian (2 أبريل 2012)

*عظه قداسه البابا شنوده عن محبه الله لنا*

[YOUTUBE]vjL-awOn_Xs[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## egyptchristian (2 أبريل 2012)

*محاضرة قداسة البابا شنوده بعنوان الصوم ليوم 22-2-2012*

[YOUTUBE]RMQZwHpVlU8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## egyptchristian (2 أبريل 2012)

*تأمل لك القوة والمجد للبابا شنوده لعام 69 لقداسة البابا شنوده*

[YOUTUBE]C7Lyk-IgMZw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## egyptchristian (2 أبريل 2012)

*حياة يشوع 1975*

العنوان : حياة يشوعhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?q54lr1wc95ukx2b
 بتاريخ : 1975


----------



## egyptchristian (2 أبريل 2012)

*ذكريات المحبة 1975*

العنوان : ذكريات المحبة
 بتاريخ : 1975


----------



## egyptchristian (2 أبريل 2012)

*رابح النفوس 1975*

العنوان : رابح النفوس
 بتاريخ : 1975


----------



## egyptchristian (2 أبريل 2012)

*رابح النفوس2 1975*

العنوان : رابح النفوس2
 بتاريخ : 1975


----------



## egyptchristian (2 أبريل 2012)

*صفات الله 1975*

العنوان : صفات الله
 بتاريخ : 1975


----------



## egyptchristian (2 أبريل 2012)

*عام جديد 1975*

العنوان : عام جديدhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?8hnc6zn83r986fn
 بتاريخ : 1975


----------



## egyptchristian (2 أبريل 2012)

*عيد النيروز 1975*

العنوان : عيد النيروز
 بتاريخ : 1975


----------



## egyptchristian (2 أبريل 2012)

*فى الليل على فراشى 1975*

العنوان : فى الليل على فراشى
 بتاريخ : 1975


----------



## Samir poet (2 أبريل 2012)

*




*​


----------



## egyptchristian (2 أبريل 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *​



صورة رائعة أخي الحبيب سمير. أشكرك لأضافتها للموضوع. ربنا يبارك حياتك ويفرح قلبك.


----------



## egyptchristian (5 أبريل 2012)

*اختى العروس 1976*

العنوان : اختى العروس
 بتاريخ : 1976


----------



## egyptchristian (5 أبريل 2012)

*اسمك دهن مهراك 1976*

العنوان : اسمك دهن مهراك
 بتاريخ : 1976


----------



## egyptchristian (5 أبريل 2012)

*التواضع والكبرياء 1976*

العنوان : التواضع والكبرياءhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?apvs9mcfvqvkp7f
 بتاريخ : 1976


----------



## egyptchristian (5 أبريل 2012)

*الثبات فى الله 1976*

العنوان : الثبات فى الله
 بتاريخ : 1976


----------



## egyptchristian (5 أبريل 2012)

*الحلول الإلهية 1976*

العنوان : الحلول الإلهية
 بتاريخ : 1976


----------



## egyptchristian (5 أبريل 2012)

*الذين ضاعوا داخل الكنيسة 1976*

العنوان : الذين ضاعوا داخل الكنيسةhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?nb5wio01lx4qcim
 بتاريخ : 1976


----------



## egyptchristian (5 أبريل 2012)

*الروح القدس المعطى 1976*

العنوان : [URL="http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ahlt51p1kfqa4ya"]الروح القدس المعطى[/URL]
 بتاريخ : 1976


----------



## egyptchristian (5 أبريل 2012)

*الروح القدس النارى 1976*

العنوان : الروح القدس النارىhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ahlt51p1kfqa4ya
 بتاريخ : 1976


----------



## egyptchristian (5 أبريل 2012)

*الروح القدس الوديع 1976*

العنوان : الروح القدس الوديعhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?5mmjyslq1bi2g15
 بتاريخ : 1976


----------



## egyptchristian (5 أبريل 2012)

*الفضائل التى تقود بعضها 1976*

العنوان : الفضائل التى تقود بعضها
 بتاريخ : 1976


----------



## egyptchristian (5 أبريل 2012)

*اللقاء 1976*

العنوان : اللقاءhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?h6cvvwv953vnfor
 بتاريخ : 1976


----------



## egyptchristian (5 أبريل 2012)

*اللقاء مع الله 1976*

العنوان : اللقاء مع الله
 بتاريخ : 1976


----------



## egyptchristian (5 أبريل 2012)

*اللقاء مع الله2 1976*

العنوان : اللقاء مع الله2
 بتاريخ : 1976


----------



## egyptchristian (5 أبريل 2012)

*الله اله الضعفاء 1976*

العنوان : الله اله الضعفاء
 بتاريخ : 1976


----------



## egyptchristian (6 أبريل 2012)

*الله بين المحبة والمخافة 1976*

العنوان : الله بين المحبة والمخافةhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?y9dbsqzqqxhy85j
 بتاريخ : 1976


----------



## egyptchristian (6 أبريل 2012)

*الله يستطيع كل شئ 1976*

العنوان : الله يستطيع كل شئhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?xncxma7y4330733
 بتاريخ : 1976


----------



## egyptchristian (6 أبريل 2012)

*المصالحة مع الله 1976*

العنوان : المصالحة مع اللهhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?cvrk6009b8l8xkf
 بتاريخ : 1976


----------



## egyptchristian (6 أبريل 2012)

*النور والظلمة 1976*

العنوان : النور والظلمةhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?waxvkq6wa1sfbdd
 بتاريخ : 1976


----------



## egyptchristian (6 أبريل 2012)

*انا لحبيبى 1976*

العنوان : انا لحبيبى
 بتاريخ : 1976


----------



## egyptchristian (6 أبريل 2012)

*اين ترعى اين تربض 1976*

العنوان : اين ترعى اين تربض
 بتاريخ : 1976


----------



## egyptchristian (6 أبريل 2012)

*تأملات فى التجربة على الجبل 1976*

العنوان : تأملات فى التجربة على الجبلhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?s9htkhdy4po8uq0
 بتاريخ : 1976


----------



## egyptchristian (6 أبريل 2012)

*تأملات فى الميلاد 1976*

العنوان : تأملات فى الميلاد
 بتاريخ : 1976


----------



## egyptchristian (6 أبريل 2012)

*تأملات فى الميلاد2 1976*

العنوان : تأملات فى الميلاد2
 بتاريخ : 1976


----------



## egyptchristian (6 أبريل 2012)

*تأملات فى الميلاد3 1976*

العنوان : تأملات فى الميلاد3
 بتاريخ : 1976


----------



## egyptchristian (6 أبريل 2012)

*تأملات فى الميلاد4 1976*

العنوان : تأملات فى الميلاد4
 بتاريخ : 1976


----------



## egyptchristian (7 أبريل 2012)

*تأملات فى سفر الرؤيا 1976*

العنوان : [URL="http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?soo40z11q49ik82"]تأملات فى سفر الرؤيا[/URL]
 بتاريخ : 1976


----------



## egyptchristian (7 أبريل 2012)

*تبتهج روحى 1976*

العنوان : تبتهج روحى
 بتاريخ : 1976


----------



## egyptchristian (7 أبريل 2012)

*تواضع الله 1976*

العنوان : تواضع اللهhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?qugezjrw97cbne2
 بتاريخ : 1976


----------



## egyptchristian (7 أبريل 2012)

*حبيبى ابيض واحمر 1976*

العنوان : حبيبى ابيض واحمرhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?i4eqlxn02c3q475
 بتاريخ : 1976


----------



## egyptchristian (7 أبريل 2012)

*حياة القوة فى المسيحية 1976*

العنوان : حياة القوة فى المسيحيةhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?wa9j5f6och6xacf
 بتاريخ : 1976


----------



## egyptchristian (7 أبريل 2012)

*حياة مارمرقس 1976*

العنوان : حياة مارمرقس
 بتاريخ : 1976


----------



## egyptchristian (7 أبريل 2012)

*زيارة اليصابات 1976*

العنوان : زيارة اليصاباتhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?4n83m49iz45s0ft
 بتاريخ : 1976


----------



## egyptchristian (7 أبريل 2012)

*عمل الروح القدس 1976*

العنوان : عمل الروح القدس
 بتاريخ : 1976


----------



## egyptchristian (7 أبريل 2012)

*عيد الصليب 1976*

العنوان : عيد الصليب
 بتاريخ : 1976


----------



## egyptchristian (7 أبريل 2012)

*قساوة القلب 1976*

العنوان : قساوة القلب
 بتاريخ : 1976


----------



## egyptchristian (7 أبريل 2012)

*قلبا جديد وروحا جديدة 1976*

العنوان : قلبا جديد وروحا جديدةhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?e7x2w776cy5cngc
 بتاريخ : 1976


----------



## egyptchristian (7 أبريل 2012)

*كثرة الجهاد فى الصوم 1976*

العنوان : كثرة الجهاد فى الصوم
 بتاريخ : 1976


----------



## egyptchristian (7 أبريل 2012)

*كل ما يعمل للخير 1976*

العنوان : كل ما يعمل للخيرhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?c03owcvcapjb8n4
 بتاريخ : 1976


----------



## egyptchristian (7 أبريل 2012)

*ليكن الله هو الهدف 1976*

العنوان : ليكن الله هو الهدفhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?qo9egmxa9r72oed
 بتاريخ : 1976


----------



## egyptchristian (7 أبريل 2012)

*محاربة الشيطان 1976*

العنوان : [URL="http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?eh6pbhysu8m297m"]محاربة الشيطان[/URL]
 بتاريخ : 1976


----------



## egyptchristian (8 أبريل 2012)

*محبة الله 1976*

العنوان : محبة الله
 بتاريخ : 1976


----------



## egyptchristian (8 أبريل 2012)

*مخافة الله ومحبتة 1976*

العنوان : مخافة الله ومحبتة
 بتاريخ : 1976


----------



## egyptchristian (8 أبريل 2012)

*من قيامة المسيح نتعلم 1976*

العنوان : من قيامة المسيح نتعلم
 بتاريخ : 1976


----------



## egyptchristian (8 أبريل 2012)

*يونان النبى 1976*

العنوان : يونان النبىhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?1r9dl1khkawm7i4
 بتاريخ : 1976


----------



## egyptchristian (15 أبريل 2012)

*ارجعوا الى ارجع اليكم 1977*

العنوان : ارجعوا الى ارجع اليكم
 بتاريخ : 1977


----------



## egyptchristian (15 أبريل 2012)

*اسباب قساوة القلب 1977*

العنوان : اسباب قساوة القلبhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?w09oyy30adzz8c2
 بتاريخ : 1977


----------



## egyptchristian (15 أبريل 2012)

*الاستعداد للصوم 1977*

العنوان : [URL="http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?8x4m5nv4nm86gem"]الاستعداد للصوم[/URL]
 بتاريخ : 1977


----------



## egyptchristian (15 أبريل 2012)

*التثليث والتوحيد 1977*

العنوان : التثليث والتوحيدhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?enz8d26zc34h6td
 بتاريخ : 1977


----------



## egyptchristian (15 أبريل 2012)

*التجربة 1977*

العنوان : التجربةhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?enz8d26zc34h6td
 بتاريخ : 1977


----------



## egyptchristian (17 أبريل 2012)

*التجربة فى حياة الانسان 1977*

العنوان : التجربة فى حياة الانسان
 بتاريخ : 1977


----------



## egyptchristian (17 أبريل 2012)

*التداريب الروحية 1977*

العنوان : التداريب الروحيةhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?58xq9l6rtca6b73
 بتاريخ : 1977


----------



## egyptchristian (17 أبريل 2012)

*التساهل مع الخطية 1977*

العنوان : التساهل مع الخطيةhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?95y1zd22cp83ype
 بتاريخ : 1977


----------



## egyptchristian (17 أبريل 2012)

*الحب الالهى 1977*

العنوان : الحب الالهىhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?kgwj6jaa6mx92j1
 بتاريخ : 1977


----------



## egyptchristian (17 أبريل 2012)

*الخلاص 1977*

العنوان : الخلاصhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?64zrbezfa7z2rkq
 بتاريخ : 1977


----------



## marcelino (17 أبريل 2012)

ممكن الافى عظه الضمير بس تبقى mp3 ?​


----------



## egyptchristian (17 أبريل 2012)

marcelino قال:


> ممكن الافى عظه الضمير بس تبقى mp3 ?​



من عيني يا غالي. لقد حولتها إلي mp3 ورفعتها هنا (Download). على فكرة يمكنك تحويل ملفات الصوت بأستخدام برنامج Any Audio Converter ويمكنك التعديل في الجودة في ملفات mp3 لتصغير حجم الملفات بأستخدام برنامج MP3 QualityModifier. بالأضافة يمكنك ضغط وفك الملفات كملفات zip بأستخدام برنامج 7-zip كل البرامج دي رائعة ومجانية.


----------



## marcelino (17 أبريل 2012)

egyptchristian قال:


> من عيني يا غالي. لقد حولتها إلي mp3 ورفعتها هنا (Download). على فكرة يمكنك تحويل ملفات الصوت بأستخدام برنامج Any Audio Converter ويمكنك التعديل في الجودة في ملفات mp3 لتصغير حجم الملفات بأستخدام برنامج MP3 QualityModifier. بالأضافة يمكنك ضغط وفك الملفات كملفات zip بأستخدام برنامج 7-zip كل البرامج دي رائعة ومجانية.




شكرا ليك يا حبيبى

فى الحقيقه هى عندى بس الصيغه مش شغاله للموب ومش عندى البرنامج اللى بيحول

انا حملت اللى انت بعتها بس دى صغيره 16 دقيقه
اللى عندى 55 دقيقه​


----------



## egyptchristian (18 أبريل 2012)

marcelino قال:


> شكرا ليك يا حبيبى
> 
> فى الحقيقه هى عندى بس الصيغه مش شغاله للموب ومش عندى البرنامج اللى بيحول
> 
> ...



أشكرك أخي الحبيب على التقيم. على فكرة مدة العظة اللي رفعتها  00:32:51 حوالي (33min). لقد نزلتها وتأكدت من ذلك. تأكد أنك نزلت الملف كامل. يمكن عندك عظة أخرى للضمير. أستخدام برنامج Any Audio Converter لتحويل صيغة العظة الطويلة لmp3


----------



## egyptchristian (18 أبريل 2012)

*الشك 1977*

العنوان : الشكhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?8v60q4o3cc7j7ig
 بتاريخ : 1977


----------



## egyptchristian (18 أبريل 2012)

*العلاقة مع الله 1977*

العنوان : العلاقة مع اللهhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?x7g16ptorrnu2bs
 بتاريخ : 1977


----------



## egyptchristian (18 أبريل 2012)

*الكأبة وعلاقتها بالتوبة 1977*

العنوان : [URL="http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?3z2182ef5bhpo9g"]الكأبة وعلاقتها بالتوبة[/URL]
 بتاريخ : 1977


----------



## egyptchristian (18 أبريل 2012)

*الله البادى 1977*

العنوان : الله البادى
 بتاريخ : 1977


----------



## egyptchristian (18 أبريل 2012)

*الله الذى يعمل 1977*

العنوان : الله الذى يعمل
 بتاريخ : 1977


----------



## egyptchristian (19 أبريل 2012)

*الله دائما يعمل 1977*

العنوان : الله دائما يعملhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?zj6etgejq84r8bl
 بتاريخ : 1977


----------



## egyptchristian (19 أبريل 2012)

*الله فى الكنيسة 1977*

العنوان : الله فى الكنيسةhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?i446r02ajc9aqmb
 بتاريخ : 1977


----------



## egyptchristian (19 أبريل 2012)

*الله يبدء بالعمل 1977*

العنوان : الله يبدء بالعملhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?7tcng0zsa3sbkyi
 بتاريخ : 1977


----------



## egyptchristian (19 أبريل 2012)

*المزامير 1977*

العنوان : المزاميرhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?kx0v1xigj2dy63p
 بتاريخ : 1977


----------



## egyptchristian (19 أبريل 2012)

*الناموس 1977*

العنوان : الناموسhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?y4j4c5b31kdpeyn
 بتاريخ : 1977


----------



## egyptchristian (20 أبريل 2012)

*النسيان 1977*

العنوان : النسيانhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?01t66835ur8xkc9
 بتاريخ : 1977


----------



## egyptchristian (20 أبريل 2012)

*الهدوء 1977*

العنوان : الهدوء
 بتاريخ : 1977


----------



## egyptchristian (20 أبريل 2012)

*الوقت 1977*

العنوان : الوقتhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?h6kaxxb31cuf91q
 بتاريخ : 1977


----------



## egyptchristian (20 أبريل 2012)

*بناء الملكوت 1977*

العنوان : بناء الملكوتhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?n73590935cc9lmv
 بتاريخ : 1977


----------



## egyptchristian (20 أبريل 2012)

*تأملات فى الصوم 1977*

العنوان : تأملات فى الصومhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ekn1i2mr23qah3a
 بتاريخ : 1977


----------



## egyptchristian (21 أبريل 2012)

*تأملات فى الميلاد 1977*

العنوان : تأملات فى الميلاد
 بتاريخ : 1977


----------



## egyptchristian (21 أبريل 2012)

*تاملات فى صفات الله*

العنوان : تاملات فى صفات الله
 بتاريخ : 1977


----------



## egyptchristian (21 أبريل 2012)

*تركت محبتك الاولى 1977*

العنوان : تركت محبتك الاولى
 بتاريخ : 1977


----------



## egyptchristian (21 أبريل 2012)

*حياة السلام 1977*

العنوان : حياة السلامhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?f92h1kxeohwhxa7
 بتاريخ : 1977


----------



## egyptchristian (21 أبريل 2012)

*حياة الطهارة 1977*

العنوان : حياة الطهارة
 بتاريخ : 1977


----------



## egyptchristian (22 أبريل 2012)

*حياة القداسة 1977*

العنوان : حياة القداسة
 بتاريخ : 1977


----------



## egyptchristian (22 أبريل 2012)

*خطوات فى الطريق لله 1977*

العنوان : خطوات فى الطريق للهhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?22qj4usdzv34r86
 بتاريخ : 1977


----------



## egyptchristian (22 أبريل 2012)

*رحلة امريكا 1977*

العنوان : رحلة امريكاhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?d53l2grtfc8fm8h
 بتاريخ : 1977


----------



## egyptchristian (22 أبريل 2012)

*شفتاك يا عروس 1977*

العنوان : شفتاك يا عروسhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?4b8piv8zau0af8c
 بتاريخ : 1977


----------



## egyptchristian (22 أبريل 2012)

*علاقتنا بالرب 1977*

العنوان : علاقتنا بالربhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?6x92xolhqd920xp
 بتاريخ : 1977


----------



## egyptchristian (25 أبريل 2012)

*عمل الرب بقديسيه 1977*

العنوان : عمل الرب بقديسيه
 بتاريخ : 1977


----------



## egyptchristian (25 أبريل 2012)

*قساوة القلب 1977*

العنوان : قساوة القلب
 بتاريخ : 1977


----------



## egyptchristian (25 أبريل 2012)

*كملة الله 1977*

العنوان : [URL="http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?769zbq004s3pou3"]كملة الله[/URL]
 بتاريخ : 1977


----------



## egyptchristian (25 أبريل 2012)

*لا تقسوا قلوبكم 1977*

العنوان : لا تقسوا قلوبكمhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?769zbq004s3pou3
 بتاريخ : 1977


----------



## egyptchristian (25 أبريل 2012)

*معك لا اريد شيئا 1977*

العنوان : معك لا اريد شيئاhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?hzaxrgplte1qaxi
 بتاريخ : 1977


----------



## egyptchristian (25 أبريل 2012)

*ها انت جميلة 1977*

العنوان : ها انت جميلة
 بتاريخ : 1977


----------



## egyptchristian (27 أبريل 2012)

*اسمك طيب مسكوب 1978*

العنوان : اسمك طيب مسكوب
 بتاريخ : 1978


----------



## egyptchristian (27 أبريل 2012)

*الاتضاع 1978*

العنوان : الاتضاعhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ie87bbsc453rngf
 بتاريخ : 1978


----------



## egyptchristian (27 أبريل 2012)

*الاجبية 1978*

العنوان : الاجبيةhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?rtb7fozgh085cth
 بتاريخ : 1978


----------



## egyptchristian (27 أبريل 2012)

*التجربة على الجبل 1978*

العنوان : [URL="http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?xd1srt3yx4tbmg3"]التجربة على الجبل[/URL]
 بتاريخ : 1978


----------



## egyptchristian (27 أبريل 2012)

*التجربة على الجبل2 1978*

العنوان : التجربة على الجبل2
 بتاريخ : 1978


----------



## egyptchristian (27 أبريل 2012)

*التجربة على الجبل3 1978*

العنوان : التجربة على الجبل3
 بتاريخ : 1978


----------



## egyptchristian (27 أبريل 2012)

*التواضع اساسه التوبة 1978*

العنوان : التواضع اساسه التوبة
 بتاريخ : 1978


----------



## egyptchristian (27 أبريل 2012)

*الجديد فى الحياة الروحية 1978*

العنوان : الجديد فى الحياة الروحيةhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?il3k5wccv292q43
 بتاريخ : 1978


----------



## egyptchristian (27 أبريل 2012)

*الخطية المحبوبة 1978*

العنوان : الخطية المحبوبة
 بتاريخ : 1978


----------



## egyptchristian (27 أبريل 2012)

*الدفاع عن النفس 1978*

العنوان : الدفاع عن النفسhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?24fuaws4i2hburv
 بتاريخ : 1978


----------



## egyptchristian (29 أبريل 2012)

*الديان العادل 1978*

العنوان : الديان العادلhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?v1pe1ftbdkpfczg
 بتاريخ : 1978


----------



## egyptchristian (29 أبريل 2012)

*الروح القدس*

العنوان : الروح القدس
 بتاريخ : 1978


----------



## egyptchristian (29 أبريل 2012)

*السلوك الحقيقى 1978*

العنوان : السلوك الحقيقىhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?cuzltsyddco9ht6
 بتاريخ : 1978


----------



## egyptchristian (29 أبريل 2012)

*الضمير 1978*

العنوان : الضميرhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?dxdr7ry30nb120d
 بتاريخ : 1978


----------



## egyptchristian (29 أبريل 2012)

*الضمير2 1978*

العنوان : الضمير2
 بتاريخ : 1978


----------



## egyptchristian (29 أبريل 2012)

*العمل الفردى 1978*

العنوان : العمل الفردى
 بتاريخ : 1978


----------



## egyptchristian (29 أبريل 2012)

*الفتور الروحى 1978*

العنوان : الفتور الروحىhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?58w8ldowivf1i4f
 بتاريخ : 1978


----------



## egyptchristian (29 أبريل 2012)

*المواهب الروحية 1978*

العنوان : المواهب الروحيةhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?jdt40hi936c0qxx
 بتاريخ : 1978


----------



## egyptchristian (29 أبريل 2012)

*النسيان 1978*

العنوان : النسيانhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ad227un9kgf3aqx
 بتاريخ : 1978


----------



## egyptchristian (29 أبريل 2012)

*الهنا الراعى 1978*

العنوان : الهنا الراعىhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?9y7mc2e8cskg9al
 بتاريخ : 1978


----------



## egyptchristian (1 مايو 2012)

*انا نائم وقلبى مستيقظ 1978*

العنوان : انا نائم وقلبى مستيقظhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?78dm93j16rb8jsw
 بتاريخ : 1978


----------



## egyptchristian (1 مايو 2012)

*فى الليل 1978*

العنوان : فى الليلhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ajlf1iaf4xb541a
 بتاريخ : 1978


----------



## egyptchristian (1 مايو 2012)

*قدوس الله 1978*

العنوان : قدوس الله
 بتاريخ : 1978


----------



## egyptchristian (1 مايو 2012)

*كيف يحيا الانسان 1978*

العنوان : كيف يحيا الانسانhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?htk1a9hum22pfdl
 بتاريخ : 1978


----------



## egyptchristian (1 مايو 2012)

*معاملة الاطفال 1978*

العنوان : معاملة الاطفالhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?w3m3uak9gucpclt
 بتاريخ : 1978


----------



## egyptchristian (2 مايو 2012)

*ابائنا الرسل 1979*

العنوان : ابائنا الرسلhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?r7nvynvfy3owvso
 بتاريخ : 1979


----------



## egyptchristian (2 مايو 2012)

*اثنان خير من واحد 1979*

العنوان : اثنان خير من واحدhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?etscuytrzp1msih
 بتاريخ : 1979


----------



## egyptchristian (2 مايو 2012)

*اثنان خير من واحد2 1979*

العنوان : اثنان خير من واحد2
 بتاريخ : 1979


----------



## egyptchristian (2 مايو 2012)

*الاتضاع 1979*

العنوان : الاتضاع
 بتاريخ : 1979


----------



## egyptchristian (2 مايو 2012)

*الانفصال عن الله 1979*

العنوان : الانفصال عن اللهhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?qclit8axypi7loh
 بتاريخ : 1979


----------



## egyptchristian (3 مايو 2012)

*التدبير الالهى 1979*

العنوان : التدبير الالهىhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?54i3ag2vq441vae
 بتاريخ : 1979


----------



## egyptchristian (3 مايو 2012)

*التقليد والتسليم 1979*

العنوان : التقليد والتسليمhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?jbedqmx6pb17wm6
 بتاريخ : 1979


----------



## egyptchristian (3 مايو 2012)

*التواضع 1979*

العنوان : التواضعhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?n1ccwgaqlmhjizz
 بتاريخ : 1979


----------



## egyptchristian (3 مايو 2012)

*الحديث الروحى 1979*

العنوان : [URL="http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?byituutxdye4v6p"]الحديث الروحى[/URL]
 بتاريخ : 1979


----------



## egyptchristian (3 مايو 2012)

*الخطية 1979*

العنوان : الخطيةhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?byituutxdye4v6p
 بتاريخ : 1979


----------



## egyptchristian (4 مايو 2012)

*الدقة فى الحياة الروحية 1979*

العنوان : الدقة فى الحياة الروحيةhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?jey1t83n910dljm
 بتاريخ : 1979


----------



## egyptchristian (4 مايو 2012)

*الذبائح وخروف الفصح 1979*

العنوان : الذبائح وخروف الفصحhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?6ngc2jrfai2d5xw
 بتاريخ : 1979


----------



## egyptchristian (4 مايو 2012)

*السلام القلبى 1979*

العنوان : السلام القلبىhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?nlc5lcqucupf3lg
 بتاريخ : 1979


----------



## egyptchristian (4 مايو 2012)

*الشكوك 1979*

العنوان : الشكوك
 بتاريخ : 1979


----------



## egyptchristian (4 مايو 2012)

*الصوم الكبير 1979*

العنوان : الصوم الكبيرhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?8bvhlthxjn9g6o8
 بتاريخ : 1979


----------



## egyptchristian (5 مايو 2012)

*الضيقات الموصلة للملكوت 1979*

العنوان : الضيقات الموصلة للملكوتhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?3493dwijx2x0udc
 بتاريخ : 1979


----------



## egyptchristian (5 مايو 2012)

*العمق الروحى 1979*

العنوان : العمق الروحىhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?m9xdwd65z0cm318
 بتاريخ : 1979


----------



## egyptchristian (5 مايو 2012)

*العمل مع الله 1979*

العنوان : العمل مع اللهhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?9mzhj1h9vpmjg4l
 بتاريخ : 1979


----------



## egyptchristian (5 مايو 2012)

*الغيرة المقدسة 1979*

العنوان : الغيرة المقدسة
 بتاريخ : 1979


----------



## egyptchristian (5 مايو 2012)

*الفتور الروحى 1979*

العنوان : الفتور الروحىhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?6a2ivag4oxeacl1
 بتاريخ : 1979


----------



## Samir poet (5 مايو 2012)

امين امين ربنا يبارك فى حياتك  
وخدمتك
​


----------



## egyptchristian (5 مايو 2012)

أشكرك أخي الغالي ويبارك حياتك ويفرح قلبك.


----------



## egyptchristian (6 مايو 2012)

*القيم فى حياة الانسان 1979*

العنوان : القيم فى حياة الانسانhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?010urr0z3eczvwr
 بتاريخ : 1979


----------



## egyptchristian (6 مايو 2012)

*الكتاب المقدس فى الخدمة 1979*

العنوان : الكتاب المقدس فى الخدمةhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?g9uuhtaia8e9yt9
 بتاريخ : 1979


----------



## egyptchristian (6 مايو 2012)

*المحبة فى الكتاب 1979*

العنوان : المحبة فى الكتابhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?1izvnivxvmbjtnx
 بتاريخ : 1979


----------



## egyptchristian (6 مايو 2012)

*المعرفة مع العلم 1979*

العنوان : المعرفة مع العلم
 بتاريخ : 1979


----------



## egyptchristian (6 مايو 2012)

*النمو 1979*

العنوان : النموhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?8b1d28pd3b3mt7a
 بتاريخ : 1979


----------



## egyptchristian (8 مايو 2012)

*ان سمعتم صوته 1979*

العنوان : ان سمعتم صوتهhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?b6h1nxp29imwa93
 بتاريخ : 1979


----------



## egyptchristian (8 مايو 2012)

*انا فيهم وهم فى 1979*

العنوان : انا فيهم وهم فىhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?e72042noai5oeym
 بتاريخ : 1979


----------



## egyptchristian (8 مايو 2012)

*ايام واوقات مقدسة 1979*

العنوان : ايام واوقات مقدسة
 بتاريخ : 1979


----------



## egyptchristian (8 مايو 2012)

*تكونوا لى شهودا 1979*

العنوان : تكونوا لى شهودا
 بتاريخ : 1979


----------



## egyptchristian (8 مايو 2012)

*حياة الانتصار 1979*

العنوان : حياة الانتصارhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?kclzd39gtvav24d
 بتاريخ : 1979


----------



## egyptchristian (11 مايو 2012)

*حياة القداسة 1979*

العنوان : حياة القداسةhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?gigx13a3d33xe3k
 بتاريخ : 1979


----------



## egyptchristian (11 مايو 2012)

*خطية عدم الوفاء 1979*

العنوان : خطية عدم الوفاءhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?8anegmar0a0o5g9
 بتاريخ : 1979


----------



## egyptchristian (11 مايو 2012)

*ذهبا ولبانا ومرا 1979*

العنوان : ذهبا ولبانا ومراhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?hyx9hk6tyeuy1dy
 بتاريخ : 1979


----------



## egyptchristian (11 مايو 2012)

*رسالتنا فى الحياة 1979*

العنوان : رسالتنا فى الحياةhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?e0mxib2viw100d6
 بتاريخ : 1979


----------



## egyptchristian (11 مايو 2012)

*سر الكهنوت 1979*

العنوان : سر الكهنوتhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?24tq8ffzwp1ak7w
 بتاريخ : 1979


----------



## egyptchristian (12 مايو 2012)

*قوة القيامة 1979*

العنوان : قوة القيامةhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?dqf42dcmcbmcfpp
 بتاريخ : 1979


----------



## egyptchristian (12 مايو 2012)

*كيف ترعى الاخرين 1979*

العنوان : كيف ترعى الاخرينhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?vf1awxte5lkom62
 بتاريخ : 1979


----------



## egyptchristian (12 مايو 2012)

*كيف نرضى الله 1979*

العنوان : [URL="http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ica8wpbzcs99v0b"]كيف نرضى الله[/URL]
 بتاريخ : 1979


----------



## egyptchristian (12 مايو 2012)

*معوقات النمو الروحى 1979*

العنوان : معوقات النمو الروحىhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ica8wpbzcs99v0b
 بتاريخ : 1979


----------



## egyptchristian (12 مايو 2012)

*مكانة القديسين 1979*

العنوان : مكانة القديسين
 بتاريخ : 1979


----------



## egyptchristian (14 مايو 2012)

*قدوس القوى 08 / 01 / 1965*

العنوان : قدوس القوىhttp://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id867694505
بتاريخ : 08 / 01 / 1965


----------



## egyptchristian (16 مايو 2012)

*يستجيب لك الرب1 15 / 01 / 1965*

العنوان : يستجيب لك الرب1http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ycfsq024n71o0kg
بتاريخ : 15 / 01 / 1965


----------



## egyptchristian (17 مايو 2012)

*يستجيب لك الرب2 22 / 01 / 1965*

العنوان : يستجيب لك الرب2
بتاريخ : 22 / 01 / 1965


----------



## egyptchristian (20 مايو 2012)

*اسم الرب برج حصين 29 / 01 / 1965*

العنوان : اسم الرب برج حصين
بتاريخ : 29 / 01 / 1965


----------



## egyptchristian (22 مايو 2012)

*يعطيك الرب حسب قلبك 5/ 2/ 1965*

العنوان : يعطيك الرب حسب قلبكhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?f56prx2dyj31l70
بتاريخ : 5/ 2/ 1965


----------



## egyptchristian (29 مايو 2012)

*هاليلو يا 12/ 2/ 1965*

العنوان : هاليلو يا
بتاريخ : 12/ 2/ 1965


----------



## egyptchristian (22 يونيو 2012)

*احببت 19/ 2/ 1965*

العنوان : احببت
بتاريخ : 19/ 2/ 1965


----------



## mmeennaa (23 يونيو 2012)

_*الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم و يعزينا جميعا*_​


----------



## egyptchristian (4 يوليو 2012)

mmeennaa قال:


> _*الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم و يعزينا جميعا*_​



أشكرك يا mmeennaa على كلماتك المعزيه. ربنا يفرح قلبك.


----------



## الساحر الفرعونى (4 يوليو 2012)

*الف الف الف شكرا 
بجد مجهود خرافى و مكتبة عملاقة لمعلم الاجيال شفعته تكون معانا 
ربنا يقويك و يبارك على تعب محبتك​*


----------



## egyptchristian (4 يوليو 2012)

الساحر الفرعونى قال:


> *الف الف الف شكرا
> بجد مجهود خرافى و مكتبة عملاقة لمعلم الاجيال شفعته تكون معانا
> ربنا يقويك و يبارك على تعب محبتك​*



أشكرك أخي الحبيب. ربنا يبارك حياتك ويفرح قلبك.


----------



## egyptchristian (15 أغسطس 2012)

*سهل حياتنا 26/ 2/ 1965*

العنوان : سهل حياتناhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?hx0a68bs6kchitx
بتاريخ : 26/ 2/ 1965


----------



## egyptchristian (16 أغسطس 2012)

*اعترفوا للرب 5/ 3/ 1965*

العنوان : اعترفوا للربhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?y77ozrbgp62lnp7
بتاريخ : 5/ 3/ 1965


----------



## egyptchristian (16 أغسطس 2012)

*فى ضيقتى صرخت الى الرب 12/ 3/ 1965*

العنوان :فى ضيقتى صرخت الى الرب
بتاريخ : 12/ 3/ 1965


----------



## egyptchristian (16 أغسطس 2012)

*الحجر الذى رذله البناؤون 19/ 3/ 1965*

العنوان :الحجر الذى رذله البناؤونhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?v34ynqh7xd5mlf0
بتاريخ : 19/ 3/ 1965


----------



## egyptchristian (16 أغسطس 2012)

*تاملات فى صلاة نصف الليل 26/ 3/ 1965*

العنوان :تاملات فى صلاة نصف الليلhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?nm3eyc2b2lc5zar
بتاريخ : 26/ 3/ 1965


----------



## عياد زكريا (19 أغسطس 2012)

وعظة الديان العادل بدون موصيقة


----------



## samyb3 (3 أغسطس 2013)

ginajoojoo قال:


> *ميرسى خالص على المجهود الرائع دة
> اكيد هاتبقى استفادة كبيرة
> ربنا يعوضك*



ربتا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## جرجس رضا فرج (1 نوفمبر 2013)

وعظات البابا شنودة الثالث mp3 بالموسيقى


----------



## remo_200987 (22 نوفمبر 2013)

*لوسمحتو عاوز عظة ارجع مرة تاني لربنا بدون موسيقي*

سلام المسيح عاوز عظة ارجع مرة تاني لربنا او    (علاقة الإنسان بالله ) 
دا اسم العظة الاصلية بس ياريت تكون بصوت نقي بتاريخ 1981 
http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id867748291


----------



## القرينى (24 مارس 2015)

egyptchristian قال:


> العنوان : البعد عن مصادر الأخطاء
> بتاريخ : 10 / 10 / 1980


عظات جميلة


----------

